# World Fastest Full Trim Skyline Gtr List



## 95GTR600 (Jun 24, 2008)

Could you please put your best times on 1/4 mile full trim Skyline GTR and mods .. ... .. R32,R33,R34 and R35


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

R32 GTR full weight minus A/C rad and pump with normal road tires. Still 2.6 with t04r turbo. 

11.1 @128mph poor 60ft of 1.70

Should be going faster very soon


----------



## edmy (Apr 4, 2005)

10.9 @ 135mph R33GTR, Full Trim, AC, Road Tyres etc etc. Twin 2860-5's with some cheeky gas.


----------



## 95GTR600 (Jun 24, 2008)

1. Jeff Ludgate R34 blue [email protected]
2. Robbie Ward R34 blue [email protected]
3. 
4. 
5.
6. Edmy R33 [email protected]
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## Marlon88 (Sep 20, 2008)

^^ I believe that he went faster than that in Ludder`s car 

Edited____

Copy and pasted from Ludders signature: The R.I.P.S Drag-R ....Best time = 9.46 with 155 mph. TOTB 2009


----------



## 95GTR600 (Jun 24, 2008)

Marlon88 said:


> ^^ I believe that he went faster than that in Ludder`s car
> 
> Edited____
> 
> Copy and pasted from Ludders signature: The R.I.P.S Drag-R ....Best time = 9.46 with 155 mph. TOTB 2009


you are 100% right.


----------



## lynchy (Aug 21, 2004)

Rocket Ronnie did a 9.something in his R33
Tim did a 9.something in his R34.
The lemon did a 9.something also, R33.

All full weight and done at TOTB AFAIK


----------



## 95GTR600 (Jun 24, 2008)

lynchy said:


> Rocket Ronnie did a 9.something in his R33
> Tim did a 9.something in his R34.
> The lemon did a 9.something also, R33.
> 
> All full weight and done at TOTB AFAIK



Could you please find exact name, numbers and miles in order to fill the list..


----------



## rb30r34 (Jun 30, 2008)

95GTR600 said:


> 1. Jeff Ludgate R34 blue [email protected]
> 2. Robbie Ward R34 blue [email protected]
> 3.
> 4.
> ...


Rob was driving Jeffs car when it did 9.46 mate, Jeff has done high 9s.


----------



## 95GTR600 (Jun 24, 2008)

1. Robbie Ward R34 Ludders [email protected]
2. Robbie Ward R34 blue [email protected]
3.
4.
5.
6. 
7.
8.
9. Lucho Campusano R33 [email protected]
10. Edmy R33 [email protected]


----------



## 95GTR600 (Jun 24, 2008)

1. Robbie Ward R34 Ludders [email protected]
2. Robbie Ward R34 blue [email protected]
3. Rocket Ronnie R33 [email protected]
4. Mick Wade R32 [email protected]
5. Tim Webster R34 [email protected]
6. Mick Begley R33 Jun Lemon [email protected]
7. Lucho Campusano R33 [email protected]
8. Ron Kidell Skyline R32 [email protected]
9. Hugh Keir Skyline R34 [email protected]
10. Edmy R33 [email protected] 

Are this all GTR full trim ?


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

you have robbie ward listed twice! are both them times set in the same blue 34? I.E ludders motor? Or is there another blue 34 weapon on the streets some where? 


Can i take 11 place! 12.2 with a boot full of spare turbos a head etc and full tank of fuel (was only supposed to be watching LOL)


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

what do you class as full trim? seats in? aircon? heater? what?

not being funny but seats removed but cage in, im sure theres little or no weight difference as the weight of the cage will be the same if not greater than the weight of the seats.


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

mattysupra said:


> you have robbie ward listed twice! are both them times set in the same blue 34? I.E ludders motor? Or is there another blue 34 weapon on the streets some where?
> 
> 
> Can i take 11 place! 12.2 with a boot full of spare turbos a head etc and full tank of fuel (was only supposed to be watching LOL)



i can beat that with a 11.8! and i had a crate or fosters in the boot lol


----------



## typerchris (May 8, 2007)

Well i dont want to be at the bottom of the list but i did a 12.3 with full tank of fuel. a few mods to the car but full std trim


----------



## 95GTR600 (Jun 24, 2008)

1. Robbie Ward R34 Ludders [email protected]
2. Robbie Ward R34 blue [email protected]
3. Rocket Ronnie R33 [email protected]
4. Mick Wade R32 [email protected]
5. Tim Webster R34 [email protected]
6. Mick Begley R33 Jun Lemon [email protected]
7. Lucho Campusano R33 [email protected]
8. Ron Kidell Skyline R32 [email protected]
9. Hugh Keir Skyline R34 [email protected]
10. Edmy R33 [email protected] 
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.

I think we are missing Australia and USA guys in here...
come on make your inputs !


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

You can't have two entries for Robbie?? I think you will find Mick Begley ran 9s in the Lemon.


1. Robbie Ward R34 Ludders [email protected]
2. Rocket Ronnie R33 [email protected]
3. Jeff Ludgate RIPS Drag-R 9.86 145mph
4. Mick Wade R32 [email protected]
5. Tim Webster R34 [email protected]
6. Mick Begley R33 Jun Lemon [email protected]
7. Lucho Campusano R33 [email protected]
8. Ron Kidell Skyline R32 [email protected]
9. Hugh Keir Skyline R34 [email protected]
10. Edmy R33 [email protected]


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

minifreak said:


> i can beat that with a 11.8! and i had a crate or fosters in the boot lol


come on! i had a half and engine in the boot! 

about time i fitted half that engine and seen a 11.7 with two crates of beer in the boot !


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

jeff was both them runs for rob in your car or two different blue 34's?


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

mattysupra said:


> jeff was both them runs for rob in your car or two different blue 34's?


Yes both Rob's runs were in my car


.


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

mattysupra said:


> come on! i had a half and engine in the boot!
> 
> about time i fitted half that engine and seen a 11.7 with two crates of beer in the boot !


Well ive been out done:thumbsup: ill have to try 3 crates with my new engine lol


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

"DirtGarage" in Australia ran 9.9 @ 137mph in his low mount street R32 GTR, in Japan there is a whole club for 9 second street cars (RH9) so this list appears like it is going to be far from accurate moreso than GTR UK forum members who have gone the fastest.

I know Tetsuya Kawasaki's daily driver R34 GTR ran mid 9s with a full weight R34 GTR running a high deck RB28 and twin GT3040s, only one I am aware of getting anywhere near Ludders' car's times.


----------



## Hja-Ozz (Oct 8, 2007)

pretty sure Mick run a 9.9 in the Lemon

Oz


----------



## car killer (Oct 27, 2005)

Can't believe nobody has posted up this link. 
Mick is the DADDY, F**CKING DADDY , get in :thumbsup::clap:

Video to micks 9 sec run
YouTube - In car Jun Super Lemon R2 FIRST 9 SECOND PASS @TOTB 6


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

1. Robbie Ward R34 Ludders [email protected]
2. Rocket Ronnie R33 [email protected]
3. Jeff Ludgate RIPS Drag-R 9.86 145mph
4. Mick Wade R32 [email protected]
5. Tim Webster R34 [email protected]
6. Mick Begley R33 Jun Lemon [email protected]
7. Robbie Ward R32 (grey) 10.21 @ 134mph
8. Lucho Campusano R33 [email protected]
9. Ron Kidell Skyline R32 [email protected]
10. Hugh Keir Skyline R34 [email protected]
11. Robbie Ward R33 (UK001) 10.77 @ 133mph
12. Robbie Ward/Hytech R32 (grey) 10.86 @ 130 
13. Edmy R33 [email protected] 135mph
14. Robbie Ward R33 (JE Special) 10.97 @ 132
15. Robbie Ward R32 (Black) 10.97 @ 124mph
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.


----------



## 95GTR600 (Jun 24, 2008)

Lith said:


> "DirtGarage" in Australia ran 9.9 @ 137mph in his low mount street R32 GTR, in Japan there is a whole club for 9 second street cars (RH9) so this list appears like it is going to be far from accurate moreso than GTR UK forum members who have gone the fastest.
> 
> I know Tetsuya Kawasaki's daily driver R34 GTR ran mid 9s with a full weight R34 GTR running a high deck RB28 and twin GT3040s, only one I am aware of getting anywhere near Ludders' car's times.


That's exactly the information we need....please confirm name, time, mph and if the cars where FULL TRIM at the time of the run.... if you have videos ...better...


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Most info needed on DirtGarage's car probably here: YouTube - TWOOGLE 32 GTR Ignition DVD feature

5:50 has details on power, ET etc


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

FULL trim??????


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

1. Robbie Ward R34 Ludders [email protected] 
2. Rocket Ronnie R33 [email protected]
3. Jeff Ludgate RIPS Drag-R 9.86 145mph
4. Mick Wade R32 [email protected]
5. Tim Webster R34 [email protected] - Tim ran a 9.95 at TOTB
6. Mick Begley R33 Jun Lemon [email protected] - Mick ran a 9.9* at TOTB
7. Robbie Ward R32 (grey) 10.21 @ 134mph
8. Lucho Campusano R33 [email protected]
9. Ron Kidell Skyline R32 [email protected]
10. Hugh Keir Skyline R34 [email protected]
11. Robbie Ward R33 (UK001) 10.77 @ 133mph
12. Robbie Ward/Hytech R32 (grey) 10.86 @ 130 
13. Edmy R33 [email protected] 135mph
14. Robbie Ward R33 (JE Special) 10.97 @ 132
15. Robbie Ward R32 (Black) 10.97 @ 124mph
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.

Does dropping the interior for the run class as full weight? Pretty sure a couple on the list dropped the interior for their best times.

What about tyres, can't see full slicks counting as street trim either...


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

1. Robbie Ward R34 Ludders [email protected] 
2. Rocket Ronnie R33 [email protected]
3. Jeff Ludgate RIPS Drag-R 9.86 145mph
4. Tim Webster R34 9.95 @ ????
5. Mick Begley R33 Jun Lemon 9.9? @ ???? 
6. Mick Wade R32 [email protected]
7. Lucho Campusano R33 [email protected]
8. Ron Kidell Skyline R32 [email protected]
9. Hugh Keir Skyline R34 [email protected]
10. Robbie Ward R33 (UK001) 10.77 @ 133mph
11. Robbie Ward/Hytech R32 (grey) 10.86 @ 130 
12. Edmy R33 [email protected] 135mph
13. Robbie Ward R33 (JE Special) 10.97 @ 132
14. Robbie Ward R32 (Black) 10.97 @ 124mph
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.

I took out my 7th place 10.21 because I had stripped out interior on that run.

Not sure about anyone else but all of my times have been on DOT road legal tyres.

Rob


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Shouldn't a full trim street car be a car that is driven to and from events with full interior including sterio on normal road tires ??? No cage no race fuel ? 

There are some good times there. Keep them coming


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Cage is there for safety and your simply not allowed to run 10s or 9s without one, normal road tyres are also not very safe for high powered drag orientated GTRs.

IMO, as long as it has full interior, is at stockish weight or above, is fully road legal and on street legal tyres, that to me is a full trim street car.

If we start to pick out every little thing and not keep it reasonable general before long no-one will be on the list.

Rob


----------



## muzzer2002 (Oct 10, 2007)

i ran a 11.5 @ 126mph with a 2.001 60ft 

full weight r33 gtr with wide arch body kit and 3/4 tank of petrol


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

You should clarify engine size.....RB26 etc:
Some of these cars are repowered with engines that GTR's do not usually come from the factory with ....if thats relivant

Yoda 10.3 ?
RB26 factory interior + half cage


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

GT-R Glenn said:


> You should clarify engine size.....RB26 etc:
> Some of these cars are repowered with engines that GTR's do not usually come from the factory with ....if thats relivant
> 
> Yoda 10.3 ?
> RB26 factory interior + half cage


What about different suspension?

And turbos

And manifolds

And exhausts

And intercoolers

And plenums

And wheels

And diffs

And gear boxes

And ...........................ffs it could go on for ever!!


.


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Why not just go fastest bog stock GTR?  

Heat Treatments = fastest GTR, it is a BNR chassis, has an RB in it, is 4WD, and goes faster than everyone else. Story is finished


----------



## 95GTR600 (Jun 24, 2008)

Lith said:


> Most info needed on DirtGarage's car probably here: YouTube - TWOOGLE 32 GTR Ignition DVD feature
> 
> 5:50 has details on power, ET etc


nice video...... but is not full trim.


----------



## 95GTR600 (Jun 24, 2008)

1. Robbie Ward R34 Ludders [email protected]
2. Rocket Ronnie R33 [email protected]
3. Jeff Ludgate RIPS Drag-R 9.86 145mph
4. Tim Webster R34 9.95 @ ????
5. Mick Begley R33 Jun Lemon 9.9? @ ????
6. Mick Wade R32 [email protected]
7. Lucho Campusano R33 [email protected]
8. Ron Kidell Skyline R32 [email protected]
9. Hugh Keir Skyline R34 [email protected]
10. Robbie Ward R33 (UK001) 10.77 @ 133mph
11. Robbie Ward/Hytech R32 (grey) 10.86 @ 130
12. Edmy R33 [email protected] 135mph
13. Robbie Ward R33 (JE Special) 10.97 @ 132
14. Robbie Ward R32 (Black) 10.97 @ 124mph
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.

USA, Australia and Japan full trim cars welcome...


----------



## 95GTR600 (Jun 24, 2008)

1. John Munro R33 [email protected]
2. Robbie Ward R34 Ludders [email protected]
3. Kurt Wilson R32 [email protected]
4. Rocket Ronnie R33 [email protected]
5. Jeff Ludgate RIPS Drag-R 9.86 145mph
6. Tim Webster R34 9.95 @ ????
7. Mick Begley R33 Jun Lemon 9.9? @ ????
8. Mick Wade R32 [email protected]
9. Lucho Campusano R33 [email protected]
10. Ron Kidell Skyline R32 [email protected]
11. Hugh Keir Skyline R34 [email protected]
12. Robbie Ward R33 (UK001) 10.77 @ 133mph
13. Robbie Ward/Hytech R32 (grey) 10.86 @ 130
14. Edmy R33 [email protected] 135mph
15. Robbie Ward R33 (JE Special) 10.97 @ 132
16. Robbie Ward R32 (Black) 10.97 @ 124mph
17.
18.
19.
20.


There are a lot of others but need to confirm Full Trim spec:
High Performance Imports and http://www.fullboost.com.au/records.php?class=10


----------



## 95GTR600 (Jun 24, 2008)

1. John Munro R33 [email protected]
2. Robbie Ward R34 Ludders [email protected]
3. Kurt Wilson R32 [email protected]
4. Rocket Ronnie R33 [email protected]
5. Jeff Ludgate RIPS Drag-R 9.86 145mph
6. Tim Webster R34 9.95 @ ????
7. Mick Begley R33 Jun Lemon 9.9? @ ????
8. Mick Wade R32 [email protected]
9. Lucho Campusano R33 [email protected]
10. Ron Kidell R32 [email protected]
11. David Lee R33 [email protected]
12. Hugh Keir Skyline R34 [email protected]
13. Mark Kaucic R32 [email protected]
14. John Apostlopoulos R32 [email protected]
15. Mohamed Tavsancioglu R33 [email protected]
16. Robbie Ward R33 (UK001) 10.77 @ 133mph
17. Robbie Ward/Hytech R32 (grey) 10.86 @ 130
18. Edmy R33 [email protected] 135mph
19. Robbie Ward R33 (JE Special) 10.97 @ 132
20. Robbie Ward R32 (Black) 10.97 @ 124mph


There are a lot of others but need to confirm Full Trim spec:
High Performance Imports and FullBOOST - Records


----------



## Rich-GT (Apr 2, 2008)

It's time you added an R35 to the list.  Not into the 9's yet but getting faster all the time. I think the MVP Motorsports car has record at the moment?

Dusty Womack [email protected] 131.75mph


2009 Nissan GT-R 1/4 mile Drag Racing timeslip specs 0-60 - DragTimes.com


Rich


----------



## 95GTR600 (Jun 24, 2008)

1. John Munro R33 [email protected]
2. Robbie Ward R34 Ludders [email protected]
3. Kurt Wilson R32 [email protected]
4. Rocket Ronnie R33 [email protected]
5. Jeff Ludgate RIPS Drag-R 9.86 145mph
6. Tim Webster R34 9.95 @ ????
7. Mick Begley R33 Jun Lemon 9.9? @ ????
8. Mick Wade R32 [email protected]
9. Dusty Womack R35 [email protected] 132mph
10. Lucho Campusano R33 [email protected]
11. Ron Kidell R32 [email protected]
12. David Lee R33 [email protected]
13. Hugh Keir Skyline R34 [email protected]
14. Mark Kaucic R32 [email protected]
15. John Apostlopoulos R32 [email protected]
16. Mohamed Tavsancioglu R33 [email protected]
17. Robbie Ward R33 (UK001) 10.77 @ 133mph
18. Robbie Ward/Hytech R32 (grey) 10.86 @ 130
19. Edmy R33 [email protected] 135mph
20. Robbie Ward R33 (JE Special) 10.97 @ 132


----------



## Marlon88 (Sep 20, 2008)

This thread can become the official GTROC members best quarter mile time ladder. Too bad I`ll be placed somewhere like 50 something :chuckle: 


Why can`t we have a Drag Racing section like most of the other forums have :nervous:


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

PMSL..... Robbie ward needs his own list!


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

95GTR600 said:


> nice video...... but is not full trim.


I agree, its not full interior by my standards either - but I am betting a good half of the list here aren't either... one of the reasons I put it there, to gauge who reacts how


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Lith said:


> I agree, its not full interior by my standards either - but I am betting a good half of the list here aren't either... one of the reasons I put it there, to gauge who reacts how


I agree.....how are we going to determine which cars are full interior and that times and speeds posted are acurate?


.


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Not trying to take away anyones hard work, but why is Ludders car on the list twice No2 and No 5. I know its got different drivers but its still the same car.


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

11.01 @128 last year - full weight plus half cage even still running aircon.


----------



## 95GTR600 (Jun 24, 2008)

hodgie said:


> Not trying to take away anyones hard work, but why is Ludders car on the list twice No2 and No 5. I know its got different drivers but its still the same car.


You are 100% right. Only best time for each car.

1. John Munro R33 [email protected]
2. Robbie Ward R34 Ludders [email protected]
3. Kurt Wilson R32 [email protected]
4. Rocket Ronnie R33 [email protected]
5. Tim Webster R34 9.95 @ ????
6. Mick Begley R33 Jun Lemon 9.9? @ ????
7. Mick Wade R32 [email protected]
8. Dusty Womack R35 [email protected] 132mph
9. Lucho Campusano R33 [email protected]
10. Ron Kidell R32 [email protected]
11. David Lee R33 [email protected]
12. Hugh Keir Skyline R34 [email protected]
13. Mark Kaucic R32 [email protected]
14. John Apostlopoulos R32 [email protected]
15. Mohamed Tavsancioglu R33 [email protected]
16. Robbie Ward R33 (UK001) 10.77 @ 133mph
17. Robbie Ward/Hytech R32 (grey) 10.86 @ 130
18. Edmy R33 [email protected] 135mph
19. Robbie Ward R33 (JE Special) 10.97 @ 132
20. Blue34 34 [email protected]


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

Tweenie's R32 is not on the list anywhere, I'm sure his has done a 9.7 somewhere along the line......


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

pupsi said:


> Tweenie's R32 is not on the list anywhere, I'm sure his has done a 9.7 somewhere along the line......


Tweenie's car is stripped. This is meant to be a list of full trim/weight cars.

I believe this list is already including stripped cars and has lost its way.

Unless a car can be shown to be in full street trim or it is common knowledge that it is, it should be removed from the list otherwise we might as well include Mick Begleys new one???


.


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

Good point, I mention it as there are cars on the list which are partially stripped.


----------



## 95GTR600 (Jun 24, 2008)

Ludders said:


> Tweenie's car is stripped. This is meant to be a list of full trim/weight cars.
> 
> I believe this list is already including stripped cars and has lost its way.
> 
> ...


I'm 100% with you.
Please put a mark or remove the cars that have been known that runs stripped from the list.
We should keep this list for the full trim only. That's the idea of the post.
Cars with interior, A/C, pump, radio, etc....full weight.


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

> What about different suspension?
> 
> And turbos
> 
> ...


And im sure you will


Take a chill pill Ludders , It was a reasonable question.
Obviously you are overracting because you (rob) have repowered your GTR.
Im asking "if its relivant?" which is a question.
Maybe it should be RB30 powered and another list fort RB26 (Block) cars as to incorporate 2.8's
Sorry if this doesnt fit in with your idea but as you didnt startt the thread maybe the owner should answer...
I can think of at least 3 cars that arnt even on this most informative and accurate rendition of all cars in the world that fit the topic description.
I already mentioned Yoda and he hasnt been added ... 
Or Gary or Andy ....
Ha go figure....
Actually theres two more cars from the south island both run low tens ...


Anyway ...
I ran 11.25 @200kph with my car with all interior / stereo etc: with RS581's 
About 350 kws at the wheels / 1.2 bar
Probably not fast enough to add to the list anyway ...


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Glen, all you need to do is cut and paste the list to your reply and add Yoda and Gary and Andy and who ever else suits, I presume its OK to extend the list beyond 20?

Rob


----------



## Marko R1 (Apr 18, 2008)

i just fall off that list- did an 11.1 in my street r32gtr with full trim on 98...only had hks gtss turbo's BUT i was running mickey thompson's so i dont even qualify on the list i guess

a lot more to come with my rb26/30 - i'll be back in a month or so with an update


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Marko, there are cars on that list which were running MickyTs for their times


----------



## Marko R1 (Apr 18, 2008)

oki doki  i now feel more worthy


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

So let's try and tidy up the list.

As far as I know the cars in white are full street trim and the cars in red are not confirmed. If you know more information about these cars please post the details and together we can get the list right.


1. John Munro R33 [email protected]
2. Robbie Ward R34 Ludders [email protected]
3. Kurt Wilson R32 [email protected]
4. Rocket Ronnie R33 [email protected]
5. Tim Webster R34 9.95 @ ????
6. Mick Begley R33 Jun Lemon 9.9? @ ????
7. Mick Wade R32 [email protected]
8. Dusty Womack R35 [email protected] 132mph
9. Lucho Campusano R33 [email protected]
10. Ron Kidell R32 [email protected]
11. David Lee R33 [email protected]
12. Hugh Keir Skyline R34 [email protected]
13. Mark Kaucic R32 [email protected]
14. John Apostlopoulos R32 [email protected]
15. Mohamed Tavsancioglu R33 [email protected]
16. Robbie Ward R33 (UK001) 10.77 @ 133mph
17. Robbie Ward/Hytech R32 (grey) 10.86 @ 130
18. Edmy R33 [email protected] 135mph
19. Robbie Ward R33 (JE Special) 10.97 @ 132
20. Blue34 34 [email protected]


.


----------



## 95GTR600 (Jun 24, 2008)

9. Lucho Campusano R33 [email protected]
My car is a 1995 Nissan Skyline RB26 2,600cc single turbo, no nitrous, 255/50r16 drag radials, complete interior, a/c, power steering, electric windows and mirrors, 104 unleaded octane fuel... daily driver.


----------



## 95GTR600 (Jun 24, 2008)

Ludders said:


> So let's try and tidy up the list.
> 
> As far as I know the cars in white are full street trim and the cars in red are not confirmed. If you know more information about these cars please post the details and together we can get the list right.


I receive a very good suggest for make this list accurate.
The cars most have :
1. complete interior
2. stock weight or more 
3. DOT tires


----------



## 95GTR600 (Jun 24, 2008)

Ludders said:


> So let's try and tidy up the list.
> 
> As far as I know the cars in white are full street trim and the cars in red are not confirmed. If you know more information about these cars please post the details and together we can get the list right.
> 
> ...


Now is better. Other drivers please confirm.


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

whose 1. John Munro R33 [email protected] ?


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

Ludders said:


> Tweenie's car is stripped. This is meant to be a list of full trim/weight cars.
> 
> I believe this list is already including stripped cars and has lost its way.
> 
> ...


I run 9.65 in full street trim with a bolt in through dash roll cage, i believe you were also there to watch and film iirc. You were definately there for my 9.8.
I didnt strip or lighten the car until i moved on from the T51 SPL.

Yawn

Rob


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

For comedy value lets remove ludders car as it does not have the rear bulkhead fitted in the boot and the door cards have been chopped up.
As someone always says.. apples for apples.
Wrinkle wall drag slicks that me and you had a laugh about jeff, how you shouldnt really be running them but no one noticed 

Damn i think that makes me first? 

I'll stay off the list for now... 

Rob


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

PMSL, you should be a comedian Tweenie :bowdown1::bowdown1:

But for comedy value as you put it, Jeffs car did have the rear bulkhead fitted at TOTB, we made sure of it cause we knew people would be looking for any excuse to knock it.

The door cards havn't been "chopped up" either, they have been beautifully modified to clear the roll cage bar and I'm sure if you weighed them they'd be heavier than stock :thumbsup:

Ludders car was not on slicks at any time as you know, it was scrutineered and passed for street class, on the day they made me go in Pro class which was fine with me.

One of the heaviest cars there ran the fastest so I suppose your right, its hard to compare apples to apples untill you add about 300kg to your car and run 155mph OR you run at least 165mph on the 1/4 at the weight you are now:wavey::wavey:

Oh, and I'll let you have the advantage of the bigger turbo you have, the better fuel you use and you can even run on slicks if you like.

Now thats comedy :chuckle:


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

*flame on*

why the obsession with full weight cars?

isn't that like saying 'i managed to go this fast despite being stupid'?
'and i've done it by throwing money at it'
seems to me the opposite of a motorsport success story

the reason skylines don't win anymore is because we're the only ones refusing to learn the basic principle that weight is bad, less weight means more performance everywhere

meanwhile genuine motorsport thinking drives the scoobarishis to strip it all out, rally style

and then win with a fraction of the power by showing some ingenuity

i mean no disrespect to some talented tuners, it's not their fault how customers choose to develop the car

but to me there's more than a whiff of chestwig about max power, full trim cruisers

imvho :wavey:


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

gavman said:


> why the obsession with full weight cars?
> 
> isn't that like saying 'i managed to go this fast despite being stupid'?
> 'and i've done it by throwing money at it'
> ...


In this instance you can only be talking about TOTB as for track days etc it matters not. TOTB 'used' to be all about finding the best all-round performance road car in the country, not best all-round race car as with the previous 2 years winner. The problem is that the rules have been bent and bent as far as some tuners can possibly go whilst remaining under the guise that they are still road cars, IMHO they are not and should not be allowed to enter the street class level.
It's about time that someone used a little common sense with TOTB or start another series for road cars; What's the point in joe public in his home made 600bhp Skyline/Evo/Scooby etc running full interior lining up against Clark and Norris etc, not exactly like for like is it?
About time another class was introduced for full weight road cars, easiest way to police it, must be the same or more as manufacturers Kerb Weight, set of scale and you're away 

I'll be keeping my car full weight as it's a road car and I use it on the road; I may strip it in years to come but then it wouldn't be a road car anymore in my eyes.


----------



## max1 (Feb 24, 2002)

sure i ran a few 9.7,s an 9.8,s in full street trim i will check my old time slips but i can remember the day at pod cos ian marshall the chief was watchin real close an said if i crack into the 9,s or go over 150 mph i would need a better cage and parachute .
that day we did 9,s and hit over 150 .from memory best that day was a 9.78 @154 in full trim over 1500kg


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

8.06 @ 175. Full road car just added wipers, mirrors and tax/mot, Sound system installed air con. I win :smokin:

Cheers.

Mick.


----------



## 95GTR600 (Jun 24, 2008)

1. John Munro R33 [email protected]
2. Robbie Ward R34 Ludders [email protected]
3. Kurt Wilson R32 [email protected]
4. Rocket Ronnie R33 [email protected]
5. Tim Webster R34 9.95 @ ????
6. Mick Begley R33 Jun Lemon 9.9? @ ????
7. Mick Wade R32 [email protected]
8. Dusty Womack R35 [email protected] 132mph
9. Lucho Campusano R33 [email protected]
10. Ron Kidell R32 [email protected]
11. David Lee R33 [email protected]
12. Hugh Keir Skyline R34 [email protected]
13. Mark Kaucic R32 [email protected]
14. John Apostlopoulos R32 [email protected]
15. Mohamed Tavsancioglu R33 [email protected]
16. Robbie Ward R33 (UK001) 10.77 @ 133mph
17. Robbie Ward/Hytech R32 (grey) 10.86 @ 130
18. Edmy R33 [email protected] 135mph
19. Robbie Ward R33 (JE Special) 10.97 @ 132
20. Blue34 34 [email protected]

R35 is full weight also....


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

95GTR600 said:


> 1. John Munro R33 [email protected]
> 2. Robbie Ward R34 Ludders [email protected]
> 3. Kurt Wilson R32 [email protected]
> 4. Rocket Ronnie R33 [email protected]
> ...


You will find that you are missing a lot of low 9 cars. If your going to do a list please do it properly.

I will give you one example Ron from RK Tuning ran a 9.46 @ 148 in 2005 with a full road car.

Mick.


----------



## 95GTR600 (Jun 24, 2008)

Mick

We want to do it properly. We will need all the information available and help of the older skyline´s gurus like you.

Please modify the list if your are 100% sure the car runs :
1. complete interior
2. stock weight or more 
3. DOT tires 

Lucho


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Ludders said:


> Tweenie's car is stripped. This is meant to be a list of full trim/weight cars.
> 
> I believe this list is already including stripped cars and has lost its way.
> 
> ...


Full trim with a bolt in cage when he ran a 9.6 @ santa pod


Smokey


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

List updated with known full weight cars. Thanks Mick, just got an email from Ron telling me exactly what you said. Thanks for reminding me Tweenie..updated accordingly..can we have the speed please. 

Mick please confirm best time and speed of the Lemon.

Tim if you are reading this please confirm time and speed.

Confirmed times.

1. Robbie Ward R34 Ludders [email protected] (1740kg)
2. Ron Kiddel R32 [email protected]
3. Tweenie Rob R32 [email protected]???
4. Rocket Ronnie R33 [email protected]
5. Tim Webster R34 9.95 @ ????
6. Mick Begley R33 Jun Lemon 9.9? @ ????
7. Dusty Womack R35 [email protected] 132mph
8. Lucho Campusano R33 [email protected]
9. Hugh Keir Skyline R34 [email protected]
10. Robbie Ward R33 (UK001) 10.77 @ 133mph
11. Robbie Ward/Hytech R32 (grey) 10.86 @ 130
12. Robbie Ward R33 (JE Special) 10.97 @ 132
13. Blue34 34 [email protected]

Awaiting confirmation.
John Munro R33 [email protected]
Kurt Wilson R32 [email protected]
Mick Wade R32 [email protected]
David Lee R33 [email protected]
Mark Kaucic R32 [email protected]
John Apostlopoulos R32 [email protected]
Mohamed Tavsancioglu R33 [email protected]
Edmy R33 [email protected] 135mph


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

The fundamental flaw with trying to draw up this sort of list is that full true facts about every car and every run are not generally available.

When is a stripped out car not a stripped out car? When the back seat is missing, spare tyre, aircon, or if the original front seats are replaced with lightweights, or when most of the interior is gone? Which end of the string are you trying to find?

The weight of the car is critical, as is the weight of the driver(!), tyres, strip conditions, etc. etc. Race fuel, well that's about power and engine longevity.

The 'DOT' rate on tyres is a reasonable (even if still flawed yardstick).

Weight - well if we had total weight (including driver) declared ideally for the listed run, then it would be a good comparator. If the 'qualifier' was it must not weigh less than factory (highly unlikely) with driver (possible), most of those would likely come off the list, which in some respects decries their achievements.

Strip would be good, so at least everyone could then argue about up/down/side slopes, plus tail wind if applicable. In truth, if someone posted a 9.9 at Crail they probably should be made No. 1! 

Car - well what was fitted, NOS, used or not? The answers given sometimes are perhaps not always the 'fullest'. Sequential gearbox? VERY important!

Road legal or street legal? Mick certainly used to drive the Lemon on the road, Tweenie has taken his 32, Rocket Ronnie too, maybe not so much in later years, Tim from time to time (he was spoilt for choice), Hugh definitely, Dave Warrener, others? Well, another debate there too. Or is it a case of you just manage to acquire an MOT?

Me? No spare, no aircon, this year no back seat. Full stereo radio, original seats, cage, sequential box and so on. Weight with me in, 1660Kg, best time 10.10sec at 137mph at Pod last year if memory serves, best car has EVER done is 10.01 with a japanese driver at Tokyo Truck show around 2000. (I weigh same as about three japanese drivers).

So maybe the list should be Car/Driver/Time/Speed/Weight/Location/Tyre/REGULAR Road Use so matters could be in perspective.

Shall we try again?

DaveG


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

ATCO said:


> The fundamental flaw :blahblah::blahblah::blahblah:
> 
> Shall we try again?
> 
> DaveG


Nah!


.


----------



## Red R Racing (Aug 22, 2009)

I dont make the list because i dont run a rear seat because of the cage and is road registered as a 2 seater to comply with Australian traffic laws. 

It runs DOT radials 255x50x16's 9.5 @ 126 MPH 1.37 60' 1574kg including 100kg me (the cars 1474kg)

it only went 126MPH due to a clutch malfunction when trying to shift into 4th, the car rolled from the 1000' mark to the finish line in neutral...would normally run about 146-148 MPH and should go 9.2...im running it again next weekend so we will see its true potential then hopefully.

i have no back seat in the car due to the cage...but it has rear trims in carbon. All other factory trims remain, including factory glass, carpet, door trims, hood lining, sun visors, centre console, dash etc. Runs all factory controls...headlights, indicators, wipers, washers, electric windows, electric side mirrors, horn, is road registered, does not use NOS and doesn't make the list...all because of a back seat....crazy !!

I could probably cut slots in the rear seat and fit it when i run next weekend...do i need to? also should i take the carbon rear side trims out and fit the factory ones as well? I may need to chop them up a bit to clear the cage where the hoop runs down inside the rear edge of the door.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Your clearly in the hunt to be near the top if not on the top of the list, why not just put all the interior back in so it does comply with the criterior the thread starter wants?

Your 9.5 @ 127 sounds very similar to the 9.7 I did in the Drag-r coasting from the 1000ft mark.

We cut 3 10ths off that time on a crap track with a clean run so your looking good for 8s I'd say.

Best of luck.

Rob


----------



## Red R Racing (Aug 22, 2009)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Your clearly in the hunt to be near the top if not on the top of the list, why not just put all the interior back in so it does comply with the criterior the thread starter wants?
> 
> Your 9.5 @ 127 sounds very similar to the 9.7 I did in the Drag-r coasting from the 1000ft mark.
> 
> ...


Ive got all the gear to run in the shed. It weighs 3/5's of fu(k all and it doesn't really affect times...thats why it doesn't bother me to fit it. But surely there are many cars on the list that remove bits at the track (including rear seat) before they run.

There is about 100hp left in the car with 6psi of boost up our sleeve which we are yet to use.


----------



## Marko R1 (Apr 18, 2008)

paul,
seeing that u've sorted out ur launch, u still going to fit that 'fork lift' motor lol?


----------



## Tim (Jan 6, 2003)

I think my Nur had the rear seat back removed on the 9.95 run to fit the cage braces.
That's the piece of foam, covered in cloth, which weighed about as much as one of the pies I used to keep in the glove box.

Regardless of how much trim is removed there is only one way to differentiate between a race car and a road car........Aircon.

If it hasn't got A/C you may as well strip everything out of it.

No A/C, not a road car, simple.

(IMHO of course)


----------



## Red R Racing (Aug 22, 2009)

Tim said:


> I think my Nur had the rear seat back removed on the 9.95 run to fit the cage braces.
> That's the piece of foam, covered in cloth, which weighed about as much as one of the pies I used to keep in the glove box.
> 
> Regardless of how much trim is removed there is only one way to differentiate between a race car and a road car........Aircon.
> ...


some N1 GTR's were built without aircon...so they would not be road cars either.


----------



## Tim (Jan 6, 2003)

Red R Racing said:


> some N1 GTR's were built without aircon...so they would not be road cars either.


No, not a proper road car.

In fact, I'm no expert but I'm guessing they were produced for homologation of RACE cars


----------



## 95GTR600 (Jun 24, 2008)

Confirmed times.

1. Robbie Ward R34 Ludders [email protected] (1740kg)
2. Ron Kiddel R32 [email protected]
3. Paul Diemar R32 GTR [email protected] (1574kg)
4. Tweenie Rob R32 [email protected]???
5. Kurt Wilson R32 [email protected]
6. Rocket Ronnie R33 [email protected]
7. Tim Webster R34 9.95 @ ????
8. Mick Begley R33 Jun Lemon 9.9? @ ????
9. Dusty Womack R35 [email protected] 132mph
10. Lucho Campusano R33 [email protected]
11. Hugh Keir Skyline R34 [email protected]
12. Robbie Ward R33 (UK001) 10.77 @ 133mph
13. Robbie Ward/Hytech R32 (grey) 10.86 @ 130
14. Robbie Ward R33 (JE Special) 10.97 @ 132
15. Blue34 34 [email protected]

Awaiting confirmation.
John Munro R33 [email protected]
Mick Wade R32 [email protected]
David Lee R33 [email protected]
Mark Kaucic R32 [email protected]
John Apostlopoulos R32 [email protected]
Mohamed Tavsancioglu R33 [email protected]
Edmy R33 [email protected] 135mph


----------



## Red R Racing (Aug 22, 2009)

95GTR600 said:


> Confirmed times.
> 
> 1. Robbie Ward R34 Ludders [email protected] (1740kg)
> 2. Ron Kiddel R32 [email protected]
> ...


i can confirm John Munro's car was fully stripped as it was a project car for HPI magazine in Aust and one of the articles was showing how much weight they stripped from it...even down to draining the fluid from the windshield washer bottle. John is a mate of mine and i know his car very well.


----------



## 95GTR600 (Jun 24, 2008)

Confirmed GTR times.

1. Robbie Ward R34 Ludders [email protected] (1740kg)
2. Ron Kiddel R32 [email protected]
3. Paul Diemar R32 [email protected] (1574kg)
4. Tweenie Rob R32 [email protected]???
5. Kurt Wilson R32 [email protected]
6. Rocket Ronnie R33 [email protected]
7. Tim Webster R34 9.95 @ ????
8. Mick Begley R33 Jun Lemon 9.9? @ ????
9. Dusty Womack R35 [email protected] 132mph
10. Lucho Campusano R33 [email protected]
11. Hugh Keir Skyline R34 [email protected]
12. Robbie Ward R33 (UK001) 10.77 @ 133mph
13. Robbie Ward/Hytech R32 (grey) 10.86 @ 130
14. Robbie Ward R33 (JE Special) 10.97 @ 132
15. Blue34 34 [email protected]

Awaiting confirmation.
Mick Wade R32 [email protected]
David Lee R33 [email protected]
Mark Kaucic R32 [email protected]
John Apostlopoulos R32 [email protected]
Mohamed Tavsancioglu R33 [email protected]
Edmy R33 [email protected] 135mph


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Hey Tim! Just been out near your part of the world (Dalaman/Turkey), how is life on the island?

You forgot, if fitted with a TV its not a road car, its a lounge! 

We all know the point is not if the car is fitted with this/that/the other from a road car perspective, its about weight. Fact is a genuine regular road car is likely to be fitted with all those luxuries or necessities that make it a viable practical car to use on the road, which in turn likely makes it 'heavy'. A stripped out car 'may' be used on the road, but to all intents and purposes it is not a practical proposition and may well likely readily incur the detailed attention of the local traffic police in swift time.

It is all esoteric, hence my string comment. Also Jeffs' since he would not be able to tick all the box's I listed.........

If it matters, my odometer between 2008 MOT and 2009 MOT on the Garage Bomber went up over 8,000miles. Regretably this year I'll be lucky to make half that. 

I do not know the cars downunder, so cannot comment, however from all those listed in terms of full trim cars that I know and were/are used on the road seriously my vote would go to Rocket Ronnie's 33 as the No. 1, even if it did use NOS. It is/was a truly awesome car piloted by an extremely talented driver and whilst Mark can probably confirm weight, I suspect it was not super light either. 

DaveG


----------



## 95GTR600 (Jun 24, 2008)

I think we could put up to place 25.
16. 17. 18. 19. 20. etc.

others community enthusiasts go up to 50 or 100.. 
Come on send your info.


----------



## Irish GTR (Apr 23, 2007)

Lets not foregt that Rocket Ronnie has also done an incredible 207mph in full road trim too.VERIFIED.

Redline are trying to see if they can get it to do 210mph in next months magazine.


----------



## EndlessR (Nov 6, 2007)

Yasahito Sugino 9.224 @ ????? central circuit
Black R34, fill interior/aircon, FRP bonnet, 
Nitto tires
HKS 6 speed h pattern
87mm piston
H beam conrods
Normal balanced crank
apexi head
3037s turbos


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Now THATS what I'm talking about!! awesome, you have vids of that?


----------



## Red R Racing (Aug 22, 2009)

EndlessR said:


> Yasahito Sugino 9.224 @ ????? central circuit
> Black R34, fill interior/aircon, FRP bonnet,
> Nitto tires
> HKS 6 speed h pattern
> ...


id love to see more times like this on the list...Rick...any more from Japan would be great.


----------



## 95GTR600 (Jun 24, 2008)

Confirmed GTR times.
1. Yasahito Sugino R34 [email protected]???
2. Robbie Ward R34 Ludders [email protected] (1740kg)
3. Ron Kiddel R32 [email protected]
4. Paul Diemar R32 [email protected] (1574kg)
5. Tweenie Rob R32 [email protected]???
6. Kurt Wilson R32 [email protected]
7. Rocket Ronnie R33 [email protected]
8. Tim Webster R34 9.95 @???
9. Mick Begley R33 Jun Lemon [email protected]???
10. Dusty Womack R35 [email protected] 132mph
11. Lucho Campusano R33 [email protected]
12. Hugh Keir Skyline R34 [email protected]
13. Robbie Ward R33 (UK001) [email protected]
14. Robbie Ward/Hytech R32 (grey) [email protected]
15. Robbie Ward R33 (JE Special) [email protected]
16. Blue34 34 [email protected]

Awaiting confirmation.
Mick Wade R32 [email protected]
David Lee R33 [email protected]
Mark Kaucic R32 [email protected]
John Apostlopoulos R32 [email protected]
Mohamed Tavsancioglu R33 [email protected]
Edmy R33 [email protected] 135mph


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Since when has a lightweight frp bonnet been part of a full weight, street trim car?


----------



## 95GTR600 (Jun 24, 2008)

Imagine that you deduct 4 lbs on the bonnet and ad 15 lbs on the nitrous system or turbo upgrade....

The cars most have :
1. complete interior
2. stock weight or more 
3. DOT tires


----------



## 95GTR600 (Jun 24, 2008)

Confirmed GTR times.
1. Yasahito Sugino R34 [email protected]???
2. Robbie Ward R34 Ludders [email protected] (1740kg)
3. Ron Kiddel R32 [email protected]
4. Paul Diemar R32 [email protected] (1574kg)
5. Tweenie Rob R32 [email protected]???
6. Kurt Wilson R32 [email protected]
7. Rocket Ronnie R33 [email protected]
8. Tim Webster R34 9.95 @???
9. Mick Begley R33 Jun Lemon [email protected]???
10. Dusty Womack R35 [email protected] 132mph
11. Lucho Campusano R33 [email protected]
12. Hugh Keir Skyline R34 [email protected]
13. Justin Hallock R32 [email protected]
14. Robbie Ward R33 (UK001) [email protected]
15. Robbie Ward/Hytech R32 (grey) [email protected]
16. Robbie Ward R33 (JE Special) [email protected]
17. Blue34 34 [email protected]

Awaiting confirmation.
Mick Wade R32 [email protected]
David Lee R33 [email protected]
Mark Kaucic R32 [email protected]
John Apostlopoulos R32 [email protected]
Mohamed Tavsancioglu R33 [email protected]
Edmy R33 [email protected] 135mph


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Then why discount cars that have the back seat removed so a cage can be fitted? They would argue that a cage weighs more than a back seat, so the list will never be a true reflection of what a proper street car is. And how can you include cars that have an ET but no Terminal Speed listed? Those cars should be removed from the list until the full details of the time slip is known. Then they can be added to the list again.


----------



## 95GTR600 (Jun 24, 2008)

Boosted said:


> Then why discount cars that have the back seat removed so a cage can be fitted? They would argue that a cage weighs more than a back seat, so the list will never be a true reflection of what a proper street car is. And how can you include cars that have an ET but no Terminal Speed listed? Those cars should be removed from the list until the full details of the time slip is known. Then they can be added to the list again.


Agree with you on the E.T. and no mph...need video or time slip in order to confirm.
Complete Interior is one thing and CF parts is a lot different because you could not say a car with a Carbon Fiber bonnet is not street car anymore.


----------



## 95GTR600 (Jun 24, 2008)

Confirmed GTR times.
1. Robbie Ward R34 Ludders [email protected] (1740kg)
2. Ron Kiddel R32 [email protected]
3. Paul Diemar R32 [email protected] (1574kg)
4. Kurt Wilson R32 [email protected]
5. Rocket Ronnie R33 [email protected]
6. Dusty Womack R35 [email protected] 132mph
7. Lucho Campusano R33 [email protected]
8. Hugh Keir Skyline R34 [email protected]
9. Justin Hallock R32 [email protected]
10. Robbie Ward R33 (UK001) [email protected]
11. Robbie Ward/Hytech R32 (grey) [email protected]
12. Robbie Ward R33 (JE Special) [email protected]
13. Blue34 34 [email protected]

Awaiting confirmation.
Yasahito Sugino R34 [email protected]???
Tweenie Rob R32 [email protected]???
Tim Webster R34 9.95 @???
Mick Begley R33 Jun Lemon [email protected]???
Mick Wade R32 [email protected]
David Lee R33 [email protected]
Mark Kaucic R32 [email protected]
John Apostlopoulos R32 [email protected]
Mohamed Tavsancioglu R33 [email protected]
Edmy R33 [email protected] 135mph


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Carbon bonnet now, then it's carbon doors, and carbon wings, and carbon boot lids, and so on. They all remove weight from what is meant to be a street car. More classes are needed, obviously. Such as STREET, SUPER-STREET, and PRO-STREET, with strict rules on what is and what isn't allowed in each class. That's how i see it anyway.


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

Confirmed GTR times.
1. Yasahito Sugino R34 [email protected]???
2. Robbie Ward R34 Ludders [email protected] (1740kg)
3. Ron Kiddel R32 [email protected]
4. Paul Diemar R32 [email protected] (1574kg)
5. Tweenie Rob R32 [email protected]
6. Kurt Wilson R32 [email protected]
7. Rocket Ronnie R33 [email protected]
8. Tim Webster R34 9.95 @???
9. Mick Begley R33 Jun Lemon [email protected]???
10. Dusty Womack R35 [email protected] 132mph
11. Lucho Campusano R33 [email protected]
12. Hugh Keir Skyline R34 [email protected]
13. Justin Hallock R32 [email protected]
14. Robbie Ward R33 (UK001) [email protected]
15. Robbie Ward/Hytech R32 (grey) [email protected]
16. Robbie Ward R33 (JE Special) [email protected]
17. Blue34 34 [email protected]

Awaiting confirmation.
Mick Wade R32 [email protected]
David Lee R33 [email protected]
Mark Kaucic R32 [email protected]
John Apostlopoulos R32 [email protected]
Mohamed Tavsancioglu R33 [email protected]
Edmy R33 [email protected] 135mph


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

All cars must have a legit day/night MOT as well, and not a flag of convenience. Ooops, i mean a daytime only MOT that some Pro-Car drivers manage to wrangle, so that they can run in a lower class and have a chance of winning something that they wouldn't win if they raced in the correct class.


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Who opened this can, there's worms everywhere!! :chuckle:


----------



## 95GTR600 (Jun 24, 2008)

Confirmed GTR times.
1. Yasahito Sugino R34 [email protected]???
2. Robbie Ward R34 Ludders [email protected] (1740kg)
3. Ron Kiddel R32 [email protected]
4. Paul Diemar R32 [email protected] (1574kg)
5. Tweenie Rob R32 [email protected]
6. Kurt Wilson R32 [email protected]
7. Rocket Ronnie R33 [email protected]
8. Tim Webster R34 9.95 @???
9. Mick Begley R33 Jun Lemon [email protected]???
10. Dusty Womack R35 [email protected] 132mph
11. Lucho Campusano R33 [email protected]
12. Hugh Keir Skyline R34 [email protected]
13. Justin Hallock R32 [email protected]
14. Robbie Ward R33 (UK001) [email protected]
15. Robbie Ward/Hytech R32 (grey) [email protected]
16. Robbie Ward R33 (JE Special) [email protected]
17. Blue34 34 [email protected]

Awaiting confirmation.
Mick Wade R32 [email protected]
David Lee R33 [email protected]
Mark Kaucic R32 [email protected]
John Apostlopoulos R32 [email protected]
Mohamed Tavsancioglu R33 [email protected]
Edmy R33 [email protected] 135mph


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Confirmed GTR times.
1. Yasahito Sugino R34 [email protected]???
2. Robbie Ward R34 Ludders [email protected] (1740kg)
3. Ron Kiddel R32 [email protected]
4. Paul Diemar R32 [email protected] (1574kg)
5. Tweenie Rob R32 [email protected]
6. Kurt Wilson R32 [email protected]
7. Rocket Ronnie R33 [email protected]
8. Tim Webster R34 9.95 @???
9. Mick Begley R33 Jun Lemon [email protected]???
10. Dave Greenhalgh R33 Garage Bomber [email protected], Santa pod, 1660Kg, MickeyT's, ROAD car
11. Dusty Womack R35 [email protected] 132mph
12. Lucho Campusano R33 [email protected]
13. Hugh Keir Skyline R34 [email protected]
14. Justin Hallock R32 [email protected]
15. Robbie Ward R33 (UK001) [email protected]
16. Robbie Ward/Hytech R32 (grey) [email protected]
17. Robbie Ward R33 (JE Special) [email protected]
18. Blue34 34 [email protected]

Awaiting confirmation.
Mick Wade R32 [email protected]
David Lee R33 [email protected]
Mark Kaucic R32 [email protected]
John Apostlopoulos R32 [email protected]
Mohamed Tavsancioglu R33 [email protected]
Edmy R33 [email protected] 135mph[/QUOTE]


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Full MOT, except exhaust mods. STREET: Full interior and no lightweight body panels. SUPER-STREET: Full interior but use of lightweight body panels permitted. PRO-STREET: Interior modifications and lightweight body panels permitted. Any PRO-CARS must be excluded from any STREET class. If you run a PRO-CAR then race other PRO-CARS in the correct PRO-CAR class. Does that sound fair? Now put your cars in one of those three STREET classes.


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Just to clarify, FULL MOT means working lights, horn, DOT tyres, and anything else required to get a legit MOT. Exhaust mods were allowed because without them, there'd be no cars. That's normally the first thing changed anyway. Interior modifications relate to, removing back seats, carpets, sound-proofing, and so on. Adding roll cages and harnesses is permitted in all classes, but as soon as you have to remove seats to use them, then you need to make sure you enter your car in the correct category.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

I'm not saying its not true or anything like that but can we see a vid or actual confirmation of Yasahito Sugino being in full trim and running that time and at what mph?

I think its great if its been done and I'd love to see it.

Rob


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

As far as having a carbon bonnet or things like that go , IMO its fine (the drag-r doesn't btw) as long as the car has full interior and is at at least stock weight thats fine.

Most people would fit these lightweight panels to get the weight BELOW stock, if you fit them and are still at or above stock weight IMO thats fine. 

Its very easy to put the rear seat back in with a cage, its not alot of weight agreed, but it does keep it in the spirit of a full trim street car.

A light out for a daytime MOT is bollocks too, its not a true street car in the real sence if it can't be driven at night.

Rob


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

Thats me out  My car was full legal etc when i ran 9.65 but it is not a street car imho now.
It passes full legal MOT, i drive it on the street so it is in that sense. 
But for competition rules i would say it is not a street car, lightweight panels and fuel cell.

Rob


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

What about Andy Barnes' old R34, 'Ichiban', the one that Harry sold a while ago? Didn't that run 9.6 or 9.7, or somewhere in that area anyway. I can't remember what had been added or stripped out of it, if anything. And what about the Jun Super Lemon when Jun raced it? I think that ran 10.2, or in that area. Mick will know, so will Tim i think. Also, the Top Secret Drag-R, that ran 9.7-ish when Smokey Nagata owned it.


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

This thread is a can of worms and a half now :chuckle: But hopefully, between us, we'll find a compromise so that we can compare apples with apples.


----------



## 95GTR600 (Jun 24, 2008)

Confirmed GTR times.
1. Yasahito Sugino R34 [email protected]???
2. Robbie Ward R34 Ludders [email protected] (1740kg)
3. Ron Kiddel R32 [email protected]
4. Paul Diemar R32 [email protected] (1574kg)
5. Tweenie Rob R32 [email protected]
6. Kurt Wilson R32 [email protected]
7. Rocket Ronnie R33 [email protected]
8. Tim Webster R34 9.95 @???
9. Mick Begley R33 Jun Lemon [email protected]???
10. Dave Greenhalgh R33 Garage Bomber [email protected], Santa pod, 1660Kg, MickeyT's, ROAD car
11. Dusty Womack R35 [email protected] 132mph
12. Lucho Campusano R33 [email protected]
13. Hugh Keir Skyline R34 [email protected]
14. Justin Hallock R32 [email protected]
15. Robbie Ward R33 (UK001) [email protected]
16. Robbie Ward/Hytech R32 (grey) [email protected]
17. Robbie Ward R33 (JE Special) [email protected]
18. Blue34 34 [email protected]

Awaiting confirmation.
Mick Wade R32 [email protected]
David Lee R33 [email protected]
Mark Kaucic R32 [email protected]
John Apostlopoulos R32 [email protected]
Mohamed Tavsancioglu R33 [email protected]
Edmy R33 [email protected] 135mph

I also want to see all the videos of the fastest cars.....:thumbsup:
Evos and Supras are running 8´s full trim....we need to improve


----------



## Hja-Ozz (Oct 8, 2007)

I would like to know out of the top 10 cars which ones were driven to the strip done their thing and then drove back home? That’s a true road car in my eyes.

I think all the trailer queens should be removed from the list! lol

Oz


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

I think thats a bit ridiculous. I know people who drive their car on the street fine, but will trailer to and from the strip just because when pushing the limits the chance of failure is much higher than popping to the supermarket or DVD store and often its a fair trip to a venue and just makes much more sense to have the trailer and everything there right from the start so just throw the car on it, and drive only one vehicle.

Its like people who call cars with a cage or a parachute not a street car, those things don't make the car faster - they are just logical safety requirements.


----------



## Red R Racing (Aug 22, 2009)

Lith said:


> I think thats a bit ridiculous. I know people who drive their car on the street fine, but will trailer to and from the strip just because when pushing the limits the chance of failure is much higher than popping to the supermarket or DVD store and often its a fair trip to a venue and just makes much more sense to have the trailer and everything there right from the start so just throw the car on it, and drive only one vehicle.
> 
> Its like people who call cars with a cage or a parachute not a street car, those things don't make the car faster - they are just logical safety requirements.


I sometimes drop my teenage daughter off to school in mine...she has become quite popular with the boys at school who now regard her as being ultra cool.

I quite often drive the car from the tuners to the strip as its only a few kilometers away.

Due to excceding 140 MPH the car now wears a parachute but im yet to run at the strip with it fitted. This weekend's meet will be the 1st meet with the chute.

Ill keep you posted with the results.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Dirt, its just frightning how cool you and your car are at times mate :smokin:

Its great having you on here, now I don't have to go to SAU and look for your posts to have a chuckle.

Seriously, best of luck man, get that 8.

Rob


----------



## Red R Racing (Aug 22, 2009)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Dirt, its just frightning how cool you and your car are at times mate :smokin:
> 
> Its great having you on here, now I don't have to go to SAU and look for your posts to have a chuckle.
> 
> ...


lol Rob...im glad you like them...i aim to please.

You go on SAU looking for my posts...you need some professional help.

As for cool...i dont see anything any cooler than an RB powered car that RIPS 7's with the word COCAINE plastered up the side of it...nice.


----------



## EndlessR (Nov 6, 2007)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> I'm not saying its not true or anything like that but can we see a vid or actual confirmation of Yasahito Sugino being in full trim and running that time and at what mph?
> 
> I think its great if its been done and I'd love to see it.
> 
> Rob


I have asked him to check his home tapes, as Isono san had a photo of it, so must be something there, He just has a photo of 9.22 on it.....he can`t remember speed either, so lets hope he might have a video.

Rick


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

A road car has its fuel tank in place and in use.

Any car on the list with a fuel cell in place and used is a race car and should be removed accordingly.

Mick.


----------



## 95GTR600 (Jun 24, 2008)

Confirmed GTR times.

1. Yasahito Sugino R34 [email protected]???
2. Robbie Ward R34 Ludders [email protected] (1740kg)
3. Ron Kiddel R32 [email protected]
4. Paul Diemar R32 [email protected] (1574kg)
5. Tweenie Rob R32 [email protected]
6. Kurt Wilson R32 [email protected]
7. Rocket Ronnie R33 [email protected]
8. Tim Webster R34 9.95 @???
9. Mick Begley R33 Jun Lemon [email protected]???
10. Dave Greenhalgh R33 [email protected] (1660Kg)
11. Dusty Womack R35 [email protected] 132mph
12. Lucho Campusano R33 [email protected]
13. Mike Lipani AMS R35 [email protected]
14. Hugh Keir Skyline R34 [email protected]
15. Justin Hallock R32 [email protected]
16. Robbie Ward R33 (UK001) [email protected]
17. Robbie Ward/Hytech R32 (grey) [email protected]
18. Robbie Ward R33 (JE Special) [email protected]
19. Blue34 34 [email protected]


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Fuel cell or not, Ludders' car is still the fastest full weight GTR. Why is Sugino's car still listed? All cars without the ET and Trap Speed should be removed until the full details are known, otherwise we might just throw in a random time and claim to have the fastest time. Some proof other than 9.22 scribbled on a photo, please. That time means jack shit as far as i'm concerned :thumbsup:


----------



## Red R Racing (Aug 22, 2009)

m6beg said:


> A road car has its fuel tank in place and in use.
> 
> Any car on the list with a fuel cell in place and used is a race car and should be removed accordingly.
> 
> Mick.


confirmation i still use stock fuel tank.


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

> Fuel cell or not, Ludders' car is still the fastest full weight GTR. Why is Sugino's car still listed? All cars without the ET and Trap Speed should be removed until the full details are known, otherwise we might just throw in a random time and claim to have the fastest time. Some proof other than 9.22 scribbled on a photo, please. That time means jack shit as far as i'm concerned


I havnt seen ONE timeslip from ANY of these cars .....


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

1. Yasahito Sugino R34 [email protected]???
2. Robbie Ward R34 Ludders [email protected] (1740kg)
3. Ron Kiddel R32 [email protected]
4. Paul Diemar R32 [email protected] (1574kg)
5. Tweenie Rob R32 [email protected]
6. Kurt Wilson R32 [email protected]
7. Rocket Ronnie R33 [email protected]
8. Tim Webster R34 9.95 @???
9. Mick Begley R33 Jun Lemon [email protected]???
10. Dave Greenhalgh R33 [email protected] (1660Kg)
11. Dusty Womack R35 [email protected] 132mph
12. Yoda R32 [email protected] 136mph 216.67kph << 100% confirmed
13. Lucho Campusano R33 [email protected]
14. Mike Lipani AMS R35 [email protected]
15. Hugh Keir Skyline R34 [email protected]
16 Aurther Eyre R32 10.60 << 100% confirmed
17. Justin Hallock R32 [email protected]
18. Robbie Ward R33 (UK001) [email protected]
19. Robbie Ward/Hytech R32 (grey) [email protected]
20. Robbie Ward R33 (JE Special) [email protected]


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Ludders car still the has original fuel tank and its fully operational, the "race cell" it has in the boot is just used as a surge tank for the big pumps to draw from, it's connected directly to the main tank and we can top up fuel from the normal flap on the side of the car or the lid on the surge tank.

I have the 9.46 @ 155mph timeslip if its needed but its common knowledge that was the time/mph done in full trim.

Rob


----------



## EndlessR (Nov 6, 2007)

Boosted said:


> Fuel cell or not, Ludders' car is still the fastest full weight GTR. Why is Sugino's car still listed? All cars without the ET and Trap Speed should be removed until the full details are known, otherwise we might just throw in a random time and claim to have the fastest time. Some proof other than 9.22 scribbled on a photo, please. That time means jack shit as far as i'm concerned :thumbsup:


Fine, Remove it


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Or dont ...
Spell his name correctly please

JDM-Option.pl Forum :: Zobacz temat - Nissan Skyline GT-R BNR32

This says R32 but not clear on weight etc: ...

Dunno ....not conclusive


----------



## EndlessR (Nov 6, 2007)

GT-R Glenn said:


> Or dont ...
> Spell his name correctly please
> 
> JDM-Option.pl Forum :: Zobacz temat - Nissan Skyline GT-R BNR32
> ...


Goutou san`s car a few years back, weight at estimate is around 1300kg, maybe slightly under. Still has full glass, but interior is stripped, and a fortnight ago had FRP doors fitted. So not for this list at all.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

I'm still very interested to learn more about the 9.2 R34, sounds like a real beast, have you found out any more Endless?.


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

according to : JUN LEMON NISSAN SKYLINE GT-R GTR R34 TURBO 1000HP JDM! on eBay (end time 05-Sep-09 12:00:00 BST)

the jun r34 gtr ran a 9:20s 1/4, and is in full road trim


----------



## Irish GTR (Apr 23, 2007)

ChristianR said:


> according to : JUN LEMON NISSAN SKYLINE GT-R GTR R34 TURBO 1000HP JDM! on eBay (end time 05-Sep-09 12:00:00 BST)
> 
> the jun r34 gtr ran a 9:20s 1/4, and is in full road trim


Great sales pitch,but utter drivel in truth though.


----------



## max1 (Feb 24, 2002)

defo ran a [email protected] in full street trim over 1500kg gtr32 was at pod car now weighs 1400kg and has ran a best of 8.95 1/4 and 201 mph in the standing mile but no carpet or back seats .still on the road .


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

Has it been decided that Andy Barnes "Ichiban" R34 time shouldn't be included? It had a carbon boot but did have a full interior trim if I remember correctly.

9.68 @144

see: YouTube - Sumo Power R34 GTR Drag Run


----------



## max1 (Feb 24, 2002)

full street trim including parachute ,lol
<a href="http://s161.photobucket.com/albums/t207/max1_photo/?action=view&current=police.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t207/max1_photo/police.jpg" border="0" alt="police"></a>


----------



## 95GTR600 (Jun 24, 2008)

1. Yasahito Sugino R34 [email protected]???
2. Robbie Ward R34 Ludders [email protected] (1740kg)
3. Ron Kiddel R32 [email protected]
4. Paul Diemar R32 [email protected] (1574kg)
5. Tweenie Rob R32 [email protected]
6. Andy Barnes R34 [email protected]
7. Kurt Wilson R32 [email protected]
8. Rocket Ronnie R33 [email protected]
9. Tim Webster R34 9.95 @???
10. Mick Begley R33 Jun Lemon [email protected]???
11. Dave Greenhalgh R33 [email protected] (1660Kg)
12. Dusty Womack R35 [email protected] 132mph
13. Yoda R32 [email protected] 
14. Lucho Campusano R33 [email protected]
15. Mike Lipani AMS R35 [email protected]
16. Hugh Keir Skyline R34 [email protected]
17 Aurther Eyre R32 [email protected]???
18. Justin Hallock R32 [email protected]
19. Robbie Ward R33 (UK001) [email protected]
20. Robbie Ward/Hytech R32 (grey) [email protected]
21. Robbie Ward R33 (JE Special) [email protected]


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

blue34 said:


> Has it been decided that Andy Barnes "Ichiban" R34 time shouldn't be included? It had a carbon boot but did have a full interior trim if I remember correctly.
> 
> 9.68 @144
> 
> see: YouTube - Sumo Power R34 GTR Drag Run


Great car, great run, but headlight missing and side exit exhaust, hardly full street trim??


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

max1 said:


> full street trim including parachute ,lol
> <a href="http://s161.photobucket.com/albums/t207/max1_photo/?action=view&current=police.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t207/max1_photo/police.jpg" border="0" alt="police"></a>


Gutted didnt see the car when picking up those brakes man, car looks good fun!

I am so glad i brought no more than the money for the brakes that night, i could have bought sooooooo many goodies from you! :S

I think RIPS rob should win a prize for being on there so many times in different cars!


----------



## 95GTR600 (Jun 24, 2008)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Great car, great run, but headlight missing and side exit exhaust, hardly full street trim??


I will do what old gurus decide.... but you are right that twin side exit exhaust and no headlight it's hard to belive they made the time thinking in this list. lol 
WORLD FASTEST FULL TRIM SKYLINE GTR


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

I drove on the road with one head light whats wrong with that?

Ahhhh I see now your just making it up as you go along:thumbsup:


Mick lol


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

m6beg said:


> I drove on the road with one head light whats wrong with that?


Quote from MOT manual;

MOT Manual 1.2 Headlamps, lights, beams regulations

_Headlamps are lamps used to illuminate the road ahead of the vehicle, but are not fog lamps. This inspection applies to: All obligatory headlamps fitted. This inspection does not apply to: *Vehicles used only during the hours of daylight, which are not fitted with front or rear position lamps, etc *(see 1.1)_



m6beg said:


> Ahhhh I see now your just making it up as you go along:thumbsup:


Would appear to be the case Mick :nervous:


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Real street skylines are fitted with all lights. 

A true street car you can't drive down to the offie at night and get your beers? Nice try, lol, now where's the one that covers the exhaust??


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Regardless of whether 'ichiban' should be on the list, Ludders' car is still the quickest, and all the whining in the world, won't change that fact. End of story. And why is Sugino's time still on the list? It is null and void because there is no speed and no proof. All incomplete entries have to be removed, until the full details are known.


----------



## 95GTR600 (Jun 24, 2008)

1. Yasahito Sugino R34 [email protected]???
2. Robbie Ward R34 Ludders [email protected] (1740kg)
3. Ron Kiddel R32 [email protected]
4. Paul Diemar R32 [email protected] (1574kg)
5. Tweenie Rob R32 [email protected]
6. Andy Barnes R34 [email protected]
7. Kurt Wilson R32 [email protected]
8. Rocket Ronnie R33 [email protected]
9. Tim Webster R34 9.95 @???
10. Mick Begley R33 Jun Lemon [email protected]???
11. Dave Greenhalgh R33 [email protected] (1660Kg)
12. Dusty Womack R35 [email protected] 132mph
13. Yoda R32 [email protected] 
14. Lucho Campusano R33 [email protected]
15. Mike Lipani AMS R35 [email protected]
16. Hugh Keir Skyline R34 [email protected]
17 Aurther Eyre R32 [email protected]???
18. Justin Hallock R32 [email protected]
19. Robbie Ward R33 (UK001) [email protected]
20. Robbie Ward/Hytech R32 (grey) [email protected]
21. Robbie Ward R33 (JE Special) [email protected]
22. Willowbank R33 [email protected]


----------



## Tim (Jan 6, 2003)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> A true street car you can't drive down to the offie at night and get your beers?


Yep, that's true.
And you can put them in the footwell with the A/C flat out to keep them nice and cool.


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Once again, this list is only a guide remember,a lot of people dont bother with online forums etc:
It would be wise not to take this list as gospell


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

^^ ABSOLUTELY, I'd hope most people on here would get that.
YouTube - It's not worth goin to the track if you have a 10sec Skyline

Clips like the above have to make you wonder whats out there..


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

^^^^True. Only thing is, most people once dipping into the 9s with a GTR would be stripping things out in an effort to improve their times and who knows how complete or not any of these cars are.

The list will always be just a guide and there will always be variables or differences between cars on the list and thats what makes it interesting.


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Yeah for sure there will be cars on that list which are stripped out, hell if they were all stripped I am sure if you put interior in them and re ran they could still make a miss of the list as currently compiled - and thats just a clip containing a bunch of runs at a single meet in Japan 5 years ago. Pretty mind boggling!


----------



## MAD_MATT (Feb 28, 2003)

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/63193-mark-biggers.html did a [email protected] in his 32GTR in full street trim


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

Lith said:


> ^^ ABSOLUTELY, I'd hope most people on here would get that.
> YouTube - It's not worth goin to the track if you have a 10sec Skyline
> 
> Clips like the above have to make you wonder whats out there..


Now that IS downhill! 

but mighty impressive!


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

LOL yeah Sendai does look a bit downhill, but thats not going to make THAT much difference haha


----------



## 95GTR600 (Jun 24, 2008)

1. Yasahito Sugino R34 [email protected]???
2. Robbie Ward R34 Ludders [email protected] (1740kg)
3. Ron Kiddel R32 [email protected]
4. Paul Diemar R32 [email protected] (1574kg)
5. Tweenie Rob R32 [email protected]
6. Andy Barnes R34 [email protected]
7. Kurt Wilson R32 [email protected]
8. Rocket Ronnie R33 [email protected]
9. Mark Biggers R32 [email protected]
10. Tim Webster R34 9.95 @???
11. Mick Begley R33 Jun Lemon [email protected]???
12. Dave Greenhalgh R33 [email protected] (1660Kg)
13. Dusty Womack R35 [email protected] 132mph
14. Yoda R32 [email protected]
15. Lucho Campusano R33 [email protected]
16. Mike Lipani AMS R35 [email protected]
17. Hugh Keir Skyline R34 [email protected]
18. Aurther Eyre R32 [email protected]???
19. Justin Hallock R32 [email protected]
20. Robbie Ward R33 (UK001) [email protected]
21. Robbie Ward/Hytech R32 (grey) [email protected]
22. Robbie Ward R33 (JE Special) [email protected]
23. Ryan Nudd R33 [email protected]


----------



## 95GTR600 (Jun 24, 2008)

blue34 said:


> Now that IS downhill!
> 
> but mighty impressive!


yes, specially when you see an [email protected] " 148mph " min 3:52 of video


----------



## mandhdrijfhout (Mar 13, 2006)

Paul Diemar R32 has done a PB of 9.45 @ 142.7 today at Willowbank in Australia.


Side Note Mark Jacobsen has also run a new pb of 7.7 not sure mph


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

1. Yasahito Sugino R34 [email protected]???
2. Robbie Ward R34 Ludders [email protected] (1740kg)
3. Ron Kiddel R32 [email protected]
4. Paul Diemar R32 [email protected] (1574kg)
5. Tweenie Rob R32 [email protected]
6. Andy Barnes R34 [email protected]
7. Kurt Wilson R32 [email protected]
8. Rocket Ronnie R33 [email protected]
9. Aki Fuchigami R32 [email protected]
10. Mark Biggers R32 [email protected]
11. Tim Webster R34 9.95 @???
12. Mick Begley R33 Jun Lemon [email protected]???
13. Dave Greenhalgh R33 [email protected] (1660Kg)
14. Dusty Womack R35 [email protected] 132mph
15. Yoda R32 [email protected]
16. Lucho Campusano R33 [email protected]
17. Mike Lipani AMS R35 [email protected]
18. Hugh Keir Skyline R34 [email protected]
19. Aurther Eyre R32 [email protected]???
20. Justin Hallock R32 [email protected]
21. Robbie Ward R33 (UK001) [email protected]
22. Robbie Ward/Hytech R32 (grey) [email protected]
23. Robbie Ward R33 (JE Special) [email protected]
24. Ryan Nudd R33 [email protected]


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

ATCO said:


> 1. Yasahito Sugino R34 [email protected]???
> 2. Paul Diemar R32 [email protected]
> 3. Robbie Ward R34 Ludders [email protected] (1740kg)
> 4. Ron Kiddel R32 [email protected]
> ...


^^ Updated for Pauls latest time, and not a street car by any means but Mark Jacobson also did 7.7 @ 182mph (or so?) in his R32 GTR at Jamboree in Oz this weekend.


----------



## 95GTR600 (Jun 24, 2008)

95GTR600 said:


> yes, specially when you see an [email protected] " 148mph " min 3:52 of video


I think we need to see videos of the fastest cars because downhill 1/4 mile times are not allowed.
After a long search investigation online I could not find any confirmation of the japan cars time, mph and less confirm full weight.

I will put the confirmed cars in a moment. Please send the video link for the missing mph or weight.


----------



## Marko R1 (Apr 18, 2008)

paul has nudged 2nd place - go TWOOGLE!


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

95GTR600 said:


> I think we need to see videos of the fastest cars because downhill 1/4 mile times are not allowed.
> After a long search investigation online I could not find any confirmation of the japan cars time, mph and less confirm full weight.
> 
> I will put the confirmed cars in a moment. Please send the video link for the missing mph or weight.


I didn't realise Paul Diemars car was stripped out, I nudged it up to 2nd place given it was already on the list from its recent 9.5 - so my updated list may not be accurate as per the aim of this thread.

The Japanese cars times were put there more to back up a point than to say that they should be added to the list. A slight decline is not going to make a 130mph car run 150mph trap speeds, which over half of those cars were doing... the point was that there are cars which could or have run times which would make them more worthy of being on the list than others that are on the list.

I feel this list is a bit of an unrealistic exercise, given there is no agreed rule to what earns a place on it. I'd say aiming for the quickest "street class" style list would be more sensible if it had to be done as realistically peoples definitions are so broad. A rear seat weighs 2/3rds of f all, if someone removed aircon, sound deadening, downgraded their brakes, put carbon fibre on their car to replace panels, removed various excess wires etc etc to reduce weight does it still fit on the list?


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

I agree the list as it is, is not really reflecting the "rules" the thread starter placed down at the beginning.

Its really just a guide I spose so either the criterior need to be strickly enfoced (with proof, time, mph etc) or just make up the list with quick GTRs that are street orientated, either is cool with me as no matter how its done it'll always just be a guide for fun more than anything.

Rob.


----------



## 95GTR600 (Jun 24, 2008)

Confirmed by videos or time slips.

1. Paul Diemar R32 [email protected]
2. Robbie Ward R34 Ludders [email protected] (1740kg)
3. Ron Kiddel R32 [email protected]
4. Tweenie Rob R32 [email protected]
5. Andy Barnes R34 [email protected]
6. Kurt Wilson R32 [email protected]
7. Rocket Ronnie R33 [email protected]
8. Aki Fuchigami R32 [email protected]
9. Mark Biggers R32 [email protected]
10. Dave Greenhalgh R33 [email protected] (1660Kg)
11. Dusty Womack R35 [email protected] 132mph
12. Yoda R32 [email protected]
13. Lucho Campusano R33 [email protected]
14. Mike Lipani AMS R35 [email protected]
15. Hugh Keir Skyline R34 [email protected]
16. Justin Hallock R32 [email protected]
17. Robbie Ward R33 (UK001) [email protected]
18. Robbie Ward/Hytech R32 (grey) [email protected]
19. Robbie Ward R33 (JE Special) [email protected]
20. Ryan Nudd R33 [email protected]

waiting proof...
Yasahito Sugino R34 [email protected]???
Tim Webster R34 9.95 @???
Mick Begley R33 Jun Lemon [email protected]???
Aurther Eyre R32 [email protected]???


----------



## 95GTR600 (Jun 24, 2008)

Confirmed by videos or time slips.

1. Paul Diemar R32 [email protected]
2. Robbie Ward R34 Ludders [email protected] (1740kg)
3. Ron Kiddel R32 [email protected]
4. Tweenie Rob R32 [email protected]
5. Andy Barnes R34 [email protected]
6. Kurt Wilson R32 [email protected]
7. Rocket Ronnie R33 [email protected]
8. Mark Biggers R32 [email protected]
9. Dave Greenhalgh R33 [email protected] (1660Kg)
10. Dusty Womack R35 [email protected] 132mph
11. Yoda R32 [email protected]
12. Lucho Campusano R33 [email protected]
13. Mike Lipani AMS R35 [email protected]
14. Hugh Keir Skyline R34 [email protected]
15. Justin Hallock R32 [email protected]
16. Robbie Ward R33 (UK001) [email protected]
17. Robbie Ward/Hytech R32 (grey) [email protected]
18. Robbie Ward R33 (JE Special) [email protected]
19. Ryan Nudd R33 [email protected]

waiting proof...
Yasahito Sugino R34 [email protected]???
Aki Fuchigami R32 [email protected]
Tim Webster R34 9.95 @???
Mick Begley R33 Jun Lemon [email protected]???
Aurther Eyre R32 [email protected]???


----------



## 95GTR600 (Jun 24, 2008)

Please take your time and confirm which of this vehicles :

1. complete interior
2. stock weight or more
3. DOT tires

2009 Nissan GT-R: Quickest 1/4 mile Nissan GT-R’s in the US


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

95GTR600 said:


> Please take your time and confirm which of this vehicles :
> 
> 1. complete interior
> 2. stock weight or more
> 3. DOT tires


1. Paul Diemar R32 [email protected]
2. Robbie Ward R34 Ludders [email protected] (1740kg) Yes
3. Ron Kiddel R32 [email protected]
4. Tweenie Rob R32 [email protected]
5. Andy Barnes R34 [email protected]
6. Kurt Wilson R32 [email protected]
7. Rocket Ronnie R33 [email protected]
8. Mark Biggers R32 [email protected]
9. Dave Greenhalgh R33 [email protected] (1660Kg)
10. Dusty Womack R35 [email protected] 132mph
11. Yoda R32 [email protected]
12. Lucho Campusano R33 [email protected]
13. Mike Lipani AMS R35 [email protected]
14. Hugh Keir Skyline R34 [email protected]
15. Justin Hallock R32 [email protected]
16. Robbie Ward R33 (UK001) [email protected] Yes
17. Robbie Ward/Hytech R32 (grey) [email protected] Yes
18. Robbie Ward R33 (JE Special) [email protected] Yes
19. Ryan Nudd R33 [email protected]


----------



## 95GTR600 (Jun 24, 2008)

I mean from this U.S. list.....

Time GT-R Location Turbo Trans Power 
#1 9.53 @ 157 mph Diemans R33 Wichita International Raceway Twin 3240’s HKS 1133 awhp 
#2 [email protected] mph Mikes R33 Twin RX6 Holinger ~940 whp 
#3 9.77 @145 mph Aki R32 Fontana,CA T51R SPL HKS ~900 whp 
#4 [email protected] mph SP Engineering R33 Famoso,CA T51RSPL Holinger ~975whp 
#5 [email protected] MVP GT-R R35 Texas SSP Stock ~600 whp 
#6 [email protected] Scott Joule – R32 Arizona T51R SPL Stock 5spd 850whp 
#7 [email protected] mph XS Engineering R32 Fontana,CA Twin 2835 Getrag 850 whp 
#8 [email protected] mph Samurai Speed R35 Florida Stock Stock ~600 hp 
#9 [email protected] mph Wen R33 Fontana, CA T51R SPL OS Gearset 850 whp


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

850whp to do 131mph? wow...


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Arthurs time came from god himself (Yoda) 
If Yoda says its genuine, theres no further proof required.
You dont actually have proof of Yodas time either btw, Rob can confirm it Im sure.
Arthurs car went on to run 10.05 with 2530's, but after some serious lightening and a sequential box.
Arthurs time of 10.6 in full road trim is for real.
NZPC records also varify this, altho its not really in the running for "fastest" as its not in the 9's, however pretty good for what it is.

oh PS Yodas car STILL runs all interior / ac / stereo / half cage / dot tires


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

95GTR600 said:


> Confirmed by videos or time slips.
> 
> 1. Paul Diemar R32 [email protected]
> 2. Robbie Ward R34 Ludders [email protected] (1740kg)
> ...


Gary Pasingham Japshow Finale Santa Pod 2006 +0.529 10.226 130.39, the car at that time was certainly road legal on dot Nittos and had stock front seats and door cards, the rear seats were in at the start of the season but may have been removed for the finale. The car later ran consistent mid nines during 2008 but by that time had a full cage dot hoosier's and the rear seats and eventually the door cards removed. 
But the slower times from 2006 and similar Brighton Speed Trials times for MOT'd cars mean it surely deserves a place in the list.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

GT-R Glenn said:


> Arthurs time came from god himself (Yoda)
> If Yoda says its genuine, theres no further proof required.
> You dont actually have proof of Yodas time either btw, Rob can confirm it Im sure.
> Arthurs car went on to run 10.05 with 2530's, but after some serious lightening and a sequential box.
> ...


Yeah this is all correct, what is Arthurs mph for the 10.6x?

I can add it to the list if you like.

Rob


----------



## Red R Racing (Aug 22, 2009)

latest run...weighed the car after the run came in at 3458lb with me in it (1571kg)

YouTube - godzilla motorsport tuned 9.45 at 142mph


----------



## Marko R1 (Apr 18, 2008)

Red R Racing said:


> latest run...weighed the car after the run came in at 3458lb with me in it (1571kg)
> 
> YouTube - godzilla motorsport tuned 9.45 at 142mph


well done paul, that magic no.8 is within a bee's d1ck with twoogles potential


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Switzer R35 - [email protected]
Last run.
YouTube - TTRproduction's Channel


----------



## 95GTR600 (Jun 24, 2008)

Red R Racing said:


> latest run...weighed the car after the run came in at 3458lb with me in it (1571kg)
> 
> YouTube - godzilla motorsport tuned 9.45 at 142mph


nice video, clean pass.


----------



## 95GTR600 (Jun 24, 2008)

R33_GTS-t said:


> Switzer R35 - [email protected]
> Last run.
> YouTube - TTRproduction's Channel


Please go to 1/4 mile track - video again....
the car looks great !


----------



## Marko R1 (Apr 18, 2008)

R33_GTS-t said:


> Switzer R35 - [email protected]
> Last run.
> YouTube - TTRproduction's Channel


i like the r35 - nice car
does this qualify as a 1/4 mile though considering it is on the street? what are they using to monitor & measure the 1/4 mile?


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Marko R1 said:


> i like the r35 - nice car
> does this qualify as a 1/4 mile though considering it is on the street? what are they using to monitor & measure the 1/4 mile?


RACELOGIC device.

Wasn't aware that we were only accepting drag strip runs, sorry. It was up a slight hill though.

The kit is making 100-200kph in 5.4s!


----------



## 95GTR600 (Jun 24, 2008)

Confirmed by videos or time slips.

1. Paul Diemar R32 [email protected] (1571Kg)
2. Jeff Ludders R34 [email protected] (1740kg)
3. Ron Kiddel R32 [email protected]
4. Tweenie Rob R32 [email protected]
5. Andy Barnes R34 [email protected]
6. Kurt Wilson R32 [email protected]
7. Rocket Ronnie R33 [email protected]
8. Mark Biggers R32 [email protected]
9. Dave Greenhalgh R33 [email protected] (1660Kg)
Gary Pasingham Japshow Finale 2006 10.226 @130.39
10. Dusty Womack R35 [email protected] 132mph
11. Yoda R32 [email protected]
12. Lucho Campusano R33 [email protected]
13. Mike Lipani AMS R35 [email protected]
14. Hugh Keir Skyline R34 [email protected]
15. Justin Hallock R32 [email protected]
16. Robbie Ward R33 (UK001) [email protected]
17. Robbie Ward/Hytech R32 (grey) [email protected]
18. Robbie Ward R33 (JE Special) [email protected]
19. Ryan Nudd R33 [email protected]


----------



## 95GTR600 (Jun 24, 2008)

Confirmed by videos or time slips.

1. Paul Diemar R32 [email protected] (1571Kg)
2. Jeff Ludders R34 [email protected] (1740kg)
3. Ron Kiddel R32 [email protected]
4. Tweenie Rob R32 [email protected]
5. Andy Barnes R34 [email protected]
6. Kurt Wilson R32 [email protected]
7. Rocket Ronnie R33 [email protected]
8. Mark Biggers R32 [email protected]
9. Dave Greenhalgh R33 [email protected] (1660Kg)
10. Gary Pasingham R 10.226 @130.39
11. Dusty Womack R35 [email protected] 132mph
12. Yoda R32 [email protected]
13. Lucho Campusano R33 [email protected]
14. Mike Lipani AMS R35 [email protected]
15. Hugh Keir Skyline R34 [email protected]
16. Justin Hallock R32 [email protected]
17. Robbie Ward R33 (UK001) [email protected]
18. Robbie Ward/Hytech R32 (grey) [email protected]
19. Robbie Ward R33 (JE Special) [email protected]
20. Ryan Nudd R33 [email protected]


----------



## 95GTR600 (Jun 24, 2008)

Confirmed by videos or time slips.

1. Paul Diemar R32 [email protected] (1571Kg)
2. Jeff Ludgate R34 [email protected] (1740kg)
3. Ron Kiddel R32 [email protected]
4. Tweenie Rob R32 [email protected]
5. Andy Barnes R34 [email protected]
6. Kurt Wilson R32 [email protected]
7. Rocket Ronnie R33 [email protected]
8. Mark Biggers R32 [email protected]
9. Dave Greenhalgh R33 [email protected] (1660Kg)
10. Gary Pasingham R 10.226 @130.39
11. Dusty Womack R35 [email protected] 132mph
12. Yoda R32 [email protected]
13. Lucho Campusano R33 [email protected]
14. Mike Lipani AMS R35 [email protected]
15. Hugh Keir Skyline R34 [email protected]
16. Justin Hallock R32 [email protected]
17. Robbie Ward R33 (UK001) [email protected]
18. Robbie Ward/Hytech R32 (grey) [email protected]
19. Robbie Ward R33 (JE Special) [email protected]
20. Ryan Nudd R33 [email protected]


----------



## SupraT71 (Dec 13, 2007)

there is one here in Iceland that should be on the list, Einar [email protected] R32 GTR , built 2.6 ltr, TRUST GReddy T517Z, pump gas(V-Power) 

Video
YouTube - Eclipse & Skyline compilation


----------



## 95GTR600 (Jun 24, 2008)

SupraT71 said:


> there is one here in Iceland that should be on the list, Einar [email protected] R32 GTR , built 2.6 ltr, TRUST GReddy T517Z, pump gas(V-Power)
> 
> Video
> YouTube - Eclipse & Skyline compilation


What tires and driver's complete name ?


----------



## SupraT71 (Dec 13, 2007)

95GTR600 said:


> What tires and driver's complete name ?


Toyo Proxes , Einar Sigurðsson


----------



## 95GTR600 (Jun 24, 2008)

1. Paul Diemar R32 [email protected] (1571Kg)
2. Jeff Ludgate R34 [email protected] (1740kg)
3. Ron Kiddel R32 [email protected]
4. Tweenie Rob R32 [email protected]
5. Andy Barnes R34 [email protected]
6. Kurt Wilson R32 [email protected]
7. Rocket Ronnie R33 [email protected]
8. Mark Biggers R32 [email protected]
9. Dave Greenhalgh R33 [email protected] (1660Kg)
10. Gary Pasingham R 10.226 @130.39
11. Dusty Womack R35 [email protected] 132mph
12. Yoda R32 [email protected]
13. Lucho Campusano R33 [email protected]
14. Mike Lipani AMS R35 [email protected]
15. Hugh Keir Skyline R34 [email protected]
16. Einar Sigurðsson R32 [email protected] 
17. Justin Hallock R32 [email protected]
18. Robbie Ward R33 (UK001) [email protected]
19. Robbie Ward/Hytech R32 (grey) [email protected]
20. Robbie Ward R33 (JE Special) [email protected]
21. Ryan Nudd R33 [email protected]


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

it would be interesting to attach the year of when the times happened


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

1. Paul Diemar R32 [email protected] (1571Kg)
2. Jeff Ludgate R34 [email protected] (1740kg)
3. Ron Kiddel R32 [email protected]
4. Tweenie Rob R32 [email protected]
5. Andy Barnes R34 [email protected]
6. Kurt Wilson R32 [email protected]
7. Rocket Ronnie R33 [email protected]
8. Mark Biggers R32 [email protected]
9. Dave Greenhalgh R33 [email protected] (1660Kg)
10. Gary Pasingham R33 10.226 @130.39
11. Dusty Womack R35 [email protected] 132mph
12. Yoda R32 [email protected]
13. Lucho Campusano R33 [email protected]
14. Mike Lipani AMS R35 [email protected]
15. Hugh Keir Skyline R34 [email protected]
16. Einar Sigurðsson R32 [email protected] 
17. Justin Hallock R32 [email protected]
18. Robbie Ward R33 (UK001) [email protected]
19. Robbie Ward/Hytech R32 (grey) [email protected]
20. Robbie Ward R33 (JE Special) [email protected]
21. Ryan Nudd R33 [email protected]


----------



## Red R Racing (Aug 22, 2009)

1. Paul Diemar R32 [email protected] (1571Kg) 2009
2. Jeff Ludgate R34 [email protected] (1740kg) 2009
3. Ron Kiddel R32 [email protected]
4. Tweenie Rob R32 [email protected]
5. Andy Barnes R34 [email protected]
6. Kurt Wilson R32 [email protected]
7. Rocket Ronnie R33 [email protected]
8. Mark Biggers R32 [email protected]
9. Dave Greenhalgh R33 [email protected] (1660Kg)
10. Gary Pasingham R33 10.226 @130.39
11. Dusty Womack R35 [email protected] 132mph
12. Yoda R32 [email protected]
13. Lucho Campusano R33 [email protected]
14. Mike Lipani AMS R35 [email protected]
15. Hugh Keir Skyline R34 [email protected]
16. Einar Sigurðsson R32 [email protected] 
17. Justin Hallock R32 [email protected]
18. Robbie Ward R33 (UK001) [email protected]
19. Robbie Ward/Hytech R32 (grey) [email protected]
20. Robbie Ward R33 (JE Special) [email protected]
21. Ryan Nudd R33 [email protected]


----------



## 95GTR600 (Jun 24, 2008)

1. Paul Diemar R32 [email protected] (1571Kg) 2009
2. Jeff Ludgate R34 [email protected] (1740kg) 2009
3. Ron Kiddel R32 [email protected]
4. Tweenie Rob R32 [email protected]
5. Andy Barnes R34 [email protected]
6. Kurt Wilson R32 [email protected]
7. Rocket Ronnie R33 [email protected]
8. Mark Biggers R32 [email protected]
9. Dave Greenhalgh R33 [email protected] (1660Kg)
10. Gary Pasingham R33 10.226 @130.39
11. Dusty Womack R35 [email protected] 132mph
12. Yoda R32 [email protected]
13. Lucho Campusano R33 [email protected] 2009
14. Mike Lipani AMS R35 [email protected]
15. Hugh Keir Skyline R34 [email protected]
16. Einar Sigurðsson R32 [email protected] 
17. Justin Hallock R32 [email protected]
18. Robbie Ward R33 (UK001) [email protected]
19. Robbie Ward/Hytech R32 (grey) [email protected]
20. Robbie Ward R33 (JE Special) [email protected]
21. Ryan Nudd R33 [email protected]


----------



## 95GTR600 (Jun 24, 2008)

The new PTB-RB26-FTU turbo is in my hands now... I hope it perform as the way it looks.... :thumbsup:
They explain that we new technology almost no turbo lag = better street driving and better 1/4 mile time.
I´ll keep you posted and hope to improve from 13th place on the list without nitrous.


----------



## 95GTR600 (Jun 24, 2008)

Paul Diemar, Jeff Ludgate, Ron Kiddel, Tweenie Rob, Andy Barnes, Kurt Wilson, Rocket Ronnie, Mark Biggers, Dave Greenhalgh, Gary Pasingham, Dusty Womack, Yoda or any other is running on 2009..
When do you have plans to run your car again an improve your position on the list ?


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

95GTR600 said:


> Paul Diemar, Jeff Ludgate, Ron Kiddel, Tweenie Rob, Andy Barnes, Kurt Wilson, Rocket Ronnie, Mark Biggers, Dave Greenhalgh, Gary Pasingham, Dusty Womack, Yoda or any other is running on 2009..
> When do you have plans to run your car again an improve your position on the list ?


You aren't paying enough attention to the posts!

Ron Kiddel sold his car a few years ago
Tweenie Rob has completely stripped his car for FACMOD Class.
Andy Barnes car has been sold on (twice)
Rocket Ronnie effectively retired his R33 about three years ago
Gary Passingham has heavily (but not fully) stripped out his car, he ran a 9.6 (I think) at Shakey 12 months ago when his block broke. 

Me, I would have liked to have run anytime over the last few months and will try for one more crack at Shakey on 18th October if its running.

The rest can speak for themselves!

DaveG


----------



## bayside gtr (Dec 24, 2005)

ATCO said:


> You aren't paying enough attention to the posts!
> 
> Ron Kiddel sold his car a few years ago
> Tweenie Rob has completely stripped his car for FACMOD Class.
> ...


dave at the end of the day these are cars that have run those times regardless if they have been sold, stripped, retired, so get over it u always seem to have a pop at someone get your car to run as quick as these then u can say something if not dont say nothing


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

bayside gtr said:


> dave at the end of the day these are cars that have run those times regardless if they have been sold, stripped, retired, so get over it u always seem to have a pop at someone get your car to run as quick as these then u can say something if not dont say nothing


Steady on, Dave was just informing the previous poster that most of the people who he`d asked a question dont own or run their cars anymore. He actually beat me to the reply.


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Thanks Hodgie. You forgot to mention its actually me at No9 on the list too! Which I think means my car runs as quick as these (but not a low 9 fully kitted and/or without NOS).

Additionally, if the 'new' owners of said cars ran faster, then they of course could take their place in the list (aka Mr Ludders usurped his mechanic LOL!).

Fact is, some of those cars no longer qualify (dis-qualify) for this list due to subsequent modifications intended to make them even faster. 

DaveG


----------



## Irish GTR (Apr 23, 2007)

So what this thread is really turning into now then is a my c*ck is bigger than your c*ck thread.Brilliant.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

hodgie said:


> Steady on, Dave was just informing the previous poster that most of the people who he`d asked a question dont own or run their cars anymore. He actually beat me to the reply.


I'm with bayside on this one, especially after the follow-up comments made by Dave; it's not what's being said, it's the manner in which it's being said IMHO.



ATCO said:


> Thanks Hodgie. You forgot to mention its actually me at No9 on the list too! Which I think means my car runs as quick as these (but not a low 9 fully kitted and/or without NOS).
> 
> Additionally, if the 'new' owners of said cars ran faster, then they of course could take their place in the list (aka Mr Ludders usurped his mechanic LOL!).


Getting from a low 10 into the high 9's and then on to deep into the 9's is no easy feat, especially in a full weight car. If your car was as quick then you'd have run the time, simple fact wouldn't you agree? 



ATCO said:


> *Fact is, some of those cars no longer qualify (dis-qualify) for this list due to subsequent modifications intended to make them even faster. *


What a load of bollox Dave, they achieved a time that you haven't and have subsequently changed the spec in search of a new goal. Would you take a world record off someone because they decided to participate in a different event?
Your comments do suggest an air of sour grapes Dave, you should be happy for your fellow enthusiasts and the achievements they made!


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Heres a vid I had on my pc of Yoda (he who should be obeyed)
YouTube - nix yoda
Not his fastest time, but shows the car exists....
Still runs all factory interior + half cage etc: back seats / carpet etc:


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

I can vouch for it, I've raced him a few times in the 240z and its sure very quick for the spec it is.

I have a pic of us on a run which I'll see if I can find, I'll never forget what he said to me after it was taken......

Rob


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Here they are, lol
After this one he jokingly said he was not happy and going home, he said he'd never been past in a race by someone in a car on the back wheels.


So in the next one I gave him a good head start so it wouldn't happen again:


You had to be there I spose, but we had a great laugh about it at the time.

Rob


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

*sack the bureaucrats*

a road car should be just that- a car that's driven regularly on the road, say 5k miles/year min, confirmed from the mot

then we can find out what are the quickest cars that are being driven ON THE ROAD- that's what matters, after all. anything else is just hiding behind the rules/getting the rulebook to do their dirty work for them

if someone can live without an interior that's up to them. they're clearly more hardcore and dedicated than someone who wants a massively powerful engine but can't do without stereo and a/c, and that should be respected.


trying to rule out a time because someone has shown the good sense to improve their power to weight ratio by losing weight is like the french disqualifying the minis on the monte carlo rally- pure self interest through applied bureaucracy 

if it's someone's daily driver then it's a road car
and if you want to be faster, lose the weight;
don't just invent a category that rules out the opposition, a la cheese eating surrender monkeys

that's the kind of crap that gives motorsport a bad rep, thick rulebooks,
and eventually......

..lawyers

personally i prefer the mad max look anyhow


----------



## Dynamix (Nov 1, 2007)

It all depends on weather you guys are making a current list thats up to date or a list of times that have ' ever ' been achived..

On one side of the fence you could argue that unless the cars on the list are in the same spec they ran the times or better (but still meet the list criteria) then they shouldn't count seeing they are no longer the same when they ran the time. 

On the other side of the fence you can't disregard the times that the some of the cars once ran because they have been sold on or change so they can run faster and now can't qualify for the list seeing they too now don't meet the criteria.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

gavman said:


> if someone can live without an interior that's up to them. they're clearly more hardcore and dedicated than someone who wants a massively powerful engine but can't do without stereo and a/c, and that should be respected.
> 
> 
> trying to rule out a time because someone has shown the good sense to improve their power to weight ratio by losing weight is like the french disqualifying the minis on the monte carlo rally- pure self interest through applied bureaucracy


As always its just opinion or personal choice.

The guy has started this list to find out what quick GTR's there are out there that still have full interior etc, that was his choice, if a car doesn't have its full interior or isn't at or over stock weight its not suited to this particular list, not a big deal, it doesn't mean its being put down in any way, if some guys want to strip their street cars to improve performance and keep them road legal thats fine and its their choice, it doesn't make them any more of a hardcore racer than someone who choses not to, in fact I would think its pretty safe to say, the heavy, full interior GTR's that run quicker and faster than many of the stripped out ones are in fact the hardcore street cars:thumbsup: 

Personally I'm with you Gavman and all about being as light as possbile for many reasons but I sure don't think there's any place to knock a guy who beats the much lighter cars through good design and clearly with the kind of hp only usually seen in the drag only Pro GTRs, ESPECIALLY when he can listen to CDs or watch a dvd while parked up and be in perfect comfort while driving it on the street if he choses to.

Surely pretty hardcore and the best of both worlds??

Rob


----------



## 95GTR600 (Jun 24, 2008)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> As always its just opinion or personal choice.
> 
> The guy has started this list to find out what quick GTR's there are out there that still have full interior etc, that was his choice, if a car doesn't have its full interior or isn't at or over stock weight its not suited to this particular list, not a big deal, it doesn't mean its being put down in any way, if some guys want to strip their street cars to improve performance and keep them road legal thats fine and its their choice, it doesn't make them any more of a hardcore racer than someone who choses not to, in fact I would think its pretty safe to say, the heavy, full interior GTR's that run quicker and faster than many of the stripped out ones are in fact the hardcore street cars:thumbsup:
> 
> ...


100% with you... and there are other cars running full trim that are ahead of us, like Toyota Supras and Mitsubishi Evolutions.

1. complete interior
2. stock weight or more
3. DOT tires


----------



## speedy.kirby (Nov 18, 2008)

hi guys,

my r32 ran a [email protected] it has full trim,on road tyres and also above stock weight (with me in) lol

regards steve


----------



## 95GTR600 (Jun 24, 2008)

1. Paul Diemar R32 [email protected] (1571Kg) 2009
2. Jeff Ludgate R34 [email protected] (1740kg) 2009
3. Ron Kiddel R32 [email protected]
4. Tweenie Rob R32 [email protected]
5. Andy Barnes R34 [email protected]
6. Kurt Wilson R32 [email protected]
7. Rocket Ronnie R33 [email protected]
8. Mark Biggers R32 [email protected]
9. Dave Greenhalgh R33 [email protected] (1660Kg)
10. Gary Pasingham R33 10.226 @130.39
11. Dusty Womack R35 [email protected] 132mph
12. Yoda R32 [email protected]
13. Lucho Campusano R33 [email protected] 2009
14. Mike Lipani AMS R35 [email protected]
15. Hugh Keir Skyline R34 [email protected]
16. Einar Sigurðsson R32 [email protected]
17. Justin Hallock R32 [email protected]
18. Steve Kirby R32 [email protected]
19. Robbie Ward R33 (UK001) [email protected]
20. Robbie Ward/Hytech R32 (grey) [email protected]
21. Robbie Ward R33 (JE Special) [email protected]
22. Ryan Nudd R33 [email protected]


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

out if interest, but i know your all talking about full trim skylines, but what about a stripped skyline that actually weighs more than a stock one? 

Johnny Mckeons one may looked stripped, but apart from no carpets and seats he still runs elec windows, and all stock body panels AND ballast that makes his car heavier than a stock 32, yet he's in the low 9s aint he?:nervous::flame:


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

For your interest the stock weights are as follows; (No driver)

R32 GTR 1500kg

R33 GTR 1530kg and V Spec 1540kg

R34 GTR 1540kg and V Spec 1550kg


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Ludders said:


> For your interest the stock weights are as follows; (No driver)
> 
> R33 GTR V Spec 1540kg
> 
> R34 GTR V Spec 1550kg


Not for a UK car though, they're about 40Kg heavier.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

matt j said:


> Not for a UK car though, they're about 40Kg heavier.


Good point Matt. Is there a spec sheet anywhere for the UK models so we can get the correct weights??

Jeff

.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Ludders said:


> Good point Matt. Is there a spec sheet anywhere for the UK models so we can get the correct weights??
> 
> Jeff
> 
> .


I'll dig out the brochures...

Was more than I thought Jeff;

R33 UK V-Spec kerb Weight 1601kg

R34 UK V-Spec Kerb Weight 1666kg


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

matt j said:


> I'll dig out the brochures...
> 
> Was more than I thought Jeff;
> 
> ...


Serious increase over the imports eh!! I am quite surprised.

.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Definitely Jeff but the leather interior alone is a huge weight increase over standard jap spec; I think that's what the majority of the R34 bulk over the R33 is looking at the spec. I might have to ditch the conolley leather to shed some pounds :nervous:


----------



## bayside gtr (Dec 24, 2005)

i want to nominate johnny mckeown r32 gtr running a pb of 9.40 at 148 mph at santa pod today with car weighing 1530 kg with back seat out and air con but car does weigh heavier than standard so up to u guys if u think it should be in top 10 i think so


----------



## bayside gtr (Dec 24, 2005)

also like to mention malcolm lowe running a 10.77 130mph at santa pod today car weighing 1650kg r33 gtr rk tuning full road trim air con cd player the lot lol


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Ludders said:


> For your interest the stock weights are as follows; (No driver)
> 
> R32 GTR 1500kg
> 
> ...


Jeff, I think you will find the R32 GTR is 1430Kg curb weight. Numbers are correct I think for 33 and 34. It's indicative why getting down to 1450Kg minimum with driver for HKS Street RWD/4WD Series is a fantasy for 33/34's. Maybe I should take the CD player out! :chuckle:

Well done to Johnny Mckeown running a 9.4 PB today at Pod. That's a really good time without NOS.

DaveG


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

bayside gtr said:


> I want to nominate johnny mckeown r32 gtr running a pb of 9.40 at 148 mph at santa pod today with car weighing 1530 kg with back seat out and air con but car does weigh heavier than standard so up to u guys if u think it should be in top 10 i think so


That is a fantastic result congratulations. I thought the weight given at Santa Pod for the car included the driver? If that is the case Jonny better not weigh more than 30kg LOL :chuckle:


.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

ATCO said:


> Jeff, I think you will find the R32 GTR is 1430Kg curb weight. Numbers are correct I think for 33 and 34. It's indicative why getting down to 1450Kg minimum with driver for HKS Street RWD/4WD Series is a fantasy for 33/34's. Maybe I should take the CD player out! :chuckle:
> 
> Well done to Johnny Mckeown running a 9.4 PB today at Pod. That's a really good time without NOS.
> 
> DaveG


Dave here is a spec sheet for a 32GTR http://www.gtr.org.uk/R32_spec.pdf

1500kg is correct.

Jeff


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

i was always under the impression that the early 32s were 1430kgs and the later 32s were 1480kgs??:nervous:

how come these issues never get completely sorted out??

kev


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

i also thought that the E in rb26dett represented 'electronic ignition' (or electronically controlled ignition [over distributor type ignition])

is this correct or has my whole world just come tumbling down?

kev


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

ALSO on the 32 which has attessa E-TS the rear wheels never 'turn opposite for a split second' that was only introduced to the 33 and 34 with attessa e-ts pro.

:chairshot

kev

rant over


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

Yep 1430kgs early, 1480 late, 1400 Nismo version, 1500 for the V-specs.

Never trust any Skyline document that says RB stands for "race-breed"


----------



## 95GTR600 (Jun 24, 2008)

bayside gtr said:


> i want to nominate johnny mckeown r32 gtr running a pb of 9.40 at 148 mph at santa pod today with car weighing 1530 kg with back seat out and air con but car does weigh heavier than standard so up to u guys if u think it should be in top 10 i think so


Do you have a video of the car today ?

If is : 
1. complete interior
2. stock weight or more
3. DOT tires

He is going to be in the first place of the list.


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Going from the times we've had R32 GTRs on weigh bridges, anything under 1500kg must be with fluids etc...


----------



## 95GTR600 (Jun 24, 2008)

bayside gtr said:


> also like to mention malcolm lowe running a 10.77 130mph at santa pod today car weighing 1650kg r33 gtr rk tuning full road trim air con cd player the lot lol


Do you have a video of the car today ?

If is :
1. complete interior
2. stock weight or more
3. DOT tires

It will be on the 19 place of the list.


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

lightspeed said:


> Yep 1430kgs early, 1480 late, 1400 Nismo version, 1500 for the V-specs.
> 
> Never trust any Skyline document that says RB stands for "race-breed"


lol good stuff :clap:


----------



## bayside gtr (Dec 24, 2005)

95GTR600 said:


> Do you have a video of the car today ?
> 
> If is :
> 1. complete interior
> ...


we have a official timing slip on ticket it has no back seat cause of roll cage and no air con car weighs 1530 santa pod can confirm and running on mickey thompson tyres dot car is running in street class at santa pod hks series all this can be confirmed:clap::clap::flame:


----------



## bayside gtr (Dec 24, 2005)

95GTR600 said:


> Do you have a video of the car today ?
> 
> If is :
> 1. complete interior
> ...


also with this car have a timing slip from santa pod to confirm and can show pics of complete car interior cd player air con uk version with toyo 888s


----------



## bayside gtr (Dec 24, 2005)

Ludders said:


> That is a fantastic result congratulations. I thought the weight given at Santa Pod for the car included the driver? If that is the case Jonny better not weigh more than 30kg LOL :chuckle:
> 
> 
> .


hi ya jeff the weight in the rules state 1451kg but cause of sequential we have 70kg to put on top which should be 1521 but we weigh 1530kg so johnny is the fastest street car to date minus rear seat and air con everything else is standard on car doors windows door cards dash fuel tank etc etc :bowdown1::bowdown1::flame::clap:


----------



## Red R Racing (Aug 22, 2009)

bayside gtr said:


> hi ya jeff the weight in the rules state 1451kg but cause of sequential we have 70kg to put on top which should be 1521 but we weigh 1530kg so johnny is the fastest street car to date minus rear seat and air con everything else is standard on car doors windows door cards dash fuel tank etc etc :bowdown1::bowdown1::flame::clap:


Well done guys...this gives me something to go after...I need to be 0.05 quicker to run sub 9.40 eh. Is Johnny using STD diff ratio's with the sequential box ?(id assume so). I need to start shifting my 5 speed without a clutch as im wasting time and MPH having to pull 4th with the line not too far away. What rubber is he using?

This is starting to become a good. Our plan is a genuine street driven 8 second GTR...who will be 1st to do it. It wont be easy but we have a fair but of power and set-up left in the car and have Mark Jacobsen of Godzilla Motorsport (owner of the 3rd fastest GTR on the planet) helping with the car.

Any vids of Johnny's/RK's run ?


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Johnny flatshifts a 6 speed sequential (which the box does not particularly like) and he gets the best out of his car and its Santa Pod. His tyres are Mickey T's, I suspect he would go even better on the Hoosier, I've tried both and they are very grippy, but the Hoosier seems to give the car a slightly smoother launch, possibly side walls are a bit more wrinkly - like me!

If you are running only 0.05 off a sub 9.4 and clutch shifting a 5 speed box (I presume at least a CR dog box and not _standard_ box!) then you are seriously quick and/or have a seriously light car.

The sequential is probably worth at least 0.5sec on the quarter and flatshifting 4 or 5 times a run saves a huge amount of time. We ran mine on the dyno and even with quick changes and clutch flick, the throttle lift dumps the boost and you can see a hole on the graph of at least 0.1sec before it comes back on again. We found the sequential refuses to shift unless you unload the transmission, so you need the ignition cut from the flatshifter. OR, the other thing I've tried (once!) was to keep your foot to the floor, flick the clutch just before rev limiter and change gear and try and be quicker than the time it takes to hit the limiter. My mechanical sympathy makes me shudder just thinking about doing it, but by God the effect on the car was a revelation, it was like an afterburner! 

Sequential and flatshifting is the way to go to fast times even if it brings high risk of breakdowns, launch control and 4WD (pre-load on 32) working correctly, then chuck in a reasonable shot of NOS. That's precisely the package Jeff has, which enables him to be 250Kg heavier than Johnny and run the same sort of time. For clarity, 100Kg may be considered to be equivalent to about 100BHP or 0.1sec on the quarter.

Good luck with your sub 9.4!

DaveG


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Your points about flat shifting are on the right track but the gains are not as much as you might think.

If the combined time of 3 flat shift gear changes is say 0.5 faster than 3 normal clutch shifts your not going to ET 0.5 quicker, it just means that for that 0.5 seconds more of the run your not *accellerating* but your still making your way down the track, your mph stays almost constant during that clutched gear change time.

On the run I did in Ludders car here in NZ there was over 3 seconds of "off throttle time" (off throttle gear changes and coasting for the last 100 meters) and yet it still did 9.7 @ 137mph, there's no way its a 6 second car if the power was on all the way right?

As we have seen on a pretty good run in the UK with a normal clutched gear changes and power all the way it did 9.4 @ 155mph, and I'm sure with the flat shifting it isn't going to drop another 0.5 seconds.

There's alot more to it and every car will behaive differently but just because you can get all your gear changes done 0.5 seconds quicker, don't mean your ET is going to be 0.5 faster.

If Jeff runs an 8 @ 160mph+ while flat shifting with the same tune he had on the 9.46 @ 155mph manual clutch changing run, I'll eat my hat.

I'm hoping with the small changes we have made, flat shifting and a good drive from Jeff, we'll see 9.25-9.35 and if he cracks 160mph I'll be over the moon.

Rob


----------



## 95GTR600 (Jun 24, 2008)

bayside gtr said:


> hi ya jeff the weight in the rules state 1451kg but cause of sequential we have 70kg to put on top which should be 1521 but we weigh 1530kg so johnny is the fastest street car to date minus rear seat and air con everything else is standard on car doors windows door cards dash fuel tank etc etc :bowdown1::bowdown1::flame::clap:


Please video or detail pics.... We all want to confirm that is only the rear seat is missing.
Does the car still include all carpets, seats, head lining, dash, door panels, headlamps,parcel shelf, lights control, mirrors, etc.
I remember a few pages before some cars that people try to say they enter into some STREET CLASS but they did have one missing headlamp, no carpets, only one front seat, muffler that goes out in the middle of the car, no turn lights... that are RACE CARS with stock chassis.


----------



## 95GTR600 (Jun 24, 2008)

1. Paul Diemar R32 [email protected] (1571Kg) 2009
2. Jeff Ludgate R34 [email protected] (1740kg) 2009
3. Ron Kiddel R32 [email protected]
4. Tweenie Rob R32 [email protected]
5. Andy Barnes R34 [email protected]
6. Kurt Wilson R32 [email protected]
7. Rocket Ronnie R33 [email protected]
8. Mark Biggers R32 [email protected]
9. Dave Greenhalgh R33 [email protected] (1660Kg)
10. Gary Pasingham R33 10.226 @130.39
11. Dusty Womack R35 [email protected] 132mph
12. Yoda R32 [email protected]
13. Lucho Campusano R33 [email protected] 2009
14. Mike Lipani AMS R35 [email protected]
15. Hugh Keir Skyline R34 [email protected]
16. Einar Sigurðsson R32 [email protected]
17. Justin Hallock R32 [email protected]
18. Steve Kirby R32 [email protected]
19. Robbie Ward R33 (UK001) [email protected]
20. Malcolm Lowe R33 [email protected] (1650kg)
21. Robbie Ward/Hytech R32 (grey) [email protected]
22. Robbie Ward R33 (JE Special) [email protected]
23. Ryan Nudd R33 [email protected]

Waiting.. ... .. 
Johnny Mckeown R32 [email protected] (1530 kg)


----------



## ANDY H (Mar 17, 2005)

i ran a 10.68 @132mph on dot tyres with a full cage but no rear seats!


----------



## Red R Racing (Aug 22, 2009)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Your points about flat shifting are on the right track but the gains are not as much as you might think.
> 
> If the combined time of 3 flat shift gear changes is say 0.5 faster than 3 normal clutch shifts your not going to ET 0.5 quicker, it just means that for that 0.5 seconds more of the run your not *accellerating* but your still making your way down the track, your mph stays almost constant during that clutched gear change time.
> 
> ...


Mark went from 9.3 to 9.0 when he started flat shifting his car with the same gearbox (im running his old one) so yes 0.2-0.3 gain is possible. Rob dont forget the MPH you pick up in the deep end too. We have about 6 psi left in the tune to play with also. Just got to get back up to Brisbane and run it soon before it gets too hot and humid.


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Rob, you know I have tremendous respect for your opinion and I do apologise if my reduced information in my post implied something inappropriate.

Judging exactly how much 'time' is lost is very difficult. As you highlight, dipped clutch is not like applying the brake! Momentum does carry you forward with slight velocity loss and the faster you go the lower the lost time in the sense that your higher speed provides higher momentum. However "X" time off the power is "X" time, whichever way you look at it and you know full well being able to effectively keep the engine on full power all the way down the strip delivers.

Reds (sorry don't know your name) offers a useful insight that suggests even at (relatively) low 9 ET's a sizeable 'chunk' is achievable. O.3 down their is likely to be more at the 10 end of the bracket. Reality is a 0.3sec gain at that level is like manna from heaven.

It IS all so difficult to judge, because even flat shifting requires slick gearchanges, unless its a pushbutton process.

I'd also like to be clear that I have nothing against the technology at all. In fact I'm even coming round to the NOS concept, , but purely as a racing instrument, not road!

DaveG


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Red R Racing said:


> Mark went from 9.3 to 9.0 when he started flat shifting his car with the same gearbox (im running his old one) so yes 0.2-0.3 gain is possible. Rob dont forget the MPH you pick up in the deep end too.


Agreed, hence my thought that around 9.25-9.30 @ 160 was possible from Ludders non flat shifting 9.46 @ 155 and that I doughted he'd dip into the 8s with the same 9.46 tune but with flat shifting.

More power and flat shifting might do it.

All we have to do is find some way of keeping his box in one piece, the tank like weight and power/torque is really killing it now, he wants to keep it street drivable and he doesn't want to cut his shell in any way to get a liberty in there.

God knows what we'll end up doing.

Rob


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

ATCO said:


> Rob, you know I have tremendous respect for your opinion and I do apologise if my reduced information in my post implied something inappropriate. DaveG


Not at all, I just wanted to point out the gains might not be quite as good as you thought, well worth doing all the same as yes, 2-3 10ths at those times is HUGE.

Rob


----------



## ANDY H (Mar 17, 2005)

[/URL][/IMG]
im not sure if this is the right place to post a pic of my car (to prove its a street car)


----------



## 95GTR600 (Jun 24, 2008)

Andy H
Beautifull car !
Please put the rear seats on the car ( modified as others ) maybe ask Paul Diemar... he could do it and it's on the first place on the list up to now.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Has Paul put the seats back in and re-run the time to keep the top spot or is it allowed that they don't need to be in the car to be on the list anymore?

Rob


----------



## 95GTR600 (Jun 24, 2008)

Rob the last time done for Paul was with the rear seats on.
I received this PM on 23rd August 2009 ¨ _ive already cut the slots in the rear seat back to clear the cage for the meet this coming weekend just so there is no arguements with the time...should do at worst a very low 9.
yeah the crew will have a video camera so ill get it all on just to keep everyone happy._ ¨


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

95GTR600 said:


> Rob the last time done for Paul was with the rear seats on.
> I received this PM on 23rd August 2009 ¨ _ive already cut the slots in the rear seat back to clear the cage for the meet this coming weekend just so there is no arguements with the time...should do at worst a very low 9.
> yeah the crew will have a video camera so ill get it all on just to keep everyone happy._ ¨


Don't get me wrong but that doesn't say he has done it, it says he is going to put the back seat in and run again, has he actually run since then with the seats in and confirmed his time to you?

I know its not alot of weight etc, and it might seem silly, I just thought the whole point of this list was for cars with full interior only, if your not worried about it thats cool, it will then mean the whole list will need to be done again with lots of others added...

Rob


----------



## ryan_010 (Jul 3, 2005)

Does paul run any of the gear under the dash eg heater box, fans ect?


----------



## 95GTR600 (Jun 24, 2008)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Don't get me wrong but that doesn't say he has done it, it says he is going to put the back seat in and run again, has he actually run since then with the seats in and confirmed his time to you?
> 
> I know its not alot of weight etc, and it might seem silly, I just thought the whole point of this list was for cars with full interior only, if your not worried about it thats cool, it will then mean the whole list will need to be done again with lots of others added...
> 
> Rob


 _30th August 2009, 10:54 AM #156 (permalink)
mandhdrijfhout GTR Register Member

Paul Diemar R32 has done a PB of 9.45 @ 142.7 today at Willowbank in Australia._

I received the PM on 23rd August 2009.

The 9.45 was done after he put the rear seat... or we just need that Paul confirmed in here.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Check the first bit of post #161.

We'll need Paul to confirm for us what his best time is with full interior.


----------



## 95GTR600 (Jun 24, 2008)

.. ... ..


----------



## 95GTR600 (Jun 24, 2008)

Paul we are waiting your confirmation in here.. ..


----------



## 95GTR600 (Jun 24, 2008)

1. Jeff Ludgate R34 [email protected] (1740kg) 2009
2. Ron Kiddel R32 [email protected]
3. Paul Diemar R32 [email protected] (1574kg)
4. Tweenie Rob R32 [email protected]
5. Andy Barnes R34 [email protected]
6. Kurt Wilson R32 [email protected]
7. Rocket Ronnie R33 [email protected]
8. Mark Biggers R32 [email protected]
9. Dave Greenhalgh R33 [email protected] (1660Kg)
10. Gary Pasingham R33 10.226 @130.39
11. Dusty Womack R35 [email protected] 132mph
12. Yoda R32 [email protected]
13. Lucho Campusano R33 [email protected] 2009
14. Mike Lipani AMS R35 [email protected]
15. Hugh Keir Skyline R34 [email protected]
16. Einar Sigurðsson R32 [email protected]
17. Justin Hallock R32 [email protected]
18. Steve Kirby R32 [email protected]
19. Robbie Ward R33 (UK001) [email protected]
20. Malcolm Lowe R33 [email protected] (1650kg)
21. Robbie Ward/Hytech R32 (grey) [email protected]
22. Robbie Ward R33 (JE Special) [email protected]
23. Ryan Nudd R33 [email protected]

Johnny Mckeown R32 [email protected] (1530 kg) No Rear Seat
Paul Diemar R32 [email protected] (1574kg) No Rear Seat

Note: If Johnny and Paul want to be in top of the list most have complete interior video of their cars and same day track record.


----------



## 95GTR600 (Jun 24, 2008)

Rules are simple :

A. complete interior
B. stock weight or more 
C. DOT tires


----------



## t.j (Jun 16, 2002)

i think you forgot me red gt art car Dan Wrench 10.26 @ 139mph


----------



## 95GTR600 (Jun 24, 2008)

t.j said:


> i think you forgot me red gt art car Dan Wrench 10.26 @ 139mph


pm sent


----------



## Chinglish (Jul 19, 2009)

My full fat R34 which was previously owned by Lamb, made a 11.4 pass on balding Falken 451s, then switched on the AC and went home from Santa Pod


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

95GTR600 said:


> 1. Jeff Ludgate R34 [email protected] (1740kg) 2009
> 2. Ron Kiddel R32 [email protected]
> 3. Paul Diemar R32 [email protected] (1574kg)
> 4. Tweenie Rob R32 [email protected]
> ...


----------



## max1 (Feb 24, 2002)

finally found a photo in full street trim at japshow 07


----------



## max1 (Feb 24, 2002)

think i went faster but dont want to upset jeff lol


----------



## stuartstaples (Nov 14, 2004)

Judging by the photo you just nicked that victory then?


----------



## max1 (Feb 24, 2002)

was against johnny in the endless gtr


----------



## 95GTR600 (Jun 24, 2008)

1. Jeff Ludgate R34 [email protected] (1740kg) 2009
2. Ron Kiddel R32 [email protected]
3. Paul Diemar R32 [email protected] (1574kg)
4. Tweenie Rob R32 [email protected]
5. Andy Barnes R34 [email protected]
6. Kurt Wilson R32 [email protected]
7. Rocket Ronnie R33 [email protected]
8. Mark Biggers R32 [email protected]
9. Dave Greenhalgh R33 [email protected] (1660Kg)
10. Gary Pasingham R33 10.226 @130.39
11. Dusty Womack R35 [email protected] 132mph
12. Yoda R32 [email protected]
13. Lucho Campusano R33 [email protected] 2009
14. Mike Lipani AMS R35 [email protected]
15. Hugh Keir Skyline R34 [email protected]
16. Einar Sigurðsson R32 [email protected]
17. Justin Hallock R32 [email protected]
18. George Sayers R34 10.72 @128mph 18/10/2009 RIP Tweenierob
19. Steve Kirby R32 [email protected]
20. Robbie Ward R33 (UK001) [email protected]
21. Malcolm Lowe R33 [email protected] (1650kg)
22. Robbie Ward/Hytech R32 (grey) [email protected]
23. Robbie Ward R33 (JE Special) [email protected]
24. Ryan Nudd R33 [email protected]


----------



## 95GTR600 (Jun 24, 2008)

Red R Racing / Paul Diemar finally respond ¨ QUOTE (DiRTgarage @ 21 Oct 2009, 05:01 AM) 
As silly as the rule is im planning on re-fitting the rear seat soon. My friend who is a trimmer has carved the rear seat in 3 pieces and is fitting the insides of the cuts with velcro so its easy to fit as well as modifying the rear side trims to fit. Im doing this for more reasons than being top of this list...the main reason is ive had enough of people saying my car is only quick cause its stripped. Its quick cause its a bloody powerful well set-up car for its purpose...drag first, street second and a race weight of 1571kg including driver shows the car is still quite heavy. The reason the seat is out is to save a misunderstanding when or if i get pulled over by the police...the engineer sugested this was the way to go.

Ill go to the top of this list very soon...and by quite a margin. ¨


----------



## 95GTR600 (Jun 24, 2008)

a few hours ago manage to make 
[email protected] with 1.547 0-60f on a rainy night .... better times will came next weekend in a good event for GT class.


----------



## 95GTR600 (Jun 24, 2008)

1. Jeff Ludgate R34 [email protected] (1740kg) 2009
2. Ron Kiddel R32 [email protected]
3. Paul Diemar R32 [email protected] (1574kg)
4. Tweenie Rob R32 [email protected]
5. Andy Barnes R34 [email protected]
6. Kurt Wilson R32 [email protected]
7. Rocket Ronnie R33 [email protected]
8. Mark Biggers R32 [email protected]
9. Lucho Campusano R33 [email protected]
10. Dave Greenhalgh R33 [email protected] (1660Kg)
11. Gary Pasingham R33 10.226 @130.39
12. Dusty Womack R35 [email protected] 132mph
13. Yoda R32 [email protected]
14. Mike Lipani AMS R35 [email protected]
15. Hugh Keir Skyline R34 [email protected]
16. Einar Sigurðsson R32 [email protected]
17. Justin Hallock R32 [email protected]
18. George Sayers R34 10.72 @128mph 18/10/2009 RIP Tweenierob
19. Steve Kirby R32 [email protected]
20. Robbie Ward R33 (UK001) [email protected]
21. Malcolm Lowe R33 [email protected] (1650kg)
22. Robbie Ward/Hytech R32 (grey) [email protected]
23. Robbie Ward R33 (JE Special) [email protected]
24. Ryan Nudd R33 [email protected]


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

95GTR600 said:


> a few hours ago manage to make
> [email protected] with 1.547 0-60f on a rainy night .... better times will came next weekend in a good event for GT class.


Congratulations. Slowly clawing your way up the list!:thumbsup:


.


----------



## 95GTR600 (Jun 24, 2008)

1. Jeff Ludgate R34 [email protected] (1740kg)
2. Ron Kiddel R32 [email protected]
3. Paul Diemar R32 [email protected] (1574kg)
4. Tweenie Rob R32 [email protected]
5. Andy Barnes R34 [email protected]
6. Kurt Wilson R32 [email protected]
7. Rocket Ronnie R33 [email protected]
8. Mark Biggers R32 [email protected]
9. Paul Mouhayet R32 [email protected] (1601Kg)
10. Lucho Campusano R33 [email protected]
11. Dave Greenhalgh R33 [email protected] (1660Kg)
12. Gary Pasingham R33 10.226 @130.39
12. Dusty Womack R35 [email protected] 132mph
14. Yoda R32 [email protected]
15. Mike Lipani AMS R35 [email protected]
16. Hugh Keir Skyline R34 [email protected]
17. Einar Sigurðsson R32 [email protected]
18. Justin Hallock R32 [email protected]ph
19. George Sayers R34 10.72 @128mph 18/10/2009 RIP Tweenierob
20. Steve Kirby R32 [email protected]
21. Robbie Ward R33 (UK001) [email protected]
22. Malcolm Lowe R33 [email protected] (1650kg)
23. Robbie Ward/Hytech R32 (grey) [email protected]
24. Robbie Ward R33 (JE Special) [email protected]
25. Ryan Nudd R33 [email protected]


----------



## 95GTR600 (Jun 24, 2008)

I could not make any better than [email protected] with 1.46 on 0-60


----------



## Marko R1 (Apr 18, 2008)

95GTR600 said:


> I could not make any better than [email protected] with 1.46 on 0-60


nice pic, what turbo setup u running & how much does it make on the dyno?


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

what sort of power and weight (and tyres) are these guys running

21. Robbie Ward R33 (UK001) [email protected]
22. Malcolm Lowe R33 [email protected] (1650kg)
23. Robbie Ward/Hytech R32 (grey) [email protected]
24. Robbie Ward R33 (JE Special) [email protected]
25. Ryan Nudd R33 [email protected]

Same'ish TV as ours, and just a bit lower ET (11.0). My 60ft was 1.68 on an unprepped air strip.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Around 700hp, 1600-1650kg and DOT tyres for the 3 in my name although the Hitech one did make more than 700hp it was on real crap DOT tyres.

Rob


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

sounds about right then... 200hp less 300kg less


----------



## 95GTR600 (Jun 24, 2008)

Marko R1 said:


> nice pic, what turbo setup u running & how much does it make on the dyno?


Single turbo PTB-RB26-FTU 816rwhp dynojet.


----------



## ryan_010 (Jul 3, 2005)

Adam Kindness said:


> what sort of power and weight (and tyres) are these guys running
> 
> 21. Robbie Ward R33 (UK001) [email protected]
> 22. Malcolm Lowe R33 [email protected] (1650kg)
> ...


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

ryan_010 said:


> Could someone take a stab in the dark on my ET with a 1.5 60 if i ran 10.99 with a 1.99?


Should be into the 9s if you can get into mid to low 1.5s on the 60ft, although your mph still seems very slow, its about right for a high 10, something not quite right there, should be 140+ I would have thought.

Robbie.


----------



## ryan_010 (Jul 3, 2005)

How does 107mph in the 1/8 sound ROB?. Not sure what my shift points were this was my 1st full pass. With the helmet and no shift light its hard to get a grip on whats happening.

Upgrades done recently: Shift light, Standard suspension, worn bushes fixed and MT drag radials.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

107 at the 8th is about right for a mid 10 to high 10, does it seem down on top end power for some reason??

We usually run around 120-125mph at 1/2 track (155-156mph full track) in the full street GTR with stock suspension and DOT tyres on a 9 sec pass.

Rob


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Red R Racing said:


> Ill go to the top of this list very soon...and by quite a margin.


Any news on this?


----------



## 95GTR600 (Jun 24, 2008)

still waiting


----------



## 95GTR600 (Jun 24, 2008)

1. Jeff Ludgate R34 [email protected] (1740kg)
2. Ron Kiddel R32 [email protected]
3. Paul Diemar R32 [email protected] (1574kg)
4. Tweenie Rob R32 [email protected]
5. Andy Barnes R34 [email protected]
6. Kurt Wilson R32 [email protected]
7. Rocket Ronnie R33 [email protected]
8. Lucho Campusano R33 [email protected]
9. Mark Biggers R32 [email protected]
10. Paul Mouhayet R32 [email protected] (1601Kg)
11. Dave Greenhalgh R33 [email protected] (1660Kg)
12. Gary Pasingham R33 10.226 @130.39
12. Dusty Womack R35 [email protected] 132mph
14. Yoda R32 [email protected]
15. Mike Lipani AMS R35 [email protected]
16. Hugh Keir Skyline R34 [email protected]
17. Einar Sigurðsson R32 [email protected]
18. Justin Hallock R32 [email protected]
19. George Sayers R34 10.72 @128mph 18/10/2009 RIP Tweenierob
20. Steve Kirby R32 [email protected]
21. Robbie Ward R33 (UK001) [email protected]
22. Malcolm Lowe R33 [email protected]mph (1650kg)
23. Robbie Ward/Hytech R32 (grey) [email protected]
24. Robbie Ward R33 (JE Special) [email protected]
25. Ryan Nudd R33 [email protected]


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Congratulations Lucho.:clap:

Keep up the good work.:thumbsup:



.


----------



## Cool_ManX (Dec 10, 2009)

Nice!! Dominican Republic Power! :clap::squintdan


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Can i go on this list now? DO you win anything for home built full weight? :chuckle:



10.91 @129.7 mph


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

I can confirm that Jamies car is full weight and am adding him to the list accordingly. Not too bad for a 'home build' :thumbsup:


1. Jeff Ludgate R34 [email protected] (1740kg)
2. Ron Kiddel R32 [email protected]
3. Paul Diemar R32 [email protected] (1574kg)
4. Tweenie Rob R32 [email protected]
5. Andy Barnes R34 [email protected]
6. Kurt Wilson R32 [email protected]
7. Rocket Ronnie R33 [email protected]
8. Lucho Campusano R33 [email protected]
9. Mark Biggers R32 [email protected]
10. Paul Mouhayet R32 [email protected] (1601Kg)
11. Dave Greenhalgh R33 [email protected] (1660Kg)
12. Gary Pasingham R33 10.226 @130.39
12. Dusty Womack R35 [email protected] 132mph
14. Yoda R32 [email protected]
15. Mike Lipani AMS R35 [email protected]
16. Hugh Keir Skyline R34 [email protected]
17. Einar Sigurðsson R32 [email protected]
18. Justin Hallock R32 [email protected]
19. George Sayers R34 10.72 @128mph 18/10/2009 RIP Tweenierob
20. Steve Kirby R32 [email protected]
21. Robbie Ward R33 (UK001) [email protected]
22. Malcolm Lowe R33 [email protected] (1650kg)
23. Robbie Ward/Hytech R32 (grey) [email protected]
24. Jamie Madden R32 10.91 @129.7 mph
25. Robbie Ward R33 (JE Special) [email protected]
26. Ryan Nudd R33 [email protected]


.


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

RESULT


----------



## 95GTR600 (Jun 24, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SupraT71 (Dec 13, 2007)

do you guys have a list of best times using Stock twin turbos and maybe stock twins + nitrous ? or maybe just know what is the best anyone has done with the stock twin turbos ?


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

I've just had a ph call from a nice Aussie chap saying that the top spot has been well and truely claimed by a R32 in full street trim with full interior etc, no dought he'll be along soon with more details, maybe even a video with any luck,

Rob


----------



## NXTIME (Oct 21, 2005)

He needs new number plates too


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

NXTIME said:


> He needs new number plates too


That he does :thumbsup: RIPS 8s? lol. :smokin:

How did the silver 32 end up going?

Robbie.


----------



## NXTIME (Oct 21, 2005)

Still sorting a few things out, but both cars will be back out for Compak Attak event on the 28th.


----------



## superjet760 (Oct 31, 2007)

*8.9 159mph*

Thanx Rob

The car was very impressive today,this is only the second time out ever in this car and yes it is a geniune streeter with full trim and on drag radials.

It ran a 8.9 159 second pass then went 9.3 148 and third pass was a 8.9 158mph 

Id like to thank R.I.P.S for their bullet proof bottom end , CV performance for all their help and BMS transmissions for the bullet proof auto!

Thats right gtr full trim 4wd auto and full weight 1558kg


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Excellent, I'll be racing Fri, Sat Sun next weekend too, keep me up to date with progress!

Rob


----------



## NXTIME (Oct 21, 2005)

Here is a video from my phone of one of the passes:

RH9GTR - [email protected] run


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Man thats a loose converter, you'd never know it was a 4 speed, lol, nice job.


----------



## SupraT71 (Dec 13, 2007)

SupraT71 said:


> do you guys have a list of best times using Stock twin turbos and maybe stock twins + nitrous ? or maybe just know what is the best anyone has done with the stock twin turbos ?


anyone ?


----------



## 95GTR600 (Jun 24, 2008)

1. Paul Mouhayet R32 [email protected] (1601Kg)
2. Jeff Ludgate R34 [email protected] (1740kg)
3. Ron Kiddel R32 [email protected]
4. Paul Diemar R32 [email protected] (1574kg)
5. Tweenie Rob R32 [email protected]
6. Andy Barnes R34 [email protected]
7. Kurt Wilson R32 [email protected]
8. Rocket Ronnie R33 [email protected]
9. Lucho Campusano R33 [email protected]
10. Mark Biggers R32 [email protected]
11. Dave Greenhalgh R33 [email protected] (1660Kg)
12. Gary Pasingham R33 10.226 @130.39
12. Dusty Womack R35 [email protected] 132mph
14. Yoda R32 [email protected]
15. Mike Lipani AMS R35 [email protected]
16. Hugh Keir Skyline R34 [email protected]
17. Einar Sigurðsson R32 [email protected]
18. Justin Hallock R32 [email protected]
19. George Sayers R34 10.72 @128mph 18/10/2009 RIP Tweenierob
20. Steve Kirby R32 [email protected]
21. Robbie Ward R33 (UK001) [email protected]
22. Malcolm Lowe R33 [email protected] (1650kg)
23. Robbie Ward/Hytech R32 (grey) [email protected]
24. Robbie Ward R33 (JE Special) [email protected]
25. Ryan Nudd R33 [email protected]


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Hey you knocked me off . :chuckle:


----------



## NXTIME (Oct 21, 2005)

Paul Diemer has run a [email protected] in his R32 GTR

High Performance Imports Drag Records

and Rob Marjan's CRD [JUN] R32 GTR ran a [email protected] (1690kg)

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/134141-crds-jun-street-gtr-9-282-155-49-a.html


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

95GTR600 said:


> 1. Paul Mouhayet R32 [email protected] (1601Kg)
> 2. Jeff Ludgate R34 [email protected] (1740kg)
> 3. Ron Kiddel R32 [email protected]
> 4. Paul Diemar R32 [email protected] (1574kg)
> ...


What about Tim Webster in his millenium Jade R34GTR Nur 9.95 @ 150 recorded at ten of the best 2006 if I remember correctly.

http://www.youtube.com/v/66cQfnxg1Y0


----------



## Marko R1 (Apr 18, 2008)

NXTIME said:


> Rob Marjan's CRD [JUN] R32 GTR ran a [email protected] (1690kg)
> 
> http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/134141-crds-jun-street-gtr-9-282-155-49-a.html


There is another car which also needs a new rego plate, should now read NITTO as there is nothing JUN about it with its new killer engine


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Isn't the rocker cover painted JUN lemon?


----------



## Marko R1 (Apr 18, 2008)

Lith said:


> Isn't the rocker cover painted JUN lemon?


i think it still is - i never liked that colour scheme (reminded me of those lemon sherbert lollies back in the 80's), now im waaay off topic sorry guys


----------



## NXTIME (Oct 21, 2005)

[email protected] Lith - there you go, Still got some JUN in it.

And NITTO is 'based' on the JUN gear


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

sorry guys - I'm so chuffed with my first ten I've got to add it to the list  so in at number 20 this week weighing 1750kilos all up and still with luverly air con to keep me cool in the fire up lane it's Malcolm Thomas (Blue34) 

1. Paul Mouhayet R32 [email protected] (1601Kg)
2. Jeff Ludgate R34 [email protected] (1740kg)
3. Ron Kiddel R32 [email protected]
4. Paul Diemar R32 [email protected] (1574kg)
5. Tweenie Rob R32 [email protected]
6. Andy Barnes R34 [email protected]
7. Kurt Wilson R32 [email protected]
8. Rocket Ronnie R33 [email protected]
9. Lucho Campusano R33 [email protected]
10. Mark Biggers R32 [email protected]
11. Dave Greenhalgh R33 [email protected] (1660Kg)
12. Gary Pasingham R33 10.226 @130.39
12. Dusty Womack R35 [email protected] 132mph
14. Yoda R32 [email protected]
15. Mike Lipani AMS R35 [email protected]
16. Hugh Keir Skyline R34 [email protected]
17. Einar Sigurðsson R32 [email protected]
18. Justin Hallock R32 [email protected]
19. George Sayers R34 10.72 @128mph 18/10/2009
20. Malcolm Thomas R34GTR [email protected] 4/07/10
21. Steve Kirby R32 [email protected]
22. Robbie Ward R33 (UK001) [email protected]
23. Malcolm Lowe R33 [email protected] (1650kg)
24. Robbie Ward/Hytech R32 (grey) [email protected]
25. Robbie Ward R33 (JE Special) [email protected]
26. Ryan Nudd R33 [email protected]


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Well done Malcolm and I can confirm that the car was full weight with all seats, cards and panels in place.


.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

If you ever want to see what it can do at over 1800kg, I'll drive, lol.

Well done mate:thumbsup:


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Hey I have been knocked off the list again 

10.91 @ 128 mph


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

sorry guys - I'm so chuffed with my first ten I've got to add it to the list  so in at number 20 this week weighing 1750kilos all up and still with luverly air con to keep me cool in the fire up lane it's Malcolm Thomas (Blue34) 

1. Paul Mouhayet R32 [email protected] (1601Kg)
2. Jeff Ludgate R34 [email protected] (1740kg)
3. Ron Kiddel R32 [email protected]
4. Paul Diemar R32 [email protected] (1574kg)
5. Tweenie Rob R32 [email protected]
6. Andy Barnes R34 [email protected]
7. Kurt Wilson R32 [email protected]
8. Rocket Ronnie R33 [email protected]
9. Lucho Campusano R33 [email protected]
10. Mark Biggers R32 [email protected]
11. Dave Greenhalgh R33 [email protected] (1660Kg)
12. Gary Pasingham R33 10.226 @130.39
12. Dusty Womack R35 [email protected] 132mph
14. Yoda R32 10.3[email protected]
15. Mike Lipani AMS R35 [email protected]
16. Hugh Keir Skyline R34 [email protected]
17. Einar Sigurðsson R32 [email protected]
18. Justin Hallock R32 [email protected]
19. George Sayers R34 10.72 @128mph 18/10/2009
20. Malcolm Thomas R34GTR [email protected] 4/07/10
21. Steve Kirby R32 [email protected]
22. Robbie Ward R33 (UK001) [email protected]
23. Malcolm Lowe R33 [email protected] (1650kg)
24. Robbie Ward/Hytech R32 (grey) [email protected]
25. Jamie Madden R32 10.91 @ 128mph
26. Robbie Ward R33 (JE Special) [email protected]
27. Ryan Nudd R33 [email protected]


.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Madden said:


> Hey I have been knocked off the list again
> 
> 10.91 @ 128 mph


SORTED


.


----------



## bayside gtr (Dec 24, 2005)

i run 10.79 @126mph at santa pod japshow


----------



## ryan_010 (Jul 3, 2005)

Still having problems launching ran a PB though:

Ryan Nudd 33 10.81 131mph 1660KG


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Shame this is just a GTR list:
YouTube - ALLOUT R33 SKYLINE [email protected]

Apparently driven daily... has an RD28 block, and is apparently pretty much a full weight car.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

"apparently" daily driven with a RB28 and IRS I was told by someone 

Check this vid:YouTube - ENVY DYNO R33 DRAG CAR.avi

Looks too trall to be a RD28 (I thought they were the same height as a 26??) maybe a RB30? with a 26 head, GT47, auto and 9 inch 4 link to me, he's after a rather rare but probably easily obtainable record too by the looks.

Rob


----------



## superjet760 (Oct 31, 2007)

Its a 30/26 rob and runs slicks and is NOT a daily


----------



## NXTIME (Oct 21, 2005)

It's not IRS (9" solid) and it uses an RD28 block (probably with an RB30 crank).


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

*New additions*

Now we have a R35 GTR to add to the list I thought I would highlight the quickest cars by version.

The quickest GTR on the list is Paul Mouhayet's R32 wich has had an automatic transmission fitted.

The quickest manual cars are as follows;

Brian Lane R35GTR
Jeff Ludgate R34GTR
Rocket Ronnie R33GTR
Ron Kiddel R32GTR

*1. Paul Mouhayet R32 [email protected] (1601Kg) (Auto box conversion)
2. Jeff Ludgate R34 [email protected] (1740kg)
3. Ron Kiddel R32 [email protected]*
4. Paul Diemar R32 [email protected] (1574kg)
5. Tweenie Rob R32 [email protected]
6. Andy Barnes R34 [email protected]
7. Kurt Wilson R32 [email protected]
*8. Rocket Ronnie R33 [email protected]6mph
9. Bruce Lane R35 GTR [email protected]*
10. Lucho Campusano R33 [email protected]
11. Mark Biggers R32 [email protected]
12. Dave Greenhalgh R33 [email protected] (1660Kg)
13. Gary Pasingham R33 10.226 @130.39
14. Dusty Womack R35 [email protected] 132mph
15. Yoda R32 [email protected]
16. Mike Lipani AMS R35 [email protected]
17. Hugh Keir Skyline R34 [email protected]
18. Einar Sigurðsson R32 [email protected]
19. Justin Hallock R32 [email protected]
20. George Sayers R34 10.72 @128mph 18/10/2009
21. Malcolm Thomas R34GTR [email protected] 4/07/10
22. Steve Kirby R32 [email protected]
23. Robbie Ward R33 (UK001) [email protected]
24. Malcolm Lowe R33 [email protected] (1650kg)
25. Steven Kiddel R33 10.79 @126mph 
26, Ryan Nudd R33 [email protected] (1660KG) 
27. Robbie Ward/Hytech R32 (grey) [email protected]
28. Jamie Madden R32 10.91 @ 128mph
29. Robbie Ward R33 (JE Special) [email protected]
30. Ryan Nudd R33 [email protected]



.


----------



## superjet760 (Oct 31, 2007)

Maybe some of you guys need to come to the dark side and get an auto


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

superjet760 said:


> Maybe some of you guys need to come to the dark side and get an auto


Our rules don't allow trans brakes on Street cars so we have a problem with that.


.


----------



## superjet760 (Oct 31, 2007)

Ludders said:


> Our rules don't allow trans brakes on Street cars so we have a problem with that.
> 
> 
> .


Goverment rules?????


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Is the AMS R35 GTR that recently did 9.3 street trim? I had it in my head it was...


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Ludders said:


> Our rules don't allow trans brakes on Street cars so we have a problem with that.


Ways around it if the only thing your not allowed is a transbrake.


----------



## superjet760 (Oct 31, 2007)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Ways around it if the only thing your not allowed is a transbrake.


Yeah like hide the transbrake button


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

superjet760 said:


> Yeah like hide the transbrake button


Lol, not "quite" what I had in mind. Is that an "underarm" Aussie type of thing to do is it? :clap:


----------



## NXTIME (Oct 21, 2005)

***ahem***




NXTIME said:


> Paul Diemer has run a [email protected] in his R32 GTR
> 
> High Performance Imports Street Challenge
> 
> ...


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Both are very quick but not quite the fastest manual or auto full street trim GTR as it says in the thread.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

superjet760 said:


> Goverment rules?????


No just the racing body.

Our Street rules say we must manually change the gears during the race and be able to go back down through the box gear by gear unless the car has an auto box straight from the factory but then it must be the factory box with no trans brake.

In other words no drag boxes.

We do of course have cars fitted with trans brakes but they are not classed as Street cars. They have to drive in the Factory Modified class or pro class.

.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Ludders said:


> Our Street rules say we must manually change the gears during the race


No problem.




Ludders said:


> and be able to go back down through the box gear by gear


No problem.



Ludders said:


> unless the car has an auto box straight from the factory but then it must be the factory box with no trans brake.


No problem with the right model skyline so it would be do-able if someone wanted to bad enough.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

One more point if it is an auto box (no clutch pedal) we get a 70kg penalty unless the car came with the box from the factory..


.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Sorry it did not need to be born with an auto box it just has to be the same manufacturer


.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

SP/R 2.3 Transmission, Automatic:
All cars using an automatic transmission running quicker than 10.99, or faster than 217 km (135 mph) must be equipped with a transmission shield meeting S/FI Spec 4.1, a flex plate shield labelled as meeting SFI Spec 30.1, and a flex plate labelled as meeting SFI Spec 29.1. Non-original transmission from same manufacturer (corporate crossbreeding assessed penalty) permitted without weight penalty. Non-original, OEM transmission permitted but will be assessed a 70 kg (150-pound) penalty, Weight penalty may be changed in the future. Transmission brake prohibited.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

easy as then, those rules are easy to work with in a GTR


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> easy as then, those rules are easy to work with in a GTR


pm sent

.


----------



## NXTIME (Oct 21, 2005)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Both are very quick but not quite the fastest manual or auto full street trim GTR as it says in the thread.


 Rob, which thread??? :flame: 

I am merely pointing out the fact that Paul Diemar's best time (9.45) is not in the list (9.57); and [JUN]'s time is also not listed at all.

Ludders??


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

NXTIME said:


> Rob, which thread??? :flame:
> 
> I am merely pointing out the fact that Paul Diemar's best time (9.45) is not in the list (9.57); and [JUN]'s time is also not listed at all.
> 
> Ludders??


TBH I know nothing about these cars so who is going to provide the proof or vouch for the validity of them being full weight/trim road legal cars and the times etc. Are they manual or auto? Give me some information please.


.


----------



## NXTIME (Oct 21, 2005)

Paul's car is already on your list and he is a member of the forum (Red R Racing).

The info on the [JUN] R32 GTR is in the linko I posted earlier, but here is a video feature on it:

YouTube - "DREAMCRUSHER" JUN 9 second R32 GTR

And here's the 9.28 pass:

YouTube - JUN R32 GTR 9.2.mp4

I filmed its one and only run when it ran the 9.28 at Sydney Dragway were it weighed 1690kg with driver (100-110kg) and was in full street trim as driven on the roads here .


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Name of Jun driver please.

Terminal speed of Pauls run please and confirmation that it is a manual.


.


----------



## NXTIME (Oct 21, 2005)

Yes, Paul D's car is manual (PPG dogbox). PB: [email protected]

Robert Marjan own's and drives the [JUN] R32 GTR


----------



## Red R Racing (Aug 22, 2009)

Ludders said:


> TBH I know nothing about these cars so who is going to provide the proof or vouch for the validity of them being full weight/trim road legal cars and the times etc. Are they manual or auto? Give me some information please.
> 
> 
> .


well ive just forgotten about your car now too.

Ludders, who's that? R34? Whats an R34?  hehe


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Red R Racing said:


> well ive just forgotten about your car now too.
> 
> Ludders, who's that? R34? Whats an R34?  hehe


Sorry mate I never put the name/forum name/car together doh!


.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

UPDATE

The quickest automatic GTRs on the list are;

Bruce Lane R35 GTR 
Paul Mouhayet R32 GTR

The quickest manual cars are;

Jeff Ludgate R34GTR
Rocket Ronnie R33GTR
Robert Marjan R32GTR


*1. Paul Mouhayet R32 [email protected] (1601Kg) (Auto box conversion)
2. Robert Marjan R32 [email protected]*
3. Paul Diemar R32 [email protected] (1574kg)
*4. Jeff Ludgate R34 [email protected] (1740kg)*
5. Ron Kiddel R32 [email protected]
6. Tweenie Rob R32 [email protected]
7. Andy Barnes R34 [email protected]
8. Kurt Wilson R32 [email protected]
*9. Rocket Ronnie R33 [email protected]*
*10. Bruce Lane R35 GTR [email protected]*
11. Lucho Campusano R33 [email protected]
12. Mark Biggers R32 [email protected]
13. Dave Greenhalgh R33 [email protected] (1660Kg)
14. Gary Pasingham R33 10.226 @130.39
15. Dusty Womack R35 [email protected] 132mph
16. Yoda R32 [email protected]
17. Mike Lipani AMS R35 [email protected]
18. Hugh Keir Skyline R34 [email protected]
19. Einar Sigurðsson R32 [email protected]
20. Justin Hallock R32 [email protected]
21. George Sayers R34 10.72 @128mph 18/10/2009
22. Malcolm Thomas R34GTR [email protected] 4/07/10
23. Steve Kirby R32 [email protected]
24. Robbie Ward R33 (UK001) [email protected]
25. Malcolm Lowe R33 [email protected] (1650kg)
26. Steven Kiddel R33 10.79 @126mph 
27, Ryan Nudd R33 [email protected] (1660KG) 
28. Robbie Ward/Hytech R32 (grey) [email protected]
29. Jamie Madden R32 10.91 @ 128mph
30. Robbie Ward R33 (JE Special) [email protected]




.


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

what about tims old 9.95 at 150 nur spec r34 full trim


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Jeff, you may have forgotten about Gary Passingham's run at Santa Pod on 18 April 2008. After all, you only videod the run......

9.639secs @ 142.76MPH. I think it weighed 1550Kg.

DaveG


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

ATCO said:


> Jeff, you may have forgotten about Gary Passingham's run at Santa Pod on 18 April 2008. After all, you only videod the run......
> 
> 9.639secs @ 142.76MPH. I think it weighed 1550Kg.
> 
> DaveG


No I did not, Gary's car was not in full street trim at that time.


.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Jm-Imports said:


> what about tims old 9.95 at 150 nur spec r34 full trim


Agreed, when I have some time to write it out again.:flame:

.


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Ludders said:


> No I did not, Gary's car was not in full street trim at that time.
> .


Sorry, Jeff, forgotten by then he had taken the rear seats out, door cards, heater matrix, :blahblah:

Indicates the lengths required to get the weight down to anything like sensible.

DaveG


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

UPDATE

The quickest automatic GTRs on the list are;

Bruce Lane - SVM R35 GTR 
Paul Mouhayet R32 GTR

The quickest manual cars are;

Jeff Ludgate R34GTR
Rocket Ronnie R33GTR
Robert Marjan R32GTR


*1. Paul Mouhayet R32 [email protected] (1601Kg) (Auto box conversion)
2. Robert Marjan R32 [email protected]*
3. Paul Diemar R32 [email protected] (1574kg)
*4. Jeff Ludgate R34 [email protected] (1740kg)*
5. Ron Kiddel R32 [email protected]
6. Tweenie Rob R32 [email protected]
7. Andy Barnes R34 [email protected]
8. Kurt Wilson R32 [email protected]
*9. Rocket Ronnie R33 [email protected]*
*10. Bruce Lane - SVM R35 GTR [email protected]*
11. Lucho Campusano R33 [email protected]
12. Mark Biggers R32 [email protected]
13. Tim Webster R34 Nur [email protected]
14. Dave Greenhalgh R33 [email protected] (1660Kg)
15. Gary Pasingham R33 10.226 @130.39
16. Dusty Womack R35 [email protected] 132mph
17. Yoda R32 [email protected]
18. Mike Lipani AMS R35 [email protected]
19. Hugh Keir Skyline R34 [email protected]
20. Einar Sigurðsson R32 [email protected]
21. Justin Hallock R32 [email protected]
22. George Sayers R34 10.72 @128mph 18/10/2009
23. Malcolm Thomas R34GTR [email protected] 4/07/10
24. Steve Kirby R32 [email protected]
25. Robbie Ward R33 (UK001) [email protected]
26. Malcolm Lowe R33 [email protected] (1650kg)
27. Steven Kiddel R33 10.79 @126mph 
28, Ryan Nudd R33 [email protected] (1660KG) 
29. Robbie Ward/Hytech R32 (grey) [email protected]
30. Jamie Madden R32 10.91 @ 128mph
31. Robbie Ward R33 (JE Special) [email protected]




.


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

So is there any reason this car isn't on that list?
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/143061-ams-video-gtr-world-record-1-4-mile-pass-9-3-seconds.html


----------



## SafT (May 20, 2004)

its not a skyline


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Lith said:


> So is there any reason this car isn't on that list?
> http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/143061-ams-video-gtr-world-record-1-4-mile-pass-9-3-seconds.html


Now let me think................

It was only posted yesterday.

I have not seen it before.

AMS have not asked anyone to add it.

Other than that I have no idea!




.


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Ludders said:


> It was only posted yesterday.
> 
> I have not seen it before.
> 
> AMS have not asked anyone to add it.


I mentioned it a few days ago in a less abrupt way but it was ignored:

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/123051-world-fastest-full-trim-skyline-gtr-list-22.html#post1356757

So decided to use a more proven to work way of asking - seemed effective  So yeah, seeing as it seems people weren't aware of it .... AMS did 9.3 @ 153mph in a full street trim GTR, I'm guessing given there is another R35 on the list its eligable too. Hell of an impressive time too, will be interesting to see what their next stage is like


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Lith there is nothing stopping you updating the list. I have been doing it as no-one else seemed to bother.

And that goes for everyone. If you are sure that the car is full trim and full weight please add the car to the list but we want proof as per the AMS video or similar.

Please keep the list in the same format.


.


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

OK, sorry thought you were being the authority - and was actually seriously looking for confirmation that people felt it belonged in the list. Will do


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

RIPS Borg 10.361 @ 135.37 H pattern manual.


----------



## ryan_010 (Jul 3, 2005)

1. Paul Mouhayet R32 [email protected] (1601Kg) (Auto box conversion)
2. Robert Marjan R32 [email protected]
3. Paul Diemar R32 [email protected] (1574kg)
4. Jeff Ludgate R34 [email protected] (1740kg)
5. Ron Kiddel R32 [email protected]
6. Tweenie Rob R32 [email protected]
7. Andy Barnes R34 [email protected]
8. Kurt Wilson R32 [email protected]
9. Rocket Ronnie R33 [email protected]
10. Bruce Lane - SVM R35 GTR [email protected]
11. Lucho Campusano R33 [email protected]
12. Mark Biggers R32 [email protected]
13. Tim Webster R34 Nur [email protected]
14. Dave Greenhalgh R33 [email protected] (1660Kg)
15. Gary Pasingham R33 10.226 @130.39
16. Dusty Womack R35 [email protected] 132mph
17. Yoda R32 [email protected]
18. RIPS Borg 10.361 @ 135.37 H pattern manual.
19. Mike Lipani AMS R35 [email protected]
20. Hugh Keir Skyline R34 [email protected]
21. Einar Sigurðsson R32 [email protected]
22. Justin Hallock R32 [email protected]
23. Ryan Nudd R33 [email protected] (1660kg)
24. George Sayers R34 10.72 @128mph 18/10/2009
25. Malcolm Thomas R34GTR [email protected] 4/07/10
26. Steve Kirby R32 [email protected]
27. Robbie Ward R33 (UK001) [email protected]
28. Malcolm Lowe R33 [email protected] (1650kg)
29. Steven Kiddel R33 10.79 @126mph 
30. Robbie Ward/Hytech R32 (grey) [email protected]
31. Jamie Madden R32 10.91 @ 128mph
32. Robbie Ward R33 (JE Special) [email protected]

List updated

Video of my new PB: YouTube - 33GTR Good Friday Test and Tune


----------



## Borg (Nov 9, 2008)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> RIPS Borg 10.361 @ 135.37 H pattern manual.


Followed by Robin - an 11.6 with a bogged start and omitting 3rd and 4th gears 

Promise I'll do better next time


----------



## 95GTR600 (Jun 24, 2008)

congrats for all the people in the forum that keep it update !
:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

UPDATE

The quickest automatic GTRs on the list are;

John Shepherd R35 GTR 
Paul Mouhayet R32 GTR

The quickest manual cars are;

Jeff Ludgate R34 GTR
Rocket Ronnie R33 GTR
Robert Marjan R32 GTR


1. Paul Mouhayet R32 [email protected] (1601Kg) (Auto box conversion)
2. Robert Marjan R32 [email protected]
3. John Shepherd - AMS R35 [email protected]
4. Paul Diemar R32 [email protected] (1574kg)
5. Jeff Ludgate R34 [email protected] (1740kg)
6. Ron Kiddel R32 [email protected]
7. Tweenie Rob R32 [email protected]
8. Andy Barnes R34 [email protected]
9. Kurt Wilson R32 [email protected]
10. Rocket Ronnie R33 [email protected]
11. Bruce Lane - SVM R35 [email protected]
12. Lucho Campusano R33 [email protected]
13. Mark Biggers R32 [email protected]
14. Tim Webster R34 Nur [email protected]
15. Dave Greenhalgh R33 [email protected] (1660Kg)
16. Jeff Ludgate R33 10.20 @ 136mph (1620Kg)
17. Gary Pasingham R33 10.226 @130.39
18. Dusty Womack R35 [email protected] 132mph
19. Yoda R32 [email protected]
20. RIPS Borg 10.361 @ 135.37 H pattern manual.
21. Mike Lipani AMS R35 [email protected]
22. Hugh Keir Skyline R34 [email protected]
23. Einar Sigurðsson R32 [email protected]
24. Justin Hallock R32 [email protected]
25. Ryan Nudd R33 [email protected] (1660kg)
26. George Sayers R34 10.72 @128mph 18/10/2009
27. Malcolm Thomas R34GTR [email protected] 4/07/10
28. Steve Kirby R32 [email protected]
29. Robbie Ward R33 (UK001) [email protected]
30. Malcolm Lowe R33 [email protected] (1650kg)
31. Steven Kiddel R33 10.79 @126mph 
32. Robbie Ward/Hytech R32 (grey) [email protected]
33. Jamie Madden R32 10.91 @ 128mph
34. Robbie Ward R33 (JE Special) [email protected]


.


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Sounds like this guy is aiming for hitting 8s with his street driven R32 GTR - its going to be running a TH400 adapted to work in a GTR, and NOS+E85 on an RB30DET... hit >1000whp on less than 30psi so far.
Video - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting

Also, The AMS Alpha GTR has now done flat 9s at 166mph:
AMS Alpha 12 Nissan R35 GT-R Sets Insane New Record


----------



## R34Steve (May 2, 2011)

R34 GTR, 11.76, full trim (as it left the factory). On a closed public road charity sprint, not a straight line either. I got pics and some video footage on here somewhere.


----------



## R34Steve (May 2, 2011)

Just been going through the list, most of the cars are not FULL trim as was stated at the start of the post.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

R34Steve said:


> Just been going through the list, most of the cars are not FULL trim as was stated at the start of the post.


Challenge each one you know is wrong!


.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

R34Steve said:


> R34 GTR, 11.76, full trim (as it left the factory). On a closed public road charity sprint, not a straight line either. I got pics and some video footage on here somewhere.


Post the video or pics link, timeslip whatever and you are on the list.


Sorry I take that back. We cannot start listing 11 second cars as there are loads and loads.


.


----------



## R34Steve (May 2, 2011)

Ludders said:


> Challenge each one you know is wrong!
> 
> 
> .


I thought you meant full trim as in-
Complete interior including standard seats, door panels, roof lining, carpets etc.
Standard road tyres, (not cut slicks).
I apologise if i was wrong.


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

I love AMS... 8s GTR on street legal treaded tyres, trapping ~170mph: AMS ALPHA 12 Makes History with 8 Second Nissan R35 GTR.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

R34Steve said:


> I thought you meant full trim as in-
> Complete interior including standard seats, door panels, roof lining, carpets etc.
> Standard road tyres, (not cut slicks).
> I apologise if i was wrong.


The quickest cars there do have full interior, seats, carpets, hood lining, door panels and on DOT tyres etc, thats the whole point, if there's any there that don't have all that let Ludders know, 

Rob


----------



## neilo (Nov 17, 2004)

Lith said:


> I love AMS... 8s GTR on street legal treaded tyres, trapping ~170mph: AMS ALPHA 12 Makes History with 8 Second Nissan R35 GTR.



No big burn out don't look like a drag car!!! Amazing car:clap:


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

I was at TOTB yesterday and hardly saw any full weight cars.

And to think a couple of years ago the RIPS drag-r hit 196mph in 1km,that makes my head hurt thinking about it  :bowdown1:


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

What times/mph were the top cars doing on the 1/4 and standing 1km this year?

I've seen a couple of pictures and it looked like it was good weather?

Rob


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> What times/mph were the top cars doing on the 1/4 and standing 1km this year?
> 
> I've seen a couple of pictures and it looked like it was good weather?
> 
> Rob


Lateral Performance Impreza (Steven Darley) TOTB X Results

1/4 Mile 9.26s - 1st place
Standing KM 194.1mph - 1st place
Handling 52.42s - 1st place

The weather was very hot Rob.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

awesome 1/4 mile time there, must have been around 155mph I presume?


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Thats awesome, the car that won the drags and top speed also won handling - I like


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

I am after Rocket Ronnie's R33 record and intend to take it very soon. On Saturday, with a no boost launch on tyres at 26lb all round I set out for the top speed run at TOTB and put in a 9.78 second run hitting 148mph. Unfortunately on Sunday morning I broke the gear box (for a change) and was unable to do a real drag run. Watch this space!

The quickest automatic GTRs on the list are;

John Shepherd R35 GTR 
Paul Mouhayet R32 GTR

The quickest manual cars are;

Jeff Ludgate R34 GTR
Rocket Ronnie R33 GTR
Robert Marjan R32 GTR


1. Paul Mouhayet R32 [email protected] (1601Kg) (Auto box conversion)
2. Robert Marjan R32 [email protected]
3. John Shepherd - AMS R35 [email protected]
4. Paul Diemar R32 [email protected] (1574kg)
5. Jeff Ludgate R34 [email protected] (1740kg)
6. Ron Kiddel R32 [email protected]
7. Tweenie Rob R32 [email protected]
8. Andy Barnes R34 [email protected]
9. Kurt Wilson R32 [email protected]
10. Rocket Ronnie R33 [email protected]
11. Jeff Ludgate R33 [email protected] (1620kg)
12. Bruce Lane - SVM R35 [email protected]
13. Lucho Campusano R33 [email protected]
14. Mark Biggers R32 [email protected]
15. Tim Webster R34 Nur [email protected]
16. Dave Greenhalgh R33 [email protected] (1660Kg)
17. Gary Pasingham R33 10.226 @130.39
18. Dusty Womack R35 [email protected] 132mph
19. Yoda R32 [email protected]
20. RIPS Borg 10.361 @ 135.37 H pattern manual.
21. Mike Lipani AMS R35 [email protected]
22. Hugh Keir Skyline R34 [email protected]
23. Einar Sigurðsson R32 [email protected]
24. Justin Hallock R32 [email protected]
25. Ryan Nudd R33 [email protected] (1660kg)
26. George Sayers R34 10.72 @128mph 18/10/2009
27. Malcolm Thomas R34GTR [email protected] 4/07/10
28. Steve Kirby R32 [email protected]
29. Robbie Ward R33 (UK001) [email protected]
30. Malcolm Lowe R33 [email protected] (1650kg)
31. Steven Kiddel R33 10.79 @126mph 
32. Robbie Ward/Hytech R32 (grey) [email protected]
33. Jamie Madden R32 10.91 @ 128mph
34. Robbie Ward R33 (JE Special) [email protected]


.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Nice one Jeff, what mph did you get on the km?


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Nice one Jeff, what mph did you get on the km?


186.5 and didn't touch the button until half way through 3rd gear!

Bloody gear box!!


.


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

What box do you run ?


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

GT-R Glenn said:


> What box do you run ?


OSG sequential.


.


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Oh , dam ....'
Wonder when someones going to try the new Quaife behind a Rb


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

Lith said:


> Thats awesome, the car that won the drags and top speed also won handling - I like


No mate handling was won by a Dax Rush hyabusa turbo.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Ludders said:


> I am after Rocket Ronnie's R33 record and intend to take it very soon.


Good luck Jeff, it's a target I'll probably aim for myself once my car is finished.


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

Ludders said:


> OSG sequential.
> 
> 
> .



chocolate version!


----------



## 95GTR600 (Jun 24, 2008)

Ludders said:


> 1. Paul Mouhayet R32 [email protected] (1601Kg) (Auto box conversion)
> 2. Robert Marjan R32 [email protected]
> 3. John Shepherd - AMS R35 [email protected]
> 4. Paul Diemar R32 [email protected] (1574kg)
> ...


today we are going to the track again. Our local track has been repair and I´m confident we could improve our e.t.
I´m also selling my R33 for street or track fun eBay - The UK's Online Marketplace


----------



## 95GTR600 (Jun 24, 2008)

8 sec GTR video : :bowdown1::bowdown1:
‪World's First 8 Second R35 Nissan GTR - AMS ALPHA 12‬‏ - YouTube


----------



## inFOCUS (Jul 2, 2004)

95GTR600 said:


> 8 sec GTR video : :bowdown1::bowdown1:
> ***x202a;World's First 8 Second R35 Nissan GTR - AMS ALPHA 12***x202c;‏ - YouTube


:bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1:


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

^ Guys, I posted that over a week ago - previous page:



Lith said:


> I love AMS... 8s GTR on street legal treaded tyres, trapping ~170mph: AMS ALPHA 12 Makes History with 8 Second Nissan R35 GTR.


----------



## Marko R1 (Apr 18, 2008)

95GTR600 said:


> 8 sec GTR video : :bowdown1::bowdown1:
> ***x202a;World's First 8 Second R35 Nissan GTR - AMS ALPHA 12***x202c;‏ - YouTube


u beat me to it!
its obvious that AMS is the god of VG38's (same as RIPS with his RB30's)


----------



## signalr32 (Mar 21, 2011)

Yeah that ALMS car is just insane, hands down.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

According to the other thread where AMS commented on their run, the car was not full weight as they removed the passenger seat.


----------



## 95GTR600 (Jun 24, 2008)

last day at track we could not improve our times - clutch problems.
today we are going with 4 new hoosier quick time pro tires in order to improve our position on the list.. .... want to be the fastest R33


----------



## Mikster (Feb 17, 2006)

Seems such a waste to use it for drag......so beautiful on track. Impressive time though.


----------



## 95GTR600 (Jun 24, 2008)

Today we could only make a pass 10.0 @ 137 by 1.38 to sixty feet after the rain came and we could not improve the time to 1/8, but did better sixty feet and more miles than our record time of 9.88sec
watch the video : Lucho Campusano R33 GTR [email protected] - YouTube


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Nice looking track. :thumbsup: 1.38 60ft is very good, the gear changes are pretty slow but that won't effect ET very much. Nice Job. What tyres were you on?


----------



## 95GTR600 (Jun 24, 2008)

thanks Rob, yes now we have a lot better track than previous years.
We use 26x9.50-15 hoosier quick time pro... 
I hope this weekend the weather let us improve our personal record.
I'm watching both videos the [email protected] and 1.43f vs [email protected] and 1.38f and really could not see why it was not better time on yesterday pass.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wxZFw9xLKmc
vs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zMsa4fV-K_8


----------



## 95GTR600 (Jun 24, 2008)

Paul Diemar R32 [email protected] (1574kg) 

When will you plan to improve your record ?


----------



## WHITER33 (Feb 4, 2009)

That would have been in TWOOGLE. Paul has since sold the car and the new owner is looking to put twins back on it.


----------



## Marko R1 (Apr 18, 2008)

paul - pull your finger out & build another twoogle, the legend must continue


----------



## P20SPD (Aug 5, 2003)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> awesome 1/4 mile time there, must have been around 155mph I presume?


yep bang on 155mph Robbie.

All my 60ft's were crap during the day though, ranging from 1.6 to 1.7 due to the stiffer rear springs (for handling purposes) not allowing enough squat on launch.


----------



## bayside gtr (Dec 24, 2005)

1. Paul Mouhayet R32 [email protected] (1601Kg) (Auto box conversion)
2. Robert Marjan R32 [email protected]
3. John Shepherd - AMS R35 [email protected]
4. Paul Diemar R32 [email protected] (1574kg)
5. Jeff Ludgate R34 [email protected] (1740kg)
6. Ron Kiddel R32 [email protected]
7. Tweenie Rob R32 [email protected]
8. Andy Barnes R34 [email protected]
9. Kurt Wilson R32 [email protected]
10. Rocket Ronnie R33 [email protected]
11. Jeff Ludgate R33 [email protected] (1620kg)
12. Bruce Lane - SVM R35 [email protected]
13. Lucho Campusano R33 [email protected]
14. Mark Biggers R32 [email protected]
15. Steve Kiddell R32 [email protected] (red car 1550 kg)
16. Tim Webster R34 Nur [email protected]
17. Dave Greenhalgh R33 [email protected] (1660Kg)
18. Gary Pasingham R33 10.226 @130.39
19. Dusty Womack R35 [email protected] 132mph
20. Yoda R32 [email protected]
21. RIPS Borg 10.361 @ 135.37 H pattern manual.
22. Mike Lipani AMS R35 [email protected]
23. Hugh Keir Skyline R34 [email protected]
24. Einar Sigurðsson R32 [email protected]
25. Justin Hallock R32 [email protected]
26. Ryan Nudd R33 [email protected] (1660kg)
27. George Sayers R34 10.72 @128mph 18/10/2009
28. Malcolm Thomas R34GTR [email protected] 4/07/10
29. Steve Kirby R32 [email protected]
30. Robbie Ward R33 (UK001) [email protected]
31. Malcolm Lowe R33 [email protected] (1650kg)
32. Steven Kiddell R32 10.79 @126mph grey car
33. Robbie Ward/Hytech R32 (grey) [email protected]
34. Jamie Madden R32 10.91 @ 128mph
35. Robbie Ward R33 (JE Special) [email protected]


----------



## RKTuning (Nov 7, 2005)

I dont no weather this has been talked about before but 
why are R35GTR's in the list for Skylines?
its hardly a comparison is it!!!!


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

RKTuning said:


> I dont no weather this has been talked about before but
> why are R35GTR's in the list for Skylines?
> its hardly a comparison is it!!!!



Stripped out R32 with RB and sequential V heavy as hell R35 with a slightly larger engine and a good transmission, sounds reasonably fair to me 

Heavy as Hell R34 with RB and sequential V heavy as hell R35 with a slightly larger engine and a good transmission, or V a stripped out R32 with RB and sequential, not such a fair comparison :chairshot (wind up of course)
I think the list is just so we know what 4wd GTR's or skylines are doing what, then you can compare the results of similar cars/weights/engines to see how your going.

Could you imagine what a 1100-1200kg skyline with the AMS running gear would go like? Holy sheeeeet!!!


Rob


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

Sounds like a plan Rob  :chuckle:


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Its a silly thread anyway ....
Last time I looked an R35 was a GTR therefore it must be ok on this list if its "full trim" / whatever that means ...
Apparently a stripped road GTR with a full cage that in actual reality is heavier than a factory car is not elligible for this thread /
So its all a bit "look how big mine is" to me ....
Lets face it the so called fastest car on this list didnt ever run the claimed time in "full trim" ...


----------



## Marko R1 (Apr 18, 2008)

GT-R Glenn said:


> Its a silly thread anyway ....
> Last time I looked an R35 was a GTR therefore it must be ok on this list if its "full trim" / whatever that means ...
> Apparently a stripped road GTR with a full cage that in actual reality is heavier than a factory car is not elligible for this thread /
> So its all a bit "look how big mine is" to me ....
> Lets face it the so called fastest car on this list didnt ever run the claimed time in "full trim" ...


i do agree to some extent but at the same time its great to see these animals on 1 thread. i dont think an auto gtr should qualify on this list as well (but thats just me)


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Maybe a list with a formular using mph, weight and engine capacity to arrive at a score or value would take alot of the differences out of play and give a fairer indication of the engines performance which is probably what most of us are concerned with anyway?


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Its still a good list (as far as FYI goes) and probably quite usefull for some people, but I guess it does get complicated.
Theres still a lot of cars that dont show on this list (and never will) so Its really a list of people who want to let others lnow how fast there car has gone rather than "the" world list of all cars.
Jeffs car looks pretty impressive at 1740kgs ....

I always think road legal vs not road legal, but its been discussed before.


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Maybe a list with a formular using mph, weight and engine capacity to arrive at a score or value would take alot of the differences out of play and give a fairer indication of the engines performance which is probably what most of us are concerned with anyway?


We need a dyno results thread?


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Lith said:


> We need a dyno results thread?


Too hard to properly compare with hub dyno's and roller dyno's etc and alot of the bigger power cars, especially with auto's can't get a proper reading anyway, it'd just open another can of worms.

I think it'd be pretty easy to put any given car in a weight range within 50kg if the owner can't specify an exact weight, then based on that, the cc of the engine (which we'll trust the owner to specify correctly) and the mph its run (time slips don't lie), a score could be given.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

I took the top 10 then entered a weight with a ? where its not listed, an engine size with a ? where not listed and then worked out the whp figure using the same formular for all of the cars.

Then based on engine size we get a whp per liter number.

1. Jeff Ludgate R34 [email protected] (1740kg) 1100whp (3000cc) 367whpl 
2. Paul Mouhayet R32 [email protected] (1601Kg) (Auto box conversion) 1090whp, (3000cc) 363whpl
3. Robert Marjan R32 [email protected] (1550kg?) 970whp (2700cc?) 359whpl
4. Kurt Wilson R32 [email protected] (1550kg?) 890whp (2700cc?) 329whpl 
5. Rocket Ronnie R33 [email protected] (1650kg?) 870whp (2700cc?) 322whpl
6. Paul Diemar R32 [email protected] (1574kg) 750whp (2600cc?) 288whpl
7. Andy Barnes R34 [email protected] (1700kg?) 860whp (3000cc) 286whpl
8. Ron Kiddel R32 [email protected] (1550kg?) 850whp (3000cc?) 283whpl 
9. John Shepherd - AMS R35 [email protected] (1850kg?) 1120whp (4000cc?) 280whpl 
10. Tweenie Rob R32 [email protected] (1550kg?) 820whp (3000cc?) 273whpl


If any of the weights or cc ratings are wrong and can be confirmed its easy enough to adjust. 

Doing it this way it doesn't matter if the car has interior or not and we can add all sorts of cars if we want.

Thoughts?


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

I did 11.3sec in my orange R32 gtr running T78 33d and a few little mods could not get traction even with semi's, had full leather trim and boot was ice'd out not bad I think


----------



## 95GTR600 (Jun 24, 2008)

back to the track this 2012... we are going to race into a class with 9.50 sec index ... so need to make some changes to the R33... maybe adding Nitrous but not sure yet... We will remove HICAS for better traction and weight.


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Removed HICAS would not be elligible for "Full trim"


----------



## 95GTR600 (Jun 24, 2008)

thanks for that... I really forgot about that.... so lets test the new E.T. Street tires and dog box engagement.... if could not improve then a nitrous system will be next mod.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

He's winding you up mate, a hicas bar has nothing to do with if the car is in street trim or not.

Work on getting the 60fts as low as possible, they effect ET far more than most people realise.

Rob


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

WTF, 
According to the "rules" the car has to have everything it came from the factory with, how can you remove the hicas and call it full trim ?
Especially if you remove the hicas lines / half or all the hicas pump / the hicas solenoid, etc:

Therefore, Yodas car should be the only car on the list ?
Please remove the rest as they dont comply (especially any blue cars built by Rob)

Ta


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Woo hoo, he's back .

FYI the blue car you refere to DOES have its orignal hicas, there was no point as the same pump etc does the 4wd so we just left it all alone :thumbsup:


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Ok So 2 x blue cars, thats it.
Is your new v8 rail finished yet ?


----------



## 2rismo (Jun 29, 2006)

Congrats Paul Mouhayet! 8.478 @ 168mph - radial tyres and gun-barrel straight!


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

2rismo said:


> Congrats Paul Mouhayet! 8.478 @ 168mph - radial tyres and gun-barrel straight!


??????????????????????????????????
Any video of this?


.


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

Think its this car Australia's fastest street registered GTR 8.9 second R32 - YouTube


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

I want to see this run;

"8.478 @ 168mph - radial tyres and gun-barrel straight"



.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

asiasi said:


> Think its this car Australia's fastest street registered GTR 8.9 second R32 - YouTube


Does a car with a 2 speed auto count as full trim? What are the parametres here?

For me I had assumed full running gear (ok RB30's aren't a standard option but are accepted as a road tune)


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

MIKEGTR said:


> Does a car with a 2 speed auto count as full trim? What are the parametres here?
> 
> For me I had assumed full running gear (ok RB30's aren't a standard option but are accepted as a road tune)


I think it sits in a category of it's own. It's the quickest auto in the world! But I have still not seen any close up pics of it or video to show its capabilities.


.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Ludders said:


> I think it sits in a category of it's own. It's the quickest auto in the world! But I have still not seen any close up pics of it or video to show its capabilities.
> 
> 
> .


Exactly! Lets not take anything away from it, its an amazing car and good to see that people are still pushing forward 20 years later with a car that was supposidly poor at drag racing lol.

For me, this list should be for cars that turn up to the track under their own steam, with room for the kids in the back and picnic in the boot


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

MIKEGTR said:


> Exactly! Lets not take anything away from it, its an amazing car and good to see that people are still pushing forward 20 years later with a car that was supposidly poor at drag racing lol.
> 
> For me, this list should be for cars that turn up to the track under their own steam, with room for the kids in the back and picnic in the boot


I understand what you are saying but there are reasons behind some things we do.

1. I drive with the maximum power I can muster so components will break and I don't want to walk home so I bring my car to events on my truck. That also allows me to carry plenty of tools, spares, fuel etc.

2. Santa Pod will not allow cars to run in events without full safety equipment e.g. welded in full roll cage which restricts the comfort in the rear seat. So that leaves you a choice of abiding by the rules or having a quick car you cannot compete with.

My cars are always road legal and can be driven home being insured, MOTd, taxed etc. I just choose to make my life easier.

.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Ludders said:


> I understand what you are saying but there are reasons behind some things we do.
> 
> 1. I drive with the maximum power I can muster so components will break and I don't want to walk home so I bring my car to events on my truck. That also allows me to carry plenty of tools, spares, fuel etc.
> 
> ...


But you'res could turn up under my aforementioned conditions if you choosed. I understand why you bring it as you do and I'd be the same - although mine normally gets driven there and trailored home lol


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

MIKEGTR said:


> although mine normally gets driven there and trailored home lol


PMSL :chuckle:



.


----------



## 2rismo (Jun 29, 2006)

Ludders said:


> I want to see this run;
> 
> "8.478 @ 168mph - radial tyres and gun-barrel straight"
> .


Well give it a day. It literally just happened. They're still racing.


----------



## NXTIME (Oct 21, 2005)

[RH9GTR] only had one clean run. Will be back out on Friday.

Plenty of videos of his 8.9 runs from last year on youtube, including a MotiveDVD video that shows engine bay.


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

I'd been striving for a gtr most of my adult life. I went from one car to another. 16 cars in only 14 years of driving. I couldn't settle down, I had to keep changing until 1 day I got a shot of an r33 gtr. I blew my mind away. From then on I new I had to have one of my own. 
When I finally got the one I wanted, the first thing I wanted to do was take it to Crail Raceway and blitz everybody on the track. I'd been before in my XKR and did a 12.5. This gtr was surely going to be faster. I'd invested so much into it.
I had everything riding on this. Years and years of such high expectations for this car. I just new it would be fast and nothing could beat me.
So, it came to the race day. I was all prepared. I'd been up late the night before visualising my tactics and visualising my win.
I pulled up to the start line. My heart was pumping and my body filled with adrenalin. I was going to kick this other cars arse.
Red lights...
Amber lights...
Green lights, GOOOOO....
Everything was a blur.
When I got back to the start my heart was still pumping. I got out of my car and went over to check my time.
The other driver was there. By this time I new I had been beat but was my time still good.
I looked at the screen in amazment and shock.
I sat down on the chair.
Only one word escaped my word hole.
"bollocks"
13.8 :bawling:
I think the car could have done better on its own.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

JTJUDGE said:


> I'd been striving for a gtr most of my adult life. I went from one car to another. 16 cars in only 14 years of driving. I couldn't settle down, I had to keep changing until 1 day I got a shot of an r33 gtr. I blew my mind away. From then on I new I had to have one of my own.
> When I finally got the one I wanted, the first thing I wanted to do was take it to Crail Raceway and blitz everybody on the track. I'd been before in my XKR and did a 12.5. This gtr was surely going to be faster. I'd invested so much into it.
> I had everything riding on this. Years and years of such high expectations for this car. I just new it would be fast and nothing could beat me.
> So, it came to the race day. I was all prepared. I'd been up late the night before visualising my tactics and visualising my win.
> ...


Lol I know the feeling.

Only thing is, a standard one is quicker than that lol :flame::flame:


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

JTJUDGE said:


> Amber lights...
> Green lights, GOOOOO....
> Everything was a blur.


Probably axle tramp


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

My mate made it worse by saying at least you didn't stall.


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Well done and good on you, finally beating the other "real" couple of fastest "street legal" GTRs
8.55 and 8.612 
Very good effort.
It is without a doubt the fastest Holden Commodore engine repowered street legal GTR with an automatic transmission in the world.
I guess a tubbed 2wd one with a blown big block on nitro that runs 6's would also be legal in this category now, as long as it still had its interior


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Your a stickler Glenn.

Pretty much ANY GTR ANY of us own has been modified thats the whole point.

As soon as you bore a RB26 to 86.5 its not a RB26 anymore, likewise a 2.8 stroker kit.

As soon as you remove the cigarette lighter to plug in your Navman, by your reasoning, its not in full trim any more.

As soon as you put a gear set or a sequential in it can't be in street trim? So whats the difference if someone wants to run an auto? I'm sure you'll find the REASON for running an auto is for reliability, we all know a suitable clutch with a suitable manual transmission would make the car quicker than it would be with a 2 or 3 speed auto so its not a performance advantage.

To me, and I think most on here, if it has a RB, is run in 4wd on anything other than slicks, has what is reasonably seen as full interior (or if the car weighs more than stock) all glass etc, full length exhaust, run on petrol, is street legal where it comes from, "could" be driven to the track and complies with drag racing rules for a street class, then it is perfectly fair to consider it a full trim street GTR.

I'm sure if one wanted to be picky, there would be things "wrong" with Yoda's or your own GTR Glen, and probably everyone elses GTR thats on this list, the point is, the list needs to be read in the spirit of what we are talking about here, anyone can pick holes in cars that are doing well, especially when their own car isn't even on the list mate, thats a no brainer.

Maybe congradulate people who are actually out there in their modified GTRs doing it for ALL of us to apreciate and enjoy?


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

GT-R Glenn said:


> Apparently a stripped road GTR with a full cage that in actual reality is heavier than a factory car is not elligible for this thread


A little bit of a contradiction there Glen?


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

GT-R Glenn said:


> WTF,
> According to the "rules" the car has to have everything it came from the factory with, how can you remove the hicas and call it full trim ?
> Especially if you remove the hicas lines / half or all the hicas pump / the hicas solenoid, etc:
> 
> ...


So all the cars have to have the original block, a no RB30's?

You can't have it both ways.


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

No contradictions Rob, this was discussed way back and I was under the impression the general consensus was that in reality it was pretty hard to determine what was and was not elligbile (which is why way back I said this was all very silly) as like you have pointed out / I said if its based on weight my car should be fine, but as it has a roll cage but no standard interior, it isnt ....And, if I remember rightly NXTWAT went to great lengths to undermine what anyone other than what his understanding of "street" meant.

Im not too bothered one way or the other about any of this, and yes , I guess if the engine bolts in and it has nissan written on it you could argue that it belongs there ...
And like it has been discussed to death / whats the difference between an os kit and a vl block (apart from cost)
Im just saying In My Opinion, it is in a class of its own, not saying it isnt fast or impressive, just that to be fair to all the other car owners on the list you are not comparing them on an even level.


----------



## superjet760 (Oct 31, 2007)

The worlds quickest radial tyred Gtr is now for sale!! 

I will post all the specs up soon.


----------



## superjet760 (Oct 31, 2007)

videos to come!


----------



## superjet760 (Oct 31, 2007)

Worlds Fastest Radial Tyred Gtr - Skylines Australia


----------



## 2rismo (Jun 29, 2006)

YouTube Link to 8.47 run


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

**** me thats awesome. I love it!!!!


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

GT-R Glenn said:


> No contradictions Rob, this was discussed way back and I was under the impression the general consensus was that in reality it was pretty hard to determine what was and was not elligbile (which is why way back I said this was all very silly) as like you have pointed out / I said if its based on weight my car should be fine, but as it has a roll cage but no standard interior, it isnt ....And, if I remember rightly NXTWAT went to great lengths to undermine what anyone other than what his understanding of "street" meant.
> 
> Im not too bothered one way or the other about any of this, and yes , I guess if the engine bolts in and it has nissan written on it you could argue that it belongs there ...
> And like it has been discussed to death / whats the difference between an os kit and a vl block (apart from cost)
> Im just saying In My Opinion, it is in a class of its own, not saying it isnt fast or impressive, just that to be fair to all the other car owners on the list you are not comparing them on an even level.


I hear ya.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

loose converter much? :chuckle:

NIce job man, thats a great time for what looks like a very gentle launch, what was the 60ft?

Robbie.


----------



## superjet760 (Oct 31, 2007)

I short shifted by 1000rpm and the 60 was 1.48 soft as


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

superjet760 said:


> I short shifted by 1000rpm and the 60 was 1.48 soft as


1.48 is real soft, looks like easy very low 8s with that in the high 1.2s to low 1.3s, nice job and good to see the bottom end working well for ya.

e-mail me mate I have something to discuss :thumbsup:


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

1. Paul Mouhayet R32 [email protected] (1601Kg) (Auto box conversion)

2. Jeff Ludgate R33 [email protected] (1620kg)
3. Robert Marjan R32 [email protected]
4. John Shepherd - AMS R35 [email protected]
5. Paul Diemar R32 [email protected] (1574kg)
6. Jeff Ludgate R34 [email protected] (1740kg)
7. Ron Kiddel R32 [email protected]
8. Tweenie Rob R32 [email protected]
9. Andy Barnes R34 [email protected]
10.Kurt Wilson R32 [email protected]
11. Rocket Ronnie R33 [email protected]
12. Bruce Lane - SVM R35 [email protected]
13. Lucho Campusano R33 [email protected]
14. Mark Biggers R32 [email protected]
15. Steve Kiddell R32 [email protected] (red car 1550 kg)
16. Tim Webster R34 Nur [email protected]
17. Dave Greenhalgh R33 [email protected] (1660Kg)
18. Gary Pasingham R33 10.226 @130.39
19. Dusty Womack R35 [email protected] 132mph
20. Yoda R32 [email protected]
21. RIPS Borg 10.361 @ 135.37 H pattern manual.
22. Mike Lipani AMS R35 [email protected]
23. Hugh Keir Skyline R34 [email protected]
24. Einar Sigurðsson R32 [email protected]
25. Justin Hallock R32 [email protected]
26. Ryan Nudd R33 [email protected] (1660kg)
27. George Sayers R34 10.72 @128mph 18/10/2009
28. Malcolm Thomas R34GTR [email protected] 4/07/10
29. Steve Kirby R32 [email protected]
30. Robbie Ward R33 (UK001) [email protected]
31. Malcolm Lowe R33 [email protected] (1650kg)
32. Steven Kiddell R32 10.79 @126mph grey car
33. Robbie Ward/Hytech R32 (grey) [email protected]
34. Jamie Madden R32 10.91 @ 128mph
35. Robbie Ward R33 (JE Special) [email protected][/QUOTE]


----------



## superjet760 (Oct 31, 2007)

I think it needs an update. 8.47 @ 168


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

superjet760 said:


> I think it needs an update. 8.47 @ 168


Who done the above? ^ Is that your time?


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

1. Paul Mouhayet R32 [email protected] (1601Kg) (Auto box conversion)

2. Jeff Ludgate R33 [email protected] (1620kg)
3. Robert Marjan R32 [email protected]
4. John Shepherd - AMS R35 [email protected]
5. Paul Diemar R32 [email protected] (1574kg)
6. Jeff Ludgate R34 [email protected] (1740kg)
7. Ron Kiddel R32 [email protected]
8. Tweenie Rob R32 [email protected]
9. Andy Barnes R34 [email protected]
10.Kurt Wilson R32 [email protected]
11. Rocket Ronnie R33 [email protected]
12. Bruce Lane - SVM R35 [email protected]
13. Lucho Campusano R33 [email protected]
14. Mark Biggers R32 [email protected]
15. Steve Kiddell R32 [email protected] (red car 1550 kg)
16. Tim Webster R34 Nur [email protected]
17. Dave Greenhalgh R33 [email protected] (1660Kg)
18. Gary Pasingham R33 10.226 @130.39
19. Dusty Womack R35 [email protected] 132mph
20. Yoda R32 [email protected]
21. RIPS Borg 10.361 @ 135.37 H pattern manual.
22. Mike Lipani AMS R35 [email protected]
23. Hugh Keir Skyline R34 [email protected]
24. Einar Sigurðsson R32 [email protected]
25. Justin Hallock R32 [email protected]
26. Ryan Nudd R33 [email protected] (1660kg)
27. George Sayers R34 10.72 @128mph 18/10/2009
28. Malcolm Thomas R34GTR [email protected] 4/07/10
29. Steve Kirby R32 [email protected]
30. Robbie Ward R33 (UK001) [email protected]
31. Malcolm Lowe R33 [email protected] (1650kg)
32. Steven Kiddell R32 10.79 @126mph grey car
33. Robbie Ward/Hytech R32 (grey) [email protected]
34. Jamie Madden R32 10.91 @ 128mph
35. Robbie Ward R33 (JE Special) [email protected]


----------



## superjet760 (Oct 31, 2007)

Yes it was me. 
Ps the car is now for sale turn key or roller
$70,000 Australian turn key or $50,000 less engine.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Jeffs done a 9.2 in the R33???


----------



## NXTIME (Oct 21, 2005)

I think that was the purpose of the update 

Well done.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

superjet760 said:


> Yes it was me.
> Ps the car is now for sale turn key or roller
> $70,000 Australian turn key or $50,000 less engine.


How much for the key again?

In what dollars? US? AUS?

So I could just have the engine for 20K dollars then?


----------



## superjet760 (Oct 31, 2007)

Aus. Yes u can have the motor for 20 if you get someone to buy the roller


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Jeffs done a 9.2 in the R33???


http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/162198-rwyb-santa-pod.html


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

superjet760 said:


> Yes it was me.
> Ps the car is now for sale turn key or roller
> $70,000 Australian turn key or $50,000 less engine.


With everything? Including the drag box?

.


----------



## superjet760 (Oct 31, 2007)

Yes mate as is ready to race. The car will go 8.20 next pass easy. It comes with 2 sets of wheels, seats, 2 boot lids 2 exhausts. Plus heaps of spares.


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

AMS R35 GTR did a 8.63 @ 172mph today... mind = blown:
AMS alpha omega GTR world record pass at tx2k12 - YouTube


----------



## Marko R1 (Apr 18, 2008)

Lith said:


> AMS R35 GTR did a 8.63 @ 172mph today... mind = blown:
> AMS alpha omega GTR world record pass at tx2k12 - YouTube


That is incredible!
What fuel and tyres is it running?
Is it still street registered haha


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Still trying to get confirmation, but they have typically stuck to radials and E85 and I'm expecting thats what the case was today too. Will update if I find out


----------



## NXTIME (Oct 21, 2005)

A better view here:

World Record GTR - [email protected] - TX2K12 - YouTube

Definitely radials, not sure about fuel.


----------



## max1 (Feb 24, 2002)

what happens at end of run looks like front end explodes


NXTIME said:


> A better view here:
> 
> World Record GTR - [email protected] - TX2K12 - YouTube
> 
> Definitely radials, not sure about fuel.


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

Think i read it blew a boost pipe off.


----------



## w12 yne (Feb 25, 2009)

can someone drop my name in the list please as im not sure how to lol, guess its about time i put it up, 
Wayne Armsden 9.74 @ 136 R32 GTR (1530 kg)


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

1. Paul Mouhayet R32 [email protected] (1601Kg) (Auto box conversion)

2. Jeff Ludgate R33 [email protected] (1620kg)
3. Robert Marjan R32 [email protected]
4. John Shepherd - AMS R35 [email protected]
5. Paul Diemar R32 [email protected] (1574kg)
6. Jeff Ludgate R34 [email protected] (1740kg)
7. Ron Kiddel R32 [email protected]
8. Tweenie Rob R32 [email protected]
9. Andy Barnes R34 [email protected]
10.Kurt Wilson R32 [email protected]
11. Rocket Ronnie R33 [email protected]
12. Wayne Armsden 9.74 @ 136 R32 GTR (1530 kg)
13. Bruce Lane - SVM R35 [email protected]
14. Lucho Campusano R33 [email protected]
15. Mark Biggers R32 [email protected]
16. Steve Kiddell R32 [email protected] (red car 1550 kg)
17. Tim Webster R34 Nur [email protected]
18. Dave Greenhalgh R33 [email protected] (1660Kg)
19. Gary Pasingham R33 10.226 @130.39
20. Dusty Womack R35 [email protected] 132mph
21. Yoda R32 [email protected]
22. RIPS Borg 10.361 @ 135.37 H pattern manual.
23. Mike Lipani AMS R35 [email protected]
24. Hugh Keir Skyline R34 [email protected]
25. Einar Sigurðsson R32 [email protected]
26. Justin Hallock R32 [email protected]
27. Ryan Nudd R33 [email protected] (1660kg)
28. George Sayers R34 10.72 @128mph 18/10/2009
29. Malcolm Thomas R34GTR [email protected] 4/07/10
30. Steve Kirby R32 [email protected]
31. Robbie Ward R33 (UK001) [email protected]
32. Malcolm Lowe R33 [email protected] (1650kg)
33. Steven Kiddell R32 10.79 @126mph grey car
34. Robbie Ward/Hytech R32 (grey) [email protected]
35. Jamie Madden R32 10.91 @ 128mph
36. Robbie Ward R33 (JE Special) [email protected]


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

*Quick update from this weekends racing*

1. Paul Mouhayet R32 [email protected] (1601Kg) (Auto box conversion)

2. Jeff Ludgate R33 [email protected] (1620kg)
3. Robert Marjan R32 [email protected]
4. John Shepherd - AMS R35 [email protected]
5. Paul Diemar R32 [email protected] (1574kg)
6. Jeff Ludgate R34 [email protected] (1740kg)
7. Ron Kiddel R32 [email protected]
8. Tweenie Rob R32 [email protected]
9. Andy Barnes R34 [email protected]
10.Kurt Wilson R32 [email protected]
11. Rocket Ronnie R33 [email protected]
12. Wayne Armsden 9.74 @ 136 R32 GTR (1530 kg)
13. Bruce Lane - SVM R35 [email protected]
14. Lucho Campusano R33 [email protected]
15. Mark Biggers R32 [email protected]
16. Steve Kiddell R32 [email protected] (red car 1550 kg)
17. Tim Webster R34 Nur [email protected]
18. Dave Greenhalgh R33 [email protected] (1660Kg)
19. Gary Pasingham R33 10.226 @130.39
20. Dusty Womack R35 [email protected] 132mph
21. Yoda R32 [email protected]
22. RIPS Borg 10.361 @ 135.37 H pattern manual.
23. Mike Lipani AMS R35 [email protected]
24. Hugh Keir Skyline R34 [email protected]
25. Einar Sigurðsson R32 [email protected]
26. Justin Hallock R32 [email protected]
27. Ryan Nudd R33 [email protected] (1660kg)
28. George Sayers R34 10.72 @128mph 18/10/2009
29. Malcolm Thomas R34GTR [email protected] 4/07/10
30. Steve Kirby R32 [email protected]
31. Robbie Ward R33 (UK001) [email protected]
32. Malcolm Lowe R33 [email protected] (1650kg)
33. Steven Kiddell R32 10.79 @126mph grey car
34. Robbie Ward/Hytech R32 (grey) [email protected]
35. Jamie Madden R32 10.91 @ 128mph
36. Robbie Ward R33 (JE Special) [email protected][/QUOTE]


----------



## AVUS Motorsport (Jun 9, 2008)

Proud to get my name on the list. I have managed in this season at 2 events a 10second past.
My car is a 1998 R33 GTR V-Spec 1540kg with 5speed Gearbox and on Toyo R888 265/35 rubber. RB26 NUR with 2530 turbo`s on 102ron pump fuel.

Daniel Stark R33 [email protected] (1540kg)







































The 1/4 pros will easily see that the trap speed on the second sheet is not correct. On the right lane it was incorrect the whole day. So i have to take the mph from my other runs to confirm the 10.86sec pass...


----------



## AVUS Motorsport (Jun 9, 2008)

2 videos to confirm this:

Nissan Skyline R33 GT-R FAST CAR FESTIVAL Oschersleben 2012 - YouTube

Nissan Skyline R33 GTR 650+HP vs. Porsche Turbo - 1/4 Mile - Race at Airport 20.05.2012 - YouTube

Hope you like it


----------



## AVUS Motorsport (Jun 9, 2008)

1. Paul Mouhayet R32 [email protected] (1601Kg) (Auto box conversion)

2. Jeff Ludgate R33 [email protected] (1620kg)
3. Robert Marjan R32 [email protected]
4. John Shepherd - AMS R35 [email protected]
5. Paul Diemar R32 [email protected] (1574kg)
6. Jeff Ludgate R34 [email protected] (1740kg)
7. Ron Kiddel R32 [email protected]
8. Tweenie Rob R32 [email protected]
9. Andy Barnes R34 [email protected]
10.Kurt Wilson R32 [email protected]
11. Rocket Ronnie R33 [email protected]
12. Wayne Armsden 9.74 @ 136 R32 GTR (1530 kg)
13. Bruce Lane - SVM R35 [email protected]
14. Lucho Campusano R33 [email protected]
15. Mark Biggers R32 [email protected]
16. Steve Kiddell R32 [email protected] (red car 1550 kg)
17. Tim Webster R34 Nur [email protected]
18. Dave Greenhalgh R33 [email protected] (1660Kg)
19. Gary Pasingham R33 10.226 @130.39
20. Dusty Womack R35 [email protected] 132mph
21. Yoda R32 [email protected]
22. RIPS Borg 10.361 @ 135.37 H pattern manual.
23. Mike Lipani AMS R35 [email protected]
24. Hugh Keir Skyline R34 [email protected]
25. Einar Sigurðsson R32 [email protected]
26. Justin Hallock R32 [email protected]
27. Ryan Nudd R33 [email protected] (1660kg)
28. George Sayers R34 10.72 @128mph 18/10/2009
29. Malcolm Thomas R34GTR [email protected] 4/07/10
30. Steve Kirby R32 [email protected]
31. Robbie Ward R33 (UK001) [email protected]
32. Malcolm Lowe R33 [email protected] (1650kg)
33. Steven Kiddell R32 10.79 @126mph grey car
34. Daniel Stark R33 [email protected] 
35. Robbie Ward/Hytech R32 (grey) [email protected]
36. Jamie Madden R32 10.91 @ 128mph
37. Robbie Ward R33 (JE Special) [email protected][/QUOTE]


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Congratulations Daniel. Now start climbing the ladder!!


.


----------



## jdmknickknacks (Jun 10, 2012)

i wish my car was that fast


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Just a slight improvement to my figures at Santa Pod today.


1. Paul Mouhayet R32 [email protected] (1601Kg) (Auto box conversion)

2. Jeff Ludgate R33 [email protected] (1610kg)
3. Robert Marjan R32 [email protected]
4. John Shepherd - AMS R35 [email protected]
5. Paul Diemar R32 [email protected] (1574kg)
6. Jeff Ludgate R34 [email protected] (1740kg)
7. Ron Kiddel R32 [email protected]
8. Tweenie Rob R32 [email protected]
9. Andy Barnes R34 [email protected]
10.Kurt Wilson R32 [email protected]
11. Rocket Ronnie R33 [email protected]
12. Wayne Armsden 9.74 @ 136 R32 GTR (1530 kg)
13. Bruce Lane - SVM R35 [email protected]
14. Lucho Campusano R33 [email protected]
15. Mark Biggers R32 [email protected]
16. Steve Kiddell R32 [email protected] (red car 1550 kg)
17. Tim Webster R34 Nur [email protected]
18. Dave Greenhalgh R33 [email protected] (1660Kg)
19. Gary Pasingham R33 10.226 @130.39
20. Dusty Womack R35 [email protected] 132mph
21. Yoda R32 [email protected]
22. RIPS Borg 10.361 @ 135.37 H pattern manual.
23. Mike Lipani AMS R35 [email protected]
24. Hugh Keir Skyline R34 [email protected]
25. Einar Sigurðsson R32 [email protected]
26. Justin Hallock R32 [email protected]
27. Ryan Nudd R33 [email protected] (1660kg)
28. George Sayers R34 10.72 @128mph 18/10/2009
29. Malcolm Thomas R34GTR [email protected] 4/07/10
30. Steve Kirby R32 [email protected]
31. Robbie Ward R33 (UK001) [email protected]
32. Malcolm Lowe R33 [email protected] (1650kg)
33. Steven Kiddell R32 10.79 @126mph grey car
34. Daniel Stark R33 [email protected] 
35. Robbie Ward/Hytech R32 (grey) [email protected]
36. Jamie Madden R32 10.91 @ 128mph
37. Robbie Ward R33 (JE Special) [email protected]


.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

The video evidence.


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

Nice list, Jeff Ludgate R34 [email protected] (1740kg) sounds amazing!

1740kg, 9.46!!


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

^ RB30 ftw


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Nice Jeff, what turbo are you running on that thing btw?


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

1. Paul Mouhayet R32 [email protected] (1601Kg) (Auto box conversion)
2. Jeff Ludgate R33 [email protected] (1620kg)
3. Robert Marjan R32 [email protected]
4. John Shepherd - AMS R35 [email protected]
5. Paul Diemar R32 [email protected] (1574kg)
6. Jeff Ludgate R34 [email protected] (1740kg)
7. Ron Kiddel R32 [email protected]
8. Tweenie Rob R32 [email protected]
9. Andy Barnes R34 [email protected]
10.Kurt Wilson R32 [email protected]
11. Rocket Ronnie R33 [email protected]
12. Wayne Armsden 9.74 @ 136 R32 GTR (1530 kg)
13. Bruce Lane - SVM R35 [email protected]
14. Lucho Campusano R33 [email protected]
15. Mark Biggers R32 [email protected]
16. Steve Kiddell R32 [email protected] (red car 1550 kg)
17. Tim Webster R34 Nur [email protected]
18. Dave Greenhalgh R33 [email protected] (1660Kg)
19. Gary Pasingham R33 10.226 @130.39
20. Dusty Womack R35 [email protected] 132mph
21. Yoda R32 [email protected]
22. RIPS Borg 10.361 @ 135.37 H pattern manual.
23. Mike Lipani AMS R35 [email protected]
24. Hugh Keir Skyline R34 [email protected]
25. Einar Sigurðsson R32 [email protected]
26. Justin Hallock R32 [email protected]
27. Ryan Nudd R33 [email protected] (1660kg)
28. George Sayers R34 10.72 @128mph 18/10/2009
29. Malcolm Thomas R34GTR [email protected] 4/07/10 (1750kg)
30. Steve Kirby R32 [email protected]
31. Robbie Ward R33 (UK001) [email protected]
32. Malcolm Lowe R33 [email protected] (1650kg)
33. Steven Kiddell R32 10.79 @126mph grey car
34. Daniel Stark R33 [email protected] 
35. Robbie Ward/Hytech R32 (grey) [email protected]
36. Jamie Madden R32 10.91 @ 128mph
37. Robbie Ward R33 (JE Special) [email protected][/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

We must have been posting at the same time Malc as you put me back to my old time. I will update this even further when I find my latest time slip with a 9.18 on it.


1. Paul Mouhayet R32 [email protected] (1601Kg) (Auto box conversion)

2. Jeff Ludgate R33 [email protected] (1610kg)
3. Robert Marjan R32 [email protected]
4. John Shepherd - AMS R35 [email protected]
5. Paul Diemar R32 [email protected] (1574kg)
6. Jeff Ludgate R34 [email protected] (1740kg)
7. Ron Kiddel R32 [email protected]
8. Tweenie Rob R32 [email protected]
9. Andy Barnes R34 [email protected]
10.Kurt Wilson R32 [email protected]
11. Rocket Ronnie R33 [email protected]
12. Wayne Armsden 9.74 @ 136 R32 GTR (1530 kg)
13. Bruce Lane - SVM R35 [email protected]
14. Lucho Campusano R33 [email protected]
15. Mark Biggers R32 [email protected]
16. Steve Kiddell R32 [email protected] (red car 1550 kg)
17. Tim Webster R34 Nur [email protected]
18. Dave Greenhalgh R33 [email protected] (1660Kg)
19. Gary Pasingham R33 10.226 @130.39
20. Dusty Womack R35 [email protected] 132mph
21. Yoda R32 [email protected]
22. RIPS Borg 10.361 @ 135.37 H pattern manual.
23. Mike Lipani AMS R35 [email protected]
24. Hugh Keir Skyline R34 [email protected]
25. Einar Sigurðsson R32 [email protected]
26. Justin Hallock R32 [email protected]
27. Ryan Nudd R33 [email protected] (1660kg)
28. George Sayers R34 10.72 @128mph 18/10/2009
29. Malcolm Thomas R34GTR [email protected] 4/07/10 1750kg
30. Steve Kirby R32 [email protected]
31. Robbie Ward R33 (UK001) [email protected]
32. Malcolm Lowe R33 [email protected] (1650kg)
33. Steven Kiddell R32 10.79 @126mph grey car
34. Daniel Stark R33 [email protected] 
35. Robbie Ward/Hytech R32 (grey) [email protected]
36. Jamie Madden R32 10.91 @ 128mph
37. Robbie Ward R33 (JE Special) [email protected]


.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Lith said:


> Nice Jeff, what turbo are you running on that thing btw?


GT42


.


----------



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

Can i make the list? 
I ran 11.1, 1.85 60 ft, 218 / 220kmh
Full weight + half cage, on at least 15year old suspension and regular federal street tires. 

I have the timeslip in my car, can post it if needed  

Tried all day long to get the 60ft lower, but no luck


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Asim R32GTR said:


> Can i make the list?
> I ran 11.1, 1.85 60 ft, 218 / 220kmh
> Full weight + half cage, on at least 15year old suspension and regular federal street tires.
> 
> ...


Of course you can Asim as soon as you run a 10.999. Where were you and when? 

I'll give you a hand to get there.

.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Todays update;

1. Paul Mouhayet R32 [email protected] (1601Kg) (Auto box conversion)

2. Jeff Ludgate R33 [email protected] (1610kg)
3. Robert Marjan R32 [email protected]
4. John Shepherd - AMS R35 [email protected]
5. Paul Diemar R32 [email protected] (1574kg)
6. Jeff Ludgate R34 [email protected] (1740kg)
7. Ron Kiddel R32 [email protected]
8. Tweenie Rob R32 [email protected]
9. Andy Barnes R34 [email protected]
10.Kurt Wilson R32 [email protected]
11. Rocket Ronnie R33 [email protected]
12. Wayne Armsden 9.74 @ 136 R32 GTR (1530 kg)
13. Bruce Lane - SVM R35 [email protected]
14. Lucho Campusano R33 [email protected]
15. Mark Biggers R32 [email protected]
16. Steve Kiddell R32 [email protected] (red car 1550 kg)
17. Tim Webster R34 Nur [email protected]
18. Dave Greenhalgh R33 [email protected] (1660Kg)
19. Gary Pasingham R33 10.226 @130.39
20. Dusty Womack R35 [email protected] 132mph
21. Yoda R32 [email protected]
22. RIPS Borg 10.361 @ 135.37 H pattern manual.
23. Mike Lipani AMS R35 [email protected]
24. Hugh Keir Skyline R34 [email protected]
25. Einar Sigurðsson R32 [email protected]
26. Justin Hallock R32 [email protected]
27. Ryan Nudd R33 [email protected] (1660kg)
28. George Sayers R34 10.72 @128mph 18/10/2009
29. Malcolm Thomas R34GTR [email protected] 4/07/10 1750kg
30. Steve Kirby R32 [email protected]
31. Robbie Ward R33 (UK001) [email protected]
32. Malcolm Lowe R33 [email protected] (1650kg)
33. Steven Kiddell R32 10.79 @126mph grey car
34. Daniel Stark R33 [email protected] 
35. Robbie Ward/Hytech R32 (grey) [email protected]
36. Jamie Madden R32 10.91 @ 128mph
37. Robbie Ward R33 (JE Special) [email protected]


.


----------



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

Ludders said:


> Of course you can Asim as soon as you run a 10.999. Where were you and when?
> 
> I'll give you a hand to get there.
> 
> .


It was earlier this year at Gardermoen in Norway. 

Started the day with 2sec 60ft time, and mid 11sec runs. As soon as the 60ft started to drop, the ET also dropped. 
But i just couldnt get it lower then 1.8ish... 

Launchcontrol 4500rpm / 1.5bar boost off the line. 

I have the launchcontrol on a button on the steeringwheel. I think some of the problem is that im not able to syncronize the release of the clutch and the button at the same time. Often it would bog down, and other times it would be limited to the 4500rpm. 

Im 100% confident that the car can easily make a high 10sec pass... just the driver is not good enough  

I think i need to find a way to have the switch on the clutchpedal. 

And some better tires


----------



## NXTIME (Oct 21, 2005)

Asim, With better tyres and launch, you should go deep into the tens easy enough.

Well done again, Jeff.


----------



## max1 (Feb 24, 2002)

jeff u could put up the dragr time of [email protected] if u like was 1580kg 
it was only a 1.7 60ft as well so more to come!!!


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

max1 said:


> jeff u could put up the dragr time of [email protected] if u like was 1580kg
> it was only a 1.7 60ft as well so more to come!!!


I am in France right now so not easy from my phone. You can do it for yourself........... Go ahead.......


.


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

1. Paul Mouhayet R32 [email protected] (1601Kg) (Auto box conversion)

2. Jeff Ludgate R33 [email protected] (1610kg)
3. Robert Marjan R32 [email protected]
4. John Shepherd - AMS R35 [email protected]
5. Paul Diemar R32 [email protected] (1574kg)
6. Jeff Ludgate R34 [email protected] (1740kg)
7. Ron Kiddel R32 [email protected]
8. Tweenie Rob R32 [email protected]
9. Andy Barnes R34 [email protected]
10.Kurt Wilson R32 [email protected]
11. Rocket Ronnie R33 [email protected]
12. Wayne Armsden 9.74 @ 136 R32 GTR (1530 kg)
13. Bruce Lane - SVM R35 [email protected]
14. Lucho Campusano R33 [email protected]
15. Mark Biggers R32 [email protected]
16. Steve Kiddell R32 [email protected] (red car 1550 kg)
17. Tim Webster R34 Nur [email protected]
18. Dave Greenhalgh R33 [email protected] (1660Kg)
19. Max1 DragR R33 10.1 @ 141mph 1580kg 
20. Gary Pasingham R33 10.226 @130.39
21. Dusty Womack R35 [email protected] 132mph
22. Yoda R32 [email protected]
23. RIPS Borg 10.361 @ 135.37 H pattern manual.
24. Mike Lipani AMS R35 [email protected]
25. Hugh Keir Skyline R34 [email protected]
26. Einar Sigurðsson R32 [email protected]
27. Justin Hallock R32 [email protected]
28. Ryan Nudd R33 [email protected] (1660kg)
29. George Sayers R34 10.72 @128mph 18/10/2009
30. Malcolm Thomas R34GTR [email protected] 4/07/10 1750kg
31. Steve Kirby R32 [email protected]
32. Robbie Ward R33 (UK001) [email protected]
33. Malcolm Lowe R33 [email protected] (1650kg)
34. Steven Kiddell R32 10.79 @126mph grey car
35. Daniel Stark R33 [email protected] 
36. Robbie Ward/Hytech R32 (grey) [email protected]
37. Jamie Madden R32 10.91 @ 128mph
38. Robbie Ward R33 (JE Special) [email protected]


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

Ludders said:


> I am in France right now so not easy from my phone. You can do it for yourself........... Go ahead.......
> 
> 
> .


bloody hell jeff , you get about a bit lol do you ever stop :chuckle:


----------



## w12 yne (Feb 25, 2009)

can someone update this for me please wayne armsden 9.65 @ 140


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

mine too 9.5 @150

R35 GTR


----------



## RKTuning (Nov 7, 2005)

1. Paul Mouhayet R32 [email protected] (1601Kg) (Auto box conversion)

2. Jeff Ludgate R33 [email protected] (1610kg)
3. Robert Marjan R32 [email protected]
4. John Shepherd - AMS R35 [email protected]
5. Paul Diemar R32 [email protected] (1574kg)
6. Jeff Ludgate R34 [email protected] (1740kg)
7.Johnny MkeonR32 [email protected]
8. Ron Kiddell R32 [email protected]
9. Tweenie Rob R32 [email protected]
10.Wayne Armsden R32 [email protected]
11. Andy Barnes R34 [email protected]
12.Kurt Wilson R32 [email protected]
13. Rocket Ronnie R33 [email protected]

14. Bruce Lane - SVM R35 [email protected]
15. Lucho Campusano R33 [email protected]
16. Mark Biggers R32 [email protected]
17. Steve Kiddell R32 [email protected] (red car 1550 kg)
18. Tim Webster R34 Nur [email protected]
19. Dave Greenhalgh R33 [email protected] (1660Kg)
20. Max1 DragR R33 10.1 @ 141mph 1580kg
21. Gary Pasingham R33 10.226 @130.39
22. Dusty Womack R35 [email protected] 132mph
23. Yoda R32 [email protected]
24. RIPS Borg 10.361 @ 135.37 H pattern manual.
25. Mike Lipani AMS R35 [email protected]
26. Hugh Keir Skyline R34 [email protected]
27. Einar Sigurðsson R32 [email protected]
28. Justin Hallock R32 [email protected]
29. Ryan Nudd R33 [email protected] (1660kg)
30. George Sayers R34 10.72 @128mph 18/10/2009
31. Malcolm Thomas R34GTR [email protected] 4/07/10 1750kg
32. Steve Kirby R32 [email protected]
33. Robbie Ward R33 (UK001) [email protected]
34. Malcolm Lowe R33 [email protected] (1650kg)
35. Steven Kiddell R32 10.79 @126mph grey car
36. Daniel Stark R33 [email protected]
37. Robbie Ward/Hytech R32 (grey) [email protected]
38. Jamie Madden R32 10.91 @ 128mph
39. Robbie Ward R33 (JE Special) [email protected]


----------



## NXTIME (Oct 21, 2005)

[email protected] street registered R32 GTR H pattern gearbox


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

Wow ! any specs on gearbox.



NXTIME said:


>


----------



## NXTIME (Oct 21, 2005)

full spec 5 speed PPG Dogbox


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

NXTIME said:


> full spec 5 speed PPG Dogbox


That is the strangest sounding dog box I have ever heard. Sounds just like a three speed drag box!! 


.


----------



## WHITER33 (Feb 4, 2009)

Listen again. What your hearing it the car in the other lane


----------



## Marko R1 (Apr 18, 2008)

NXTIME said:


> [email protected] street registered R32 GTR H pattern gearbox


Exactly what I was thinking...get that Aussie white gtr on this thread hehe


----------



## WHITER33 (Feb 4, 2009)

Older videos.
NISSAN GTR SKYLINE AT 18 08 2012 AT KING OF THE HILL AT TOWNSVILLE DRAGWAY HD - YouTube!


----------



## NXTIME (Oct 21, 2005)

Ludders said:


> That is the strangest sounding dog box I have ever heard. Sounds just like a three speed drag box!!
> 
> 
> .


Yes, he only needs 3 of the 5 gears :chairshot:squintdan

Watch this video carefully.


----------



## NXTIME (Oct 21, 2005)

btw, there is a 31 page thread on this car and its long build on SAU.


----------



## NXTIME (Oct 21, 2005)

WHITER33 said:


> Listen again. What your hearing it the car in the other lane


I am surprised that Ludders couldn't tell the sound of a rotary over a hi-revving RB26


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Wow awesome! I had stopped following that thread for a bit, no reason other than being too busy. I have awesome result!


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

NXTIME said:


> I am surprised that Ludders couldn't tell the sound of a rotary over a hi-revving RB26


Pardon lol. I think drag racing makes you go deaf!!


.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Ludders said:


> Pardon lol. I think drag racing makes you go deaf!!
> 
> 
> .


Lucky I'm not over there mate, I'd have given you a slap 

Its disgusting I tell ya!!!!


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Lucky I'm not over there mate, I'd have given you a slap
> 
> Its disgusting I tell ya!!!!


Not over your knee again!!!


.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

NXTIME said:


> btw, there is a 31 page thread on this car and its long build on SAU.


Post a link if you can, looks like an excellent car.


.


----------



## drewzer (Jun 22, 2009)

That thing takes off so straight and true its unreal!!!! Very sooth on the launch too, suspension and geometry set up must be spot on for the job!
Top motor:thumbsup:


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Yes the ET is quite a bit quicker than one would usually expect in a GTR with just 150mph. I bet the 60ft was VERY good as depending on the weight, the power in that car for 150mph could be as low as 850-900whp.

Rob


----------



## NXTIME (Oct 21, 2005)

Ludders said:


> Post a link if you can, looks like an excellent car.
> 
> 
> .


thread and lastest info and in-car video here:
R32 N1 Gtr Rh8/rh9 Drag Car - Skylines Australia - Page 31


----------



## NXTIME (Oct 21, 2005)

Slight correction: it is only 0.02 off the quickest H-pattern box GTR record of [email protected]

He would have beaten that time had the selector fork not bent on the Sunday (was quicker and faster to half track. 

60' times are 1.35's and power is 900-950hp, so you're on the money, Rob (as usual)


----------



## NXTIME (Oct 21, 2005)

And before another e-war breaks out, the car ISN'T "full trim"...but would be "full weight"


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

NXTIME said:


> 60' times are 1.5's and power is 900-950hp, so you're on the money, Rob (as usual)


To me a VERY good 60ft for a street GTR (as per my previous post) would be into the 1.3s on the 60 ft (The drag-r's best was 1.39 at 1740kg) On the vid it says 1.35 60ft which is bang on the money to be able to run an 8 with only 150mph.

Cool car :smokin:


----------



## NXTIME (Oct 21, 2005)

sorry, it was a typo...was meant to be 1.35

And car's race weight is 1516kg


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Motivated by recent posts today at Santa Pod I got my 1600kg 33 to run the following;

60ft - 1.3291
1/4 m - 8.9344
MPH - 154.75

Onwards and downwards!!


.


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

Well done Jeff,an 8 sec R33 :thumbsup: :bowdown1:


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Ludders said:


> Motivated by recent posts today at Santa Pod I got my 1600kg 33 to run the following;
> 
> 60ft - 1.3291
> 1/4 m - 8.9344
> ...



Awesome result Jeff, just shows the 60ft IS where its at, followed by a smooth run, :thumbsup:

Where's the video?


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

1. Paul Mouhayet R32 [email protected] (1601Kg) (Auto box conversion)

2. Jeff Ludgate R33 [email protected] (1600kg)
3. John Hanton R35 [email protected] (1810kg)
4. ???????????? R32 [email protected] (1516kg)
5. Robert Marjan R32 [email protected]
6. John Shepherd - AMS R35 [email protected]
7. Paul Diemar R32 [email protected] (1574kg)
8. Jeff Ludgate R34 [email protected] (1740kg)
9.Johnny MkeonR32 [email protected]
10. Ron Kiddell R32 [email protected]
11. Tweenie Rob R32 [email protected]
12.Wayne Armsden R32 [email protected]
13. Andy Barnes R34 [email protected]
14.Kurt Wilson R32 [email protected]
15. Rocket Ronnie R33 [email protected]
16. Bruce Lane - SVM R35 [email protected]
17. Lucho Campusano R33 [email protected]
18. Mark Biggers R32 [email protected]
19. Steve Kiddell R32 [email protected] (red car 1550 kg)
20. Tim Webster R34 Nur [email protected]
21. Dave Greenhalgh R33 [email protected] (1660Kg)
22. Max1 DragR R33 10.1 @ 141mph 1580kg
23. Gary Pasingham R33 10.226 @130.39
24. Dusty Womack R35 [email protected] 132mph
25. Yoda R32 [email protected]
26. RIPS Borg 10.361 @ 135.37 H pattern manual.
27. Mike Lipani AMS R35 [email protected]
28. Hugh Keir Skyline R34 [email protected]
29. Einar Sigurðsson R32 [email protected]
30. Justin Hallock R32 [email protected]
31. Ryan Nudd R33 [email protected] (1660kg)
32. George Sayers R34 10.72 @128mph 18/10/2009
33. Malcolm Thomas R34GTR [email protected] 4/07/10 1750kg
34. Steve Kirby R32 [email protected]
35. Robbie Ward R33 (UK001) [email protected]
36. Malcolm Lowe R33 [email protected] (1650kg)
37. Steven Kiddell R32 10.79 @126mph grey car
38. Daniel Stark R33 [email protected]
39. Robbie Ward/Hytech R32 (grey) [email protected]
40. Jamie Madden R32 10.91 @ 128mph
41. Robbie Ward R33 (JE Special) [email protected]



.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Awesome result Jeff, just shows the 60ft IS where its at, followed by a smooth run, :thumbsup:
> 
> Where's the video?


Here is one someone took,


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Your a ****in savage. Well done. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

NXTIME said:


> sorry, it was a typo...was meant to be 1.35
> 
> And car's race weight is 1516kg


I have added the car to the list. Can I have the drivers name please.


.


----------



## cokey (Sep 11, 2003)

Brilliant !
all these years of advanced technology and the best the Renault GTR's can do is 3 rd and fifth !:flame::flame::flame:That includes the gearbox advantage ?
Im rushing out tomorrow to trade my 32 for a 35 :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
Well done Jeff for getting a 33 to go so fast. :clap:
Must have taken the Golf clubs out the boot.

Well done all the RB engined Skylines !
Not older just Better.
Cokey


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Congrats Jeff, awesome results my mate!

Well done to you and Mark (Abbey Crew) - Well deserved lads!


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Your a ****in savage. Well done. :thumbsup:


Sorry about the gearbox but the bugger decided it did not want to go in gear!!


.


----------



## TJB (Nov 23, 2007)

Well done all the RB engined Skylines !
Not older just Better.
Cokey[/QUOTE]

.+1 , long live the RB's...... great result Jeff , pleased for you mate....

Lee.


----------



## professor matt (Nov 1, 2005)

jeff that is quick!

im sure a lot of folk where not expecting that, congratulations:thumbsup:

reminds me of this old saying

Never bet your money on another man's game


----------



## NXTIME (Oct 21, 2005)

Awesome result, Jeff. Well done 


The R32 from Aus is owned by Matthew Earl.


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Nov 30, 2003)

*Well it just shows you.......*

What can be done with a fairly simple car.
No "custom" this & "custom" that with this car.Just basic sound engineering,logical development and a driver who is getting it all together.
This rb is still running std size valves, fairly short duration cams, is not revved past 8500 rpm and has nowt on it you cant buy over the counter!
Oh and Matt, thanks for the congrats, but there is much more to Abbey Motorsport than just Mark!!!

I am sure Jeff would be the first to thank...
Sarah,Linda,William,Charlie,Anais,Bradley,Mark,Scott,Stig,Beetle,Inky,Mouse & co.
Well done Jeff.........not finished yet!

Tony


----------



## BigKriss (Sep 14, 2012)

asiasi said:


> Well done Jeff,an 8 sec R33 :thumbsup: :bowdown1:


Absolutely brilliant !!:bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1:

I have stopped at an 11.6 ..step up from here is mega cash. Really well done mate.


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

Yep All the crew @ Abbey are involved with Jeff's car, truly awesome to get down into the 8's relatively easily.

Another video for you guys to watch

Jeff Ludgates 8 934 @ 154mph - YouTube

Keep an eye out we may go faster again today.

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Abbey-Motorsport-Ltd/106834979341445

https://www.facebook.com/AbbeyMotorsportUK


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

And what did i say not long ago lol ???? Wont be long before you hit the 8's i said !! Well done jeff and abbey :thumbsup:


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

matt j said:


> Congrats Jeff, awesome results my mate!
> 
> Well done to you and Mark (Abbey Crew) - Well deserved lads!





[email protected] M/S said:


> Oh and Matt, thanks for the congrats, but there is much more to Abbey Motorsport than just Mark!!!


I've got to admit Tony, I had consumed several beers when I wrote my congratulations but even with a 'slightly' clearer head this morning, I still read me congratulation Jeff, Mark and all the Abbey Crew; perhaps my alcohol induced punctuation caused some confusion and trust that clarifies things for you... :chuckle:


----------



## nailsgtr600 (Aug 2, 2007)

[email protected] M/S said:


> Yep All the crew @ Abbey are involved with Jeff's car, truly awesome to get down into the 8's relatively easily.
> 
> Another video for you guys to watch
> 
> ...




They are times I can only dream of! Incredible! 
Massive well done guys!


----------



## w12 yne (Feb 25, 2009)

can someone update for me please
Wayne Armsden R32 9.38 @ 139 (1493kg) H pattern box:thumbsup:


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Wayne, you might want to edit that post, the class minimum is 1521Kg unless its a completely OEM box! :thumbsup:

Congrats to Jeff, some fast, consistent runs.


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

1. Paul Mouhayet R32 [email protected] (1601Kg) (Auto box conversion)

2. Jeff Ludgate R33 [email protected] (1600kg)
3. John Hanton R35 [email protected] (1810kg)
4. ???????????? R32 [email protected] (1516kg)
5. Robert Marjan R32 [email protected]
6. John Shepherd - AMS R35 [email protected]
7.Wayne Armsden R32 [email protected]
8. Paul Diemar R32 [email protected] (1574kg)
9. Jeff Ludgate R34 [email protected] (1740kg)
10.Johnny MkeonR32 [email protected]
11. Ron Kiddell R32 [email protected]
12. Tweenie Rob R32 [email protected]
13. Andy Barnes R34 [email protected]
14.Kurt Wilson R32 [email protected]
15. Rocket Ronnie R33 [email protected]
16. Bruce Lane - SVM R35 [email protected]
17. Dave Greenhalgh - Bluestreak R34 [email protected] (1600Kg)
18. Lucho Campusano R33 [email protected]
19. Mark Biggers R32 [email protected]
20. Steve Kiddell R32 [email protected] (red car 1550 kg)
21. Tim Webster R34 Nur [email protected]
22. Dave Greenhalgh R33 [email protected] (1660Kg)
23. Max1 DragR R33 10.1 @ 141mph 1580kg
24. Gary Passingham R33 10.226 @130.39
25 Malcolm Thomas (Testing) Bluestreak R34GTR [email protected] (1600kg) 
26. Dusty Womack R35 [email protected] 132mph
27. Yoda R32 [email protected]
28. RIPS Borg 10.361 @ 135.37 H pattern manual.
29. Mike Lipani AMS R35 [email protected]
30. Hugh Keir Skyline R34 [email protected]
31. Einar Sigurðsson R32 [email protected]
32. Justin Hallock R32 [email protected]
33. Ryan Nudd R33 [email protected] (1660kg)
34. George Sayers R34 10.72 @128mph 18/10/2009
35. Malcolm Thomas R34GTR [email protected] 4/07/10 1750kg
36. Steve Kirby R32 [email protected]
37. Robbie Ward R33 (UK001) [email protected]
38. Malcolm Lowe R33 [email protected] (1650kg)
39. Steven Kiddell R32 10.79 @126mph grey car
40. Daniel Stark R33 [email protected]
41. Robbie Ward/Hytech R32 (grey) [email protected]
42. Jamie Madden R32 10.91 @ 128mph
43. Robbie Ward R33 (JE Special) [email protected]


----------



## 800bhp (Nov 11, 2010)

ATCO said:


> Wayne, you might want to edit that post, the class minimum is 1521Kg unless its a completely OEM box! :thumbsup:


Too late, I've wrote it down


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

800bhp said:


> Too late, I've wrote it down


In that case do you want to write down that Jeff didn't have MOT as well!!! 

Hang on John, if you can DQF everyone you would be the winner! :chuckle:


----------



## w12 yne (Feb 25, 2009)

standard casing, H pattern, and iv used the clutch in every round! And as much as this may get a few peoples backs up this is the only car that gets used in excess of 5000 miles a year on the road in the JDS street class, know if this was to be a problem next year il gladly put 30kg in the car:thumbsup:


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

w12 yne said:


> ....... next year il gladly put 30kg in the car:thumbsup:


You are taking Jeff in the passenger seat!

Braver man than me...... :flame:

No, its a quirk of the rules Wayne in that it has to be an all OEM box, so after market gear kit, centre plates, all incur the 70kg penalty. Which if you are getting, might as well go the whole way and use a sequential. Same will apply to R35's, but they are way over minimum anyway so really has no effect.


----------



## w12 yne (Feb 25, 2009)

well we can all nit pic Dave, but im sure were not all reading the rule book


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

w12 yne said:


> well we can all nit pic Dave, but im sure were not all reading the rule book


I think the rule book is now getting some close attention! Especially given the conversation Sunday on numbers of entrants and the future.

Bottom line is if people are building/modifying a car to comply with rules, especially if its an expensive mod, only to find it did not 'matter' in end they would have every reason to be unhappy. The FWD boys had this very aspect at the start of the year.

I also remember Mark Moseley being forced into FacMod class because of particular rules that I think they allowed later anyway! 

I think and extra 300Kg in the Rx's would be of interest!


----------



## w12 yne (Feb 25, 2009)

im liking the RX7 weight being brought to a higher level it will be interesting to see if theres another class being brought in with us, or even another class opening up to suit extreme street cars next year! id love to go down the sequential route but believe it or not i do this on a huge budget!


----------



## 800bhp (Nov 11, 2010)

ATCO said:


> In that case do you want to write down that Jeff didn't have MOT as well!!!
> 
> Hang on John, if you can DQF everyone you would be the winner! :chuckle:


There's nothing in the rules that says you need an MOT :thumbsup:

I can't afford to protest anyone !!


----------



## 800bhp (Nov 11, 2010)

w12 yne said:


> if this was to be a problem next year il gladly put 30kg in the car:thumbsup:


It's just a few more pies :chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Well Done Jeff.


----------



## w12 yne (Feb 25, 2009)

A few! ow John il get you back for that 1 next time i see you out in that little evo il push you a bit harder:chuckle:


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Now I see why you are slow off the line Wayne, its an eyesight issue to see the lights!

John drives an SX200, not an EVO...............

Its real wheel drive, not 4WD.

Although I guess you have some excuse in that its usually in your rear view mirror.....


----------



## 800bhp (Nov 11, 2010)

ATCO said:


> John drives an SX200, not an EVO...............


I do drive an EVO :thumbsup:

Do you need picture evidence


----------



## w12 yne (Feb 25, 2009)

seat time makes for better reaction and thats summit i dont get alot of! As for my eye sight i no when im following an evo on the road:smokin:


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

FOLLOWING and EVO? You clearly have some serious issues Wayne.

Luckily only the strip counts anyway...............

John, I've told you not to mention the dinky toy in public, its such an embarrassment.....

There are also probably laws against publishing such pictures on a public forum, the moderators would need to step in at the least.


----------



## 800bhp (Nov 11, 2010)

ATCO said:


> There are also probably laws against publishing such pictures on a public forum, the moderators would need to step in at the least.


Shame about the picture it had a scantily clad woman in it as well


----------



## w12 yne (Feb 25, 2009)

fortunatly i dont drive like a d**k on the road! and was following him on a single rd, my issues aint the half of yours now are they Dave


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

I don't have issues, just momentary encounters of the wrong kind!

Following great expense I think that one is now resolved. Pity the season is over


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Now now, pack it up chaps you know Dave is right!! Here's the MOT I don't have.


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Damn, that's a good cut and paste Jeff! 

Almost as good as my insurance certificate! 

Congratulations on winning the JDS Street Class Championship. You may be the last one! So does that mean you get to keep the trophy?

Whose organising the 'Driver Discussion' regarding next year?

DaveG


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Actually, rather than crapping this thread any further, start a new thread on that aspect Jeff.


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

800bhp said:


> I do drive an EVO :thumbsup:
> 
> Do you need picture evidence


Yep, custard test please


----------



## 800bhp (Nov 11, 2010)

Used my nissan as custard


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

er your warehouse staff wear french maid outfits? or is she a sample blow up doll? what exactly do you sell from there John


----------



## 800bhp (Nov 11, 2010)

blue34 said:


> er your warehouse staff wear french maid outfits? or is she a sample blow up doll? what exactly do you sell from there John


That's my secretary


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

800bhp said:


> That's my secretary


Yep and she has never moaned once (unless you press the button on the back of her head!)


.


----------



## bayside gtr (Dec 24, 2005)

Why is it people always shout there mouths of on here and not to people's faces,why can't they just be happy when people set records on there car instead of moaning about weights of cars etc as per normal it happened few years ago and to b honest it's pathetic mayb if people had cars fast enough to compete they wouldn't worry about other peoples cars that's my rant over. Well don't to both Wayne and jeff on PBS over the weekend awesome :flame::runaway:


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

bayside gtr said:


> instead of moaning about weights of cars etc as per normal it happened few years ago and to b honest it's pathetic


Might be easier to change the title to full weight instead of full trim?

Make it so you have to be over something like 1500kg and road legal to be on the list? 

Then it doesn't matter what you have in or out because thats always going to be a personal choice.

Weight is weight no matter what one choses to make it up of.

Rob


----------



## Max Boost (Apr 9, 2010)

Ludders said:


> Yep and she has never moaned once (unless you press the button on the back of her head!)
> 
> 
> .



:chuckle:


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

At Santa Pod today. I will update the list later on !!


.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

1. Paul Mouhayet R32 [email protected] (1601Kg) (Auto box conversion)

2. Jeff Ludgate R33 [email protected] (1600kg)
3. John Hanton R35 [email protected] (1810kg)
4. ???????????? R32 [email protected] (1516kg)
5. Robert Marjan R32 [email protected]
6. John Shepherd - AMS R35 [email protected]
7.Wayne Armsden R32 [email protected]
8. Paul Diemar R32 [email protected] (1574kg)
9. Jeff Ludgate R34 [email protected] (1740kg)
10.Johnny MkeonR32 [email protected]
11. Ron Kiddell R32 [email protected]
12. Tweenie Rob R32 [email protected]
13. Andy Barnes R34 [email protected]
14.Kurt Wilson R32 [email protected]
15. Rocket Ronnie R33 [email protected]
16. Bruce Lane - SVM R35 [email protected]
17. Dave Greenhalgh - Bluestreak R34 [email protected] (1600Kg)
18. Lucho Campusano R33 [email protected]
19. Mark Biggers R32 [email protected]
20. Steve Kiddell R32 [email protected] (red car 1550 kg)
21. Tim Webster R34 Nur [email protected]
22. Dave Greenhalgh R33 [email protected] (1660Kg)
23. Max1 DragR R33 10.1 @ 141mph 1580kg
24. Gary Passingham R33 10.226 @130.39
25 Malcolm Thomas (Testing) Bluestreak R34GTR [email protected] (1600kg) 
26. Dusty Womack R35 [email protected] 132mph
27. Yoda R32 [email protected]
28. RIPS Borg 10.361 @ 135.37 H pattern manual.
29. Mike Lipani AMS R35 [email protected]
30. Hugh Keir Skyline R34 [email protected]
31. Einar Sigurðsson R32 [email protected]
32. Justin Hallock R32 [email protected]
33. Ryan Nudd R33 [email protected] (1660kg)
34. George Sayers R34 10.72 @128mph 18/10/2009
35. Malcolm Thomas R34GTR [email protected] 4/07/10 1750kg
36. Steve Kirby R32 [email protected]
37. Robbie Ward R33 (UK001) [email protected]
38. Malcolm Lowe R33 [email protected] (1650kg)
39. Steven Kiddell R32 10.79 @126mph grey car
40. Daniel Stark R33 [email protected]
41. Robbie Ward/Hytech R32 (grey) [email protected]
42. Jamie Madden R32 10.91 @ 128mph
43. Robbie Ward R33 (JE Special) [email protected]


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Can my red GTR station wagon go on the list Jeff.............:chuckle:


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

I thought it's a VL. Wait, its got a GTR head! Wait, it's in a Stagea! Maybe there needs to be a quickest full trim mutant list


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

No VL parts were harmed or used in the making of this mutant Lith, all skyline :thumbsup:


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Can my red GTR station wagon go on the list Jeff.............:chuckle:


Sorry Rob I can agree that your new car is fantastic but the clue to the list is in the title!!

'' World Fastest Full Trim GTR''

So it must be a GTR. I think we now agree that full weight might be a better description but it still needs to be a GTR..................so go build one please as we are all waiting for you to do it!! (again).



.


----------



## ANDY H (Mar 17, 2005)

i was never sure why my car was'nt aloud on the list?


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

ANDY H said:


> i was never sure why my car was'nt aloud on the list?


What car? What times etc? Who said it cannot be on the list and why?


.


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Ludders said:


> so go build one please as we are all waiting for you to do it!! (again)


:clap:

Imagine a MGAWOT powered GTR. Don't bother with this list though, because race car.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

The next car we do will be lighter for sure and a GTR (to keep Jeff happy I was joking about being on the GTR list with the Stagea btw ), the Stagea is just for fun/testing/development but looking at the mph/weight and the tune it had in it to run 152mph it looks like low 8s in a light car would be do-able.......time will tell.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> The next car we do will be lighter for sure and a GTR (to keep Jeff happy I was joking about being on the GTR list with the Stagea btw ), the Stagea is just for fun/testing/development but looking at the mph/weight and the tune it had in it to run 152mph it looks like low 8s in a light car would be do-able.......time will tell.


So not going to build a crazy full weight GTR then?

Ok that only leaves one option Rob a lightweight one and take out HT. You know you could if you wanted to!! :bowdown1:


.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Ludders said:


> Ok that only leaves one option Rob a lightweight one and take out HT. You know you could if you wanted to!!


Now thats just silly talk , they've been at it for a VERY long time with a budget I could only dream of.


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Now thats just silly talk , they've been at it for a VERY long time with a budget I could only dream of.


:blahblah:


----------



## ANDY H (Mar 17, 2005)

My r32 gtr h pattern box 10.6 136mph at the pod!
You saw the car as I was at totb in 07 with you!
I was the guy that sh## my ppg gearbox that day!


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

1. Paul Mouhayet R32 [email protected] (1601Kg) (Auto box conversion)
2= Robbie Ward R34 [email protected] (1745kg) (1.49 60ft, auto box AND full body shell conversion) 
2= Jeff Ludgate R33 [email protected] (1600kg)
3. John Hanton R35 [email protected] (1810kg)
4. ???????????? R32 [email protected] (1516kg)
5. Robert Marjan R32 [email protected]
6. John Shepherd - AMS R35 [email protected]
7.Wayne Armsden R32 [email protected]
8. Paul Diemar R32 [email protected] (1574kg)
9. Jeff Ludgate R34 [email protected] (1740kg)
10.Johnny MkeonR32 [email protected]

Gotta love them wind ups............:chuckle: Now all I need is a lighter GTR..........


----------



## NXTIME (Oct 21, 2005)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Now thats just silly talk , they've been at it for a VERY long time with a budget I could only dream of.


All you need is a 1000lb diet


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Quickest Stagea in the world.
1. Robbie Ward [email protected] (1745kg) (1.49 60ft) 

Quickest auto drag box Skyline
Paul Mouhayet R32 [email protected] (1601Kg)

Quickest real street GTRs

1 Jeff Ludgate R33 [email protected] (1600kg)
2. John Hanton R35 [email protected] (1810kg)
3. Robert Marjan R32 [email protected]
4. John Shepherd - AMS R35 [email protected]
5.Wayne Armsden R32 [email protected]
6. Paul Diemar R32 [email protected] (1574kg)
7. Jeff Ludgate R34 [email protected] (1740kg)
8. Johnny MkeonR32 [email protected]

All you need Robbie is............a GTR !!


.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

hahaha, nice "adjustment" of the list mate, lol.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> hahaha, nice "adjustment" of the list mate, lol.


Well honesty is the best policy eh? :chuckle:



.


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

Jeff , any idea on when the next outing will be at pod even rwyb with you and some of the others were the last date was cancelled ?


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Ludders said:


> Well honesty is the best policy eh? :chuckle:
> 
> 
> 
> .


I agree, Pretty sure Paul would/could argue his GTR is as real and streetable as any other of the top 8 GTRs and there's no issue with an auto on the road (tested that myself :thumbsup but yes yours is the quickest yellow one with a sequential


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

Rob , thats just nuts that you could pull up in an estate ...... load your mates in the car and some luggage for a small weekend trip and still probably pull 9's with that weight lol


----------



## infamous_t (Jul 9, 2007)

At least Paul's gearbox was made by Nissan opcorn:



Just stirring :thumbsup:


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

infamous_t said:


> At least Paul's gearbox was made by Nissan opcorn:
> 
> 
> 
> Just stirring :thumbsup:


"WAS" is the key word...... he changed to a glide before the 8.4.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rslQ6HEwosk


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> I agree, Pretty sure Paul would/could argue his GTR is as real and streetable as any other of the top 8 GTRs and there's no issue with an auto on the road (tested that myself :thumbsup but yes yours is the quickest yellow one with a sequential


At least mine looks like a GTR and not a funeral hearse!


.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Ludders said:


> At least mine looks like a GTR and not a funeral hearse!


Lol, true :thumbsup:


----------



## NXTIME (Oct 21, 2005)

Rob, is that lightweight drag R32 GTR you guys worked on still around/for sale?


----------



## NXTIME (Oct 21, 2005)

Oh, and yes, it can easily be argued that [RH9GTR] is a real street car...been (legally) driven quite a few times on the street.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

NXTIME said:


> Rob, is that lightweight drag R32 GTR you guys worked on still around/for sale?


A friend of mine has it but I'm not sure what his/our plan might be with it yet, might be worth us getting together on it but am also working with a guy on a full tube S15 and another guy on a land speed record car so not sure what will happen with the R32.


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

Guess my posts must be invisible then


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

jaycabs said:


> Guess my posts must be invisible then


No not invisible but possibly in the wrong section.:runaway:

TBH I have not organised a new day yet due to the weather and Santa Pod keep cancelling RWYB days. I will post in the relevant thread as soon as I know what is happening.

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/169989-drag-racing-2013-a.html

and 

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/169988-drag-racing-2013-a.html

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Jeff


.


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

Ludders said:


> No not invisible but possibly in the wrong section.:runaway:
> 
> TBH I have not organised a new day yet due to the weather and Santa Pod keep cancelling RWYB days. I will post in the relevant thread as soon as I know what is happening.
> 
> ...


Cheers jeff and hopefully weather starts to improve so pod can get things organized :thumbsup: , i did post to rob too in a complementing way to do with his stagea as it was being spoke about on here so thought it was relevant for that post .


----------



## Oz_GTR_Boy (Mar 24, 2006)

Matthew Earls R32 GTR street car has gone 8.97 @150mph, Still runs a H pattern box too. Didn't read through posts maybe he was listed previously.

8.97secs at 150MPH GTR Godzilla - YouTube


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

RIPS MGAWOT 8.7 @ 160 IHRA and Fram track record. - YouTube


----------



## NXTIME (Oct 21, 2005)

Oz_GTR_Boy said:


> Matthew Earls R32 GTR street car has gone 8.97 @150mph, Still runs a H pattern box too. Didn't read through posts maybe he was listed previously.
> 
> 8.97secs at 150MPH GTR Godzilla - YouTube


Now even quicker [email protected] - fastest+quickest H-pattern radial GTR:

Rbe85 R32 Gtr Is Now Worlds Fastest H Pattern Radial Gtr - Drift & Drag - Skylines Australia


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

RIPS MGAWOT II R34 GTR, 1675kg, pump gas, 8.51 @163mph.
Here's a slower run, will post the 8.51 as soon as I find one.

RIPS MGAWOT II 8.57 @ 161mph - YouTube


----------



## NXTIME (Oct 21, 2005)

New list:

1. Paul Mouhayet R32 [email protected] (1601Kg) - auto
2. RIPS MGAWOT II R34 [email protected] (1675kg) - auto, pump gas
3. Matthew Earl R32 N1 [email protected] - H-Pattern box
4. Jeff Ludgate R33 [email protected]56mph (1600kg)
5. John Hanton R35 [email protected] (1810kg)
6. Robert Marjan R32 [email protected]
7. John Shepherd - AMS R35 [email protected]
8. Wayne Armsden R32 [email protected]
9. Paul Diemar R32 [email protected] (1574kg)
10. Jeff Ludgate R34 [email protected] (1740kg)
11. Johnny MkeonR32 [email protected]


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

NXTIME said:


> New list:
> 
> 1. Paul Mouhayet R32 [email protected] (1601Kg) - auto
> 2. RIPS MGAWOT II R34 [email protected] (1675kg) - auto, pump gas
> ...


Mathew's car is not full weight and needs to be removed from this list. 

Why haven't you brought the full list forward?

I'll do it later when I get time.


.


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

can i add mine to list 

Jurgen Vallons R35 full weight 9.59 @151


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Jm-Imports said:


> can i add mine to list
> 
> Jurgen Vallons R35 full weight 9.59 @151


No problem ill do it later


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

*Corrected list*

As per various past discussions I have tidied the list including only full weight cars and removing any car that appeared twice in the list. The owner of the RIPS MEGAWOT II will have to at least equal Robbie to take his name off and replace it with theirs as per the RIPS Drag R discussion some time back.


1. Paul Mouhayet R32 [email protected] (1601Kg) (Auto box conversion)
2. Robbie Ward R34 [email protected] (1675Kg) (Auto box conversion)

3. Jeff Ludgate R33 [email protected] (1600kg)
4. John Hanton R35 [email protected] (1810kg)
5. Robert Marjan R32 [email protected]
6. John Shepherd - AMS R35 [email protected]
7. Wayne Armsden R32 [email protected]
8. Paul Diemar R32 [email protected] (1574kg)
9. Jeff Ludgate R34 [email protected] (1740kg)
10. Johnny MkeonR32 [email protected]
11. Ron Kiddell R32 [email protected]
12. Jurgen Vallons R35 [email protected]
13. Tweenie Rob R32 [email protected]
14. Andy Barnes R34 [email protected]
15. Kurt Wilson R32 [email protected]
16. Rocket Ronnie R33 [email protected]
17. Bruce Lane - SVM R35 [email protected]
18. Lucho Campusano R33 [email protected]
19. Mark Biggers R32 [email protected]
20. Steve Kiddell R32 [email protected] (red car 1550 kg)
21. Tim Webster R34 Nur [email protected]
22. Dave Greenhalgh R33 [email protected] (1660Kg)
23. Max1 DragR R33 10.1 @ 141mph 1580kg
24. Gary Passingham R33 10.226 @130.39
25. Dusty Womack R35 [email protected] 132mph
26. Yoda R32 [email protected]
27. Robbie Ward RIPS Borg 10.361 @ 135.37 H pattern manual.
28. Mike Lipani AMS R35 [email protected]
29. Hugh Keir Skyline R34 [email protected]
30. Einar Sigurðsson R32 [email protected]
31. Justin Hallock R32 [email protected]
32. Ryan Nudd R33 [email protected] (1660kg)
33. George Sayers R34 10.72 @128mph 18/10/2009
34. Malcolm Thomas R34GTR [email protected] 4/07/10 1750kg
35. Steve Kirby R32 [email protected]
36. Robbie Ward R33 (UK001) [email protected]
37. Malcolm Lowe R33 [email protected] (1650kg)
38. Steven Kiddell R32 10.79 @126mph grey car
39. Daniel Stark R33 [email protected]
40. Robbie Ward/Hytech R32 (grey) [email protected]
41. Jamie Madden R32 10.91 @ 128mph
42. Robbie Ward R33 (JE Special) [email protected]



.


----------



## bigmikespec (Sep 5, 2008)

The Megawatt II doesnt look to be "full weight" either, photos on Speedhunters show it with no carpet, centre console and passenger or rear seats. 

If that can stay up there then so can Matthew's R32.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

bigmikespec said:


> The Megawatt II doesnt look to be "full weight" either, photos on Speedhunters show it with no carpet, centre console and passenger or rear seats.
> 
> If that can stay up there then so can Matthew's R32.


If the additional equipment replaces the weight of the removed items it will still be full weight but I do take your point. Matthew's car is under weight. Now we need confirmation that Megawatt II was weighed and weighs what it says on the list.

When it arrives in the UK I will be able to witness the weigh in.

Robbie Ward over to you for comment.


.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

There's no problem with weight, I have no reason to be anything other than 100% up front, I have the tech inspection forms and the confirmed weights in the NZDRA log book put there by the officials when we claimed the records.

In NZ you have to be weighed so they can confirm you fit into the class you want to run in and you also have to get weighed after any record breaking run to confirm you were still, as you went down the track, above the minimum weight required.

I put my own seat and belts into the car for testing because I was not comfortable in the seats the car had, the car now has BOTH matching front seats, BOTH sets of belts and floor mats etc so the car will actually be slightly heavier than it was when I ran it here.



If anyone wants to see the log book with weights etc I'm happy to scan and post them up.

I suppose we have to agree on how much IS full weight? 1600kg?, 1550kg? 1500kg? and its already been established that it doesn't really matter how that weight is made up because if you carry a center console, carpets and rear seats V original heavy doors with all glass and electrics its not going to make any difference to the times, The track and tyres don't know or care how the weight is made up, they just know there's X amount of weight trying to be driven down the track through them.

http://www.speedhunters.com/2013/05/mgawot-2-a-1500hp-gtr-street-car-that-runs-eights/

Big Mike, how much does Mathews car weigh? Impressive results too btw.

Robbie.


----------



## nailsgtr600 (Aug 2, 2007)

Ludders said:


> As per various past discussions I have tidied the list including only full weight cars and removing any car that appeared twice in the list. The owner of the RIPS MEGAWOT II will have to at least equal Robbie to take his name off and replace it with theirs as per the RIPS Drag R discussion some time back.
> 
> 
> 1. Paul Mouhayet R32 [email protected] (1601Kg) (Auto box conversion)
> ...



Matthews r32 still weighs a little... Credit where credit is due...
Very very impressive 

Jeff did you run the 9.46 in your r34? I was under the impression Robbie did...?


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

nailsgtr600 said:


> Jeff did you run the 9.46 in your r34? I was under the impression Robbie did...?


Jeff has run a 9.46 but the mph was a little lower, pretty sure I ran 9.46 @ 156mph at TOTB, all good though, its Jeffs car and he's done a 9.46 in it as well and the list is more about ETs than mph.

If the owner of MGAWOT II wants to run quicker than 8.51 I'm sure that won't be a problem, we'll just have to do it outside competition in the Jap series as the cut off ET is 8.50 (thats why we stopped at 8.51 here) 

Rob


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

nailsgtr600 said:


> Matthews r32 still weighs a little... Credit where credit is due...
> Very very impressive
> 
> Jeff did you run the 9.46 in your r34? I was under the impression Robbie did...?


Mathews car is fantastic and maybe mine will go on a diet one day.

As Robbie said I also ran a 9.46 in the 34 hence poor old Robbie off the list and me on. Well it is my car eh.


.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

The factory car weights are;

R32 GTR 1500kg

R33 GTR 1530kg

R34 GTR 1540kg

Matthew's car currently weighs in at 1300kg.



.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Ludders said:


> The factory car weights are;
> 
> R32 GTR 1500kg
> 
> ...


1300kg is a huge advantage over 1650kg+

MGAWOTII for example is 1675kg, with 375kg (825lb) out of it, at the same power its at now it would be a 7.95 @ around 180mph.

Based on the weights above, and that fact that all cars have to have a driver (some might weigh as little as 75kg, but some of us (aye Jeff, lol) are 100kg+) so wouldn't 1600kg be a fair minimum weight for the list?

Or, if that takes to many people off, maybe 1550kg as an absolute minimum?

Rob


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Based on the weights above, and that fact that all cars have to have a driver (some might weigh as little as 75kg, but some of us (aye Jeff, lol) are 100kg+) so wouldn't 1600kg be a fair minimum weight for the list?
> 
> Or, if that takes to many people off, maybe 1550kg as an absolute minimum?
> 
> Rob


I agree that a simple figure of 1550kg including driver would simplify the requirements, what does everyone else think??? That at least allows me to go on a diet without having to worry about losing too much lol.



.


----------



## bigmikespec (Sep 5, 2008)

Ludders said:


> If the additional equipment replaces the weight of the removed items it will still be full weight but I do take your point. Matthew's car is under weight. Now we need confirmation that Megawatt II was weighed and weighs what it says on the list.
> 
> When it arrives in the UK I will be able to witness the weigh in.
> 
> ...


So as long as it is "heavy" it is ok, placing weight where it can be an advantage but slightly lighter is no good.

I guess it is just a forum list. I am not standing up for an individual but this list seems like a bit of a farce, credit to everyone for posting good times in their GTR's but hardly a measuring stick.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

bigmikespec said:


> So as long as it is "heavy" it is ok, placing weight where it can be an advantage but slightly lighter is no good.
> 
> I guess it is just a forum list. I am not standing up for an individual but this list seems like a bit of a farce, credit to everyone for posting good times in their GTR's but hardly a measuring stick.


The list was started for full trim cars but over time to simplify it it has become 'full weight' instead of worring about if a seat is missing. It is certainly not a farce and is definitley an excellent measuring stick of raw power. It is about who can propel 1500kg/1600kg up the strip the quickest

There are many lightweight cars that are much quicker than most on this list so maybe a new 'any wieght car' list should be created and keep the full weight list just for that purpose.



.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

bigmikespec said:


> So as long as it is "heavy" it is ok, placing weight where it can be an advantage but slightly lighter is no good.
> 
> I guess it is just a forum list. I am not standing up for an individual but this list seems like a bit of a farce, credit to everyone for posting good times in their GTR's but hardly a measuring stick.


Its a VERY good measuring stick based on weight.

Do you feel a 1300kg GTR does not have a significant advantage over a 1650kg one for the purposes of drag racing?

What if no real thought to weight distribution was given, what if each item just went where it had to go and at the end the car weighs X?

We are not talking time attack or track cars here where courner weights and weight distribution are critical, at the end of the day, these are still GTRs with pretty much everything where they use to be.

If the list is "full weight" and full weight is agreed to be 1550kg, if your under 1550kg your not eligable for the list, *BUT, that does not in any way shape or form take away from the excellent result any under weight car might have posted.*

If I ran under the record in my dragster and got weighed and was found to be even 1kg under the required weight I'd be told to beat it, add weight and do it again, its just the way it goes.

Rob


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

bigmikespec said:


> So as long as it is "heavy" it is ok, placing weight where it can be an advantage but slightly lighter is no good.
> 
> I guess it is just a forum list. I am not standing up for an individual but this list seems like a bit of a farce, credit to everyone for posting good times in their GTR's but hardly a measuring stick.


First credit to all doing a time that good whether the car qualifies for the full weight list or not But............

A times list that has been going for three and a half years in one thread with 42 pages cant be a farce 

Any times list has to have rules .You can't expect to change the rules of an established list because you don't like them whether it is to include a car or not 
you could of course always start your own any weight list but I suspect one already exists


----------



## Corsa1 (Sep 8, 2003)

bigmikespec said:


> So as long as it is "heavy" it is ok, placing weight where it can be an advantage but slightly lighter is no good.
> 
> I guess it is just a forum list. I am not standing up for an individual but this list seems like a bit of a farce, credit to everyone for posting good times in their GTR's but hardly a measuring stick.


Well said mike


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Ludders said:


> If the additional equipment replaces the weight of the removed items it will still be full weight but I do take your point. Matthew's car is under weight. Now we need confirmation that Megawatt II was weighed and weighs what it says on the list.
> 
> When it arrives in the UK I will be able to witness the weigh in.


Jeff, if you take it for weigh in I think there will be no 'underweight' issue :thumbsup:

I would be interested to know how Matthew made a street legal car only 1300Kg with him in it. Is he a skinny dwarf? (That's you ruled out Jeff, some claim I almost meet the 'dwarf' category, definitely not skinny!  )

Anyone know how light Reece's HT 32 is?


----------



## bigmikespec (Sep 5, 2008)

I think this list would retain some actual credibility if the "full weight" aspect was thown out the window. According to these "rules" the HT R32 GTR can just add some bags of gravel to hit 1500kg and be on the list...

Plus I dont think automatic transmissions have any place on there, I see that as an advantage over everyone else. I think this might have been debated before.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

bigmikespec said:


> I think this list would retain some actual credibility if the "full weight" aspect was thown out the window. According to these "rules" the HT R32 GTR can just add some bags of gravel to hit 1500kg and be on the list...


Now your just being silly.

Does it have full glass, lights, wipers, horn, full exhaust, stock dash, 2 front seats etc?

What you propose is just a list of skylines with the quickest (Reece) at the top and anyone else, no matter what spec under it, thats cool and been done before but its not in the spirit of what this list was originally intended for.

As for auto's, each to their own opinion, there's plenty of auto street cars out there and I'm sure your aware, you need considerably more power to get the same whp through an auto so its not all "win", the quickest cars in pretty much every class of drag racing still use a clutch and manual transmission, seriously, why would that be if an auto is such a big advantage Mike?


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

ATCO said:


> Anyone know how light Reece's HT 32 is?


Its just over 1300kg in race trim, it makes some serious mumbo to run the mph's its done.

Maintainence on it? don't ask.


----------



## Max Boost (Apr 9, 2010)

Might as well add Sequentials to the list too if you're gonna bitch about gearboxes......

If the car is street legal and weighs the same as, or more than standard, then it goes on the list.

What's next, whinging about Nitrous Oxide and putting R32 wheels on R33's and R34's?


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Much of these arguments have been kicked to death.

The whole point is technology is utilised to improve the beast or make it more manageable.

As has been mentioned about gearbox's for example. I have been through the whole range of standard H pattern 5 speed, upgraded 5 speed, upgraded 6 speed dog box, 6 speed sequential, 6 speed sequential with flat shift. Why, because you find the limits of each approach and need to move 'up'. The H pattern is fine until you try and change really quick with lots of power, then it baulks. Adding a shift cut helps, plus different engines influence in different ways (lot of inertia in an RB, not in a rotary) but for sure a sequential WILL shift quicker than an H pattern on an RB. Is an auto quicker than a flat shift sequential? I suspect not. Does it benefit from fewer shifts (normally)? Yes. Does it soak up more power than a 'manual'? Yes. Swings and roundabouts. 

So when it comes to 'a list' and the fact that it relates to 'drag strip' times, then weight is without doubt the key factor. Anyone who says weight is irrelevant in this type of competition is a complete muppet who does not know what they are talking about.

Secondary considerations are all the paraphernalia associated with what is found on a 'street car' like horn, wipers, electric windows(!) and so on.

In terms of streetability, the fastest cars are unlikely to be driven much if at all on the road simply because their practicality and fuel consumption would make it prohibitive.

The Garage Bomber IS used on the road (when its running), but is it sensible? Not much. She makes over 800hp at the hubs on pump fuel, so the reality is you have to stay off boost 99% of the time to preserve license and avoid running into something going far slower. At best she does 20mpg, at worst 4 gallons to the mile! 

I think Jeff has done an amazing job with this list given the 'sensitivities' and how easy it is for people to say 'O, but it hasn't got a rear wiper' or whatever. The suggestion about a minimum weight is valid, the only 'dispute' is what that number should be, does it comply with 'street' regs in its home country and perhaps _could_ the car be driven on the road (legally) if the owner wished too.

DaveG


----------



## Max Boost (Apr 9, 2010)

I totally agree with ATCO.

Who gives a f*ck what gearbox is in the car, as long as it 'can' be driven on the road legally and isn't lighter than standard. 

Ok it might not be the most sensible idea using a road legal high powered drag car on the road from a practicality point of view, but who said you have to be sensible anyway??

If you can do it, do it. If you can't, just carry on sitting there moaning about those that can. I suppose that's easier than actually doing it.


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Is Mgawot2 actually meant to be a road car? I had just assumed from the stripped out, cross plies, permanently removed headlight and water/air cooling angle taken on the build that it is a purpose built drag car? 

Not a wind up, just my honest impression when I saw the build


----------



## bigmikespec (Sep 5, 2008)

Heavy enough Lith to make the list, all good.


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

I wasn't debating that, it was as an aside


----------



## bigmikespec (Sep 5, 2008)

Jokes aside in my opinion it would make more sense to have a the classification be a street car (as in you can legally drive it to the race meeting), manual H-pattern gearbox and street legal tyres. Forget the weight who cares, the whole judiciary on what is "full weight" is crazy.


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

bigmikespec said:


> Jokes aside in my opinion it would make more sense to have a the classification be a street car (as in you can legally drive it to the race meeting), manual H-pattern gearbox and street legal tyres. Forget the weight who cares, the whole judiciary on what is "full weight" is crazy.


while i totally agree imo a street car is just that a manual h pattern box on street tyres which for us in the uk means no mickey ts etc lol

the weight is also very important, there needs to be a minimum weight limit otherwise the results are meaningless, the advamtage of loosing weight is huge.
take a 650 hp gtr 1/4 mile did 11.3 at 126 mph. 
now same driver/owner take a mk2 escort that i know off again around 650 hp that did the 1/4 mile in 9.7 at 144 mph !
i think the escort is around 1100kg with driver, gtr say 1700 kg with driver 
the results arent even remotely comparable.

i know im not comparing another lightweight skyline but its figures i have as facts that show weight loss makes the figures uncomparable.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

scoooby slayer said:


> while i totally agree imo a street car is just that a manual h pattern box on street tyres which for us in the uk means no mickey ts etc lol


ET Streets and sequential boxes are both street legal as far as I am aware; I've even automated my sequential and it's still street legal according to the tester.


----------



## bigmikespec (Sep 5, 2008)

The weight is subjective, you hear full weight and you expect it to have an interior at least. The Megawatt 2 is "full weight" stripped out with a driver seat only... 

Full weight should be just that, not the fact that "oh I took some out so I can add it back in something else".


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

matt j said:


> ET Streets and sequential boxes are both street legal as far as I am aware; I've even automated my sequential and it's still street legal according to the tester.


im not talking about any rules just my opinion.
no street car in the uk can legally be driven on mickey ts, i know it does happen but they are not strictly legal for the uk as they are not E marked tyres. 

i dont personally see swapping out a h pattern and fitting a sequential in the spirit of street legal either.


i know from my vbox logs i could gain around 1 second if i could remove 0.33 seconds out of each shift.


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

bigmikespec said:


> The weight is subjective, you hear full weight and you expect it to have an interior at least. The Megawatt 2 is "full weight" stripped out with a driver seat only...
> 
> Full weight should be just that, not the fact that "oh I took some out so I can add it back in something else".


my view on that is weight is weight that is all that matters and alot of weight loss would give a huge advantage.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

scoooby slayer said:


> i know from my vbox logs i could gain around 1 second if i could remove 0.33 seconds out of each shift.


Depends how quick your changes are but I doubt having a sequential would improve your changes by that much.


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

matt j said:


> Depends how quick your changes are but I doubt having a sequential would improve your changes by that much.


the dip in the curve on my v box is about 0.5 seconds each shift.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

scoooby slayer said:


> the dip in the curve on my v box is about 0.5 seconds each shift.


Sounds about right mate, average manual shifts are about 0.5 seconds but a sequential won't save you 0.33 seconds per shift. I reckon you'd be lucky to shave 0.2 off at best.


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

matt j said:


> Sounds about right mate, average manual shifts are about 0.5 seconds but a sequential won't save you 0.33 seconds per shift. I reckon you'd be lucky to shave 0.2 off at best.



i thought itd be more, staying flat out and just clutchless shifting or is that not possible on a sequential ? 

i was thinking of it like the r35s shift speed


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Did you not see the log Jeff posted from Marham last year?
Still a long way behind the R35 changes according to the plot.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

bigmikespec said:


> The weight is subjective, you hear full weight and you expect it to have an interior at least.


Why?, the title isn't "full interior" its full weight, where's the confusion?




bigmikespec said:


> The Megawatt 2 is "full weight" stripped out with a driver seat only...


Wrong, even when things are clarified and pictures posted to prove it you still go on about the same old things. 



bigmikespec said:


> Full weight should be just that, not the fact that "oh I took some out so I can add it back in something else".


I agree with your first comment, so how the hell did the white R32 GTR get down from 1500kg to 1300kg then? if its full WEIGHT (as your so adiment a car on this list must be with everything you say a car should have) it must be increibly stripped elsewhere? Is the driver weightless?

Maybe you need to find out what "weight" is.....look it up. Your infering I have carefully planned where weight would be in the car for some kind of advantage, not so, I gave it almost no thought and things just ended up where they needed to be and fitted easily, I would be pretty confident our weight distribution would be WORSE than stock and not even close to what you have in your head it might be.

I presume you think we have a near 50-50 split?

But.........for your sake, lets add a center console and carpets (because thats what your crying about) whats that going to be 20kg max? Thats effects ETs by around 0.05 and less than 1/2 a mph.

What if we put a console and carpets in the back where the rear seat use to be, would you be happy then? they'd still be in the car, Oh wait thats a weight distribution violation.... lol.

Be honest with yourself, your just pissed off because a certain H pattern, 1300kg Aussie GTR (THAT WE HAVE ALL SAID AND AGREE IS A BLOODY AWESOME CAR) is not eligable for the list which has been in place with certain guidelines for a very long time, the criterior has evolved slightly but the basic concept is still the same, STREET LEGAL, GTR, above a certain WEIGHT v ET/mph.

Of course your entitled to your opinion, but so are religious types, doesn't mean we all have to agree and go to their church though does it.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Lith said:


> Is Mgawot2 actually meant to be a road car? I had just assumed from the stripped out, cross plies, permanently removed headlight and water/air cooling angle taken on the build that it is a purpose built drag car?


You know full well about this build Lith, more than almost anyone on here and your very cunning with your words at times (I know what your trying to get started here BTW. :chuckle

Do you seriously think if I was building a purpose built GTR drag car I'd include what I have and make it 1675kg by choice?

Shakes head.....


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

My previous reply was suppose to say:



R.I.P.S NZ said:


> You know full well about this build Lith, more than almost anyone on here and your very cunning with your words at times (I know what your trying to get started here BTW. :chuckle
> 
> Its as much of a road car as many others on the list with filled blocks, liners, sequential gearboxes, race clutches, clutch controllers, stripped out interiors, 2 front seats etc.
> 
> ...


Best thing said on this thread lately:


Max Boost said:


> If you can do it, do it. If you can't, just carry on sitting there moaning about those that can. I suppose that's easier than actually doing it.


----------



## NXTIME (Oct 21, 2005)

Matthew's r32 N1 GTR has quite a few things done to it to lighten it. It might not be "full weight" as per stock weight (and hence this 'list'), but it is legal for both street and strip. The car hs achieved one of its main objectives - fastest H-Pattern GTR on radials.

Congrats to the owner(s) - any 8 second street car is an amazing achievement.

I don't know what all the fuss is about with regard to usuing auomatic boxes or sequentials...have people forgotten about the R35's 'magic box'? Lightening gearchanges at the touch of a paddle/button 

I agree that for 'qualification' onto this list, car must be minimum stock weight (plus an average for driver) for each model. The original idea behind this list was "full trim" and "street-legal", however, as has been said before, in order to achieve the times that are at the top of the tree, then the 'trim' has to change (for safety, or whatever other reason). As long as the minimum weight is there and is a street car, then fair game.

Too many nit-pickers and excuses.



Max Boost said:


> I totally agree with ATCO.
> 
> Who gives a f*ck what gearbox is in the car, as long as it 'can' be driven on the road legally and isn't lighter than standard.
> 
> ...


Completely agree.

Also, I am sure that most cars on the list are using radials? Or is the consensus that tyres are free? Or is that completely not related?

Where's the guru Glen? I am sure he can put an end to it all


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Glens banned or he'd have been having a field day by now............all a load of rubbish, strange how no-one on the list is complaining so it must be fair.......let the ones who are getting it on, get on with it.......simple.


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

a working flatshifted sequential WILL save you time but not as clear cut as X secs per shift.

Less boost drop, less dead time between gears off throttle etc.

I could quite believe that it would turn a 11.0 time into a 10.5 though - launches being equal


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

matt j said:


> Did you not see the log Jeff posted from Marham last year?
> Still a long way behind the R35 changes according to the plot.



no mate i missed that, do you remember what thread it was ?


----------



## bigmikespec (Sep 5, 2008)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Why?, the title isn't "full interior" its full weight, where's the confusion?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have made my point and it is obvious to some.

I am not pissed off, I save that for work or stuff that is important not internet forums, I just call it as I see it.

I am not inferring you are doing that, I am inferring the whole list is a bit of a joke and one of your builds appears to be at the top of it with a "full weight" car with no interior.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

bigmikespec said:


> I am inferring the whole list is a bit of a joke and one of your builds appears to be at the top of it with a "full weight" car with no interior.


Thats cool and you are right, the 8.51 was done with one seat, no carpets and no center console but at that weight it was still WAY over minimum weight for the list.

When its run in the UK, it will have 2 front seats and belts, floor mats and we can put the 2kg center console in there somewhere if it would help "justify" the results its had any more for you.:thumbsup:

I'm sure you know full well from looking at the video's, the 8.57 (as was the 8.51) was a very gentle run and adding another seat, floor mats and a center console won't stop us from running at least as quick, if not quicker if the owner so desires.

Just out of interest, I did the math.......if I was to put all the gear your on about back in and reduced weight elsewhere to get it to the minimum weight required for "the list" we'd be looking at 8.3s @ 168mph.

I wonder what would have been "wrong" if we'd done that?


----------



## bigmikespec (Sep 5, 2008)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Thats cool and you are right, the 8.51 was done with one seat, no carpets and no center console but at that weight it was still WAY over minimum weight for the list.
> 
> When its run in the UK, it will have 2 front seats and belts, floor mats and we can put the 2kg center console in there somewhere if it would help "justify" the results its had any more for you.:thumbsup:
> 
> ...


It didn't have any interior at all besides front seat, door cards and dash. The whole rear seats, trim, all plastic gone. If you can justify "full weight" then good luck to you, it is not a personal attack so don't get so defensive. 

I am sure I could find something


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

bigmikespec said:


> If you can justify "full weight" then good luck to you


I can easily justify full weight because as it went down the track is was considerably heavier than stock and over the minimum weight to be on the list, pretty simple I would have thought? 

As long as in your own mind you continue to insist full weight means it must have a full interior your going to get no-where on this thread.

But hang on.......the under weight GTR you feel is entitled to be on the list doesn't have anything near a full interior either............now I just have to know how you work that one out mate? opcorn:


----------



## bigmikespec (Sep 5, 2008)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> I can easily justify full weight because as it went down the track is was considerably heavier than stock and over the minimum weight to be on the list, pretty simple I would have thought?
> 
> As long as in your own mind you continue to insist full weight means it must have a full interior your going to get no-where on this thread.
> 
> But hang on.......the under weight GTR you feel is entitled to be on the list doesn't have anything near a full interior either............now I just have to know how you work that one out mate? opcorn:


Good for you, but it is technically wrong and will continue to be despite any of your justifications. 

I don't want to "get anywhere" I am questioning the validity of this list and I have the opinion that it should be classified differently as I have already suggested.

But hang on, I never said that at all so don't lie to everyone on here including yourself. All I did was make a comparison.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

bigmikespec said:


> But hang on, I never said that at all so don't lie to everyone on here including yourself. All I did was make a comparison.


You sure did say if MGAWOT II was allowed to be on the list so should Mikes:



bigmikespec said:


> The Megawatt II doesnt look to be "full weight" either, photos on Speedhunters show it with no carpet, centre console and passenger or rear seats.
> 
> If that can stay up there then so can Matthew's R32.


Matts 32 doesn't have anything like full interior either and its well under the required weight.

opcorn:


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

Rob ...... did mike lose to you in a race or some thing ?? Lol


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

jaycabs said:


> Rob ...... did mike lose to you in a race or some thing ?? Lol


Hahaha you'd think so wouldn't you, lol.

If he can't get his head around the fact that weight for a full weight car does not HAVE TO BE made up of interior parts, there's nothing any of us can do for him.


----------



## bigmikespec (Sep 5, 2008)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> You sure did say if MGAWOT II was allowed to be on the list so should Mikes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, I made a comparison based on the Megawatt and Matt's R32, I am not flying the flag of Matt who I don't even know, we just happen to be from the same country. Although SA and QLD sometimes you wouldn't think so.

I don't agree with the weight classification and automatic transmissions.

I also don't agree that "full weight" means as heavy as stock but with all sorts of other weight removed. It is the old way of interpreting rules instead of abiding by them which lets people have an advantage over others... then again, it is just a forum list anyway which is meaningless in any sort of real arena.

If you can justify otherwise then great, you seem to be the most defensive on the issue. Take your own advice and get on with it.


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

Mike ...... it really makes no difference , the weight is there what ever position it is on the car and when it comes to gearbox's quite often its down to budget and all people around the world dont have equal budgets . 

Simple fact is that they have to come within the right weight or heavier and get down the track as quick as they can as its about being the fastest full weight what matters and its that simple.


----------



## bigmikespec (Sep 5, 2008)

jaycabs said:


> Mike ...... it really makes no difference , the weight is there what ever position it is on the car and when it comes to gearbox's quite often its down to budget and all people around the world dont have equal budgets .
> 
> Simple fact is that they have to come within the right weight or heavier and get down the track as quick as they can as its about being the fastest full weight what matters and its that simple.


Yeah thanks buddy... back under Rob's desk.


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

bigmikespec said:


> Yeah thanks buddy... back under Rob's desk.


Not really , its just so simple to see that its about shifting the weight up the track as fast as possible and who ever can do it the best , you seem to being picking at an issue that isnt there.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

bigmikespec said:


> I don't agree with the weight classification and automatic transmissions.


Thats cool you don't have to:thumbsup:



bigmikespec said:


> I also don't agree that "full weight" means as heavy as stock but with all sorts of other weight removed.


Thats cool, you don't have to :thumbsup:




bigmikespec said:


> It is the old way of interpreting rules instead of abiding by them which lets people have an advantage over others


Firstly I havn't broken any rules or the guys on the list would be the first to tell me, but if you are sitting there thinking that taking out about 10kg worth of plastic, carpet and bits of trim but adding about 200kg worth of other items (making it 125kg heavier than it needs to be) gives MGAWOT II an advantage over the others...Thats cool :thumbsup:




bigmikespec said:


> Then again, it is just a forum list anyway which is meaningless in any sort of real arena


Correct, but 2 National records at 2 different tracks in 2 days in fully legal trim for the class, checked, weighed and certified by track officals is not meaningless in the real non keyboard warrior arena :thumbsup: 



bigmikespec said:


> If you can justify otherwise then great


Cool, thanks :thumbsup: 



bigmikespec said:


> you seem to be the most defensive on the issue.


Not really, I just can't believe how petty you have been on an issue that others on the list are happy with and that would have had no effect on the results shown, but hey your entitled to your opinion.

Anyone would think you have worked hard for years to get to the top of the list and I have cheated to take your hard earned spot off you.



bigmikespec said:


> Take your own advice and get on with it.


No need mate, already got on with it and already "got er done"


----------



## 800bhp (Nov 11, 2010)

shouldn't keep feeding the trolls :lamer:


----------



## NXTIME (Oct 21, 2005)

Looks like we have a new 'guru' 

When's Glen back? Or is it a perma ban?

When is the Stag' racing again, Rob?


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

Mike you seem to reply to RIPS because you can say he has an angle. 

So how about replying to my post cos I dont 

You cant have missed it as you clearly have been reading pretty much every post but just in case you did...........................



RSVFOUR said:


> First credit to all doing a time that good whether the car qualifies for the full weight list or not But............
> 
> A times list that has been going for three and a half years in one thread with 42 pages cant be a farce
> 
> ...


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

I love it. Just like the good old days. Most people understanding exactly what the list is about and one person with their head up their arse.

BigMike - just for you - if the car is full weight or more it can go on the list. If it is one pound under it cannot...got it?? That is how it is.

END OF DISCUSSION PLEASE.



.


----------



## bigmikespec (Sep 5, 2008)

Ludders said:


> I love it. Just like the good old days. Most people understanding exactly what the list is about and one person with their head up their arse.
> 
> BigMike - just for you - if the car is full weight or more it can go on the list. If it is one pound under it cannot...got it?? That is how it is.
> 
> ...


I should have known better than to upset the purple circle on this forum.

I never once said that I didn't get it I just happen to have an opinion and disagree with it... That seems to be too much for some.

And not once did I feel the need to resort to comments such as the above, if you want to play that game at least it is mine up my own arse and not someone elses.


----------



## NUR33 (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi all 

It has been a very long time since i have been on this forum probably 4 years. I will re introduce myself i am Ben Earl, older Brother to Matt Earl who owns the White R32 GTR N1 8 Sec car. I designed/ built the car along with my brother and my dad. 

Now i have stumbled across this forum and have had a lil read and there seems to be debate on the cars weight and which is better car the R.I.Ps NZ R34. 

First of all i would just like to say big congrats to the R.I.Ps boys, there R34 is a amazing car and it has some serious potential. Great piece of engineering, a bit more development and testing the car will be in the 7's for sure.

Second of all our car has taken us 5 years to get to this point, we do not have a fancy workshop with all the best tools, or an unlimited budget. We work out a little tiny 4 bay shed out in the middle of no where, with no help just the 3 of us we are all self taught skills and are very young in this game. A lot of trial and error happens, sometimes it works, sometimes it don't. 

We have a goal to be the fastest Radial Tyre GTR in the world, i don't care what gearbox you are running, or if its stock weight, nitrous etc. If we do it with the 5speed PPG Gearbox it will be a bonus. 

Now the confusion with the cars weight. To clear it up, last year at the 2012 Brisbane Jamboree the car was weighed and it came in at this 1440KG Dry. No Fuel and No Driver. Back then the car held 45L of Fuel and my brother weighed 75KG that brings a total 1560KG. Now a stock R32 N1 GTR weights 1400KG so we are well within the weight rules that you's have. That gave us a 8.97sec pass @ 152MPH. 

Now since then the car has gone on a diet and we have dropped approx 100KG weight out of the car. The car has no been re-weighed on the scales since jambo but estimate weight is 1300kg with drive and fuel puts us back over the 1400KG mark. The car managed to run 8.52 @ 162mph. The car was down on HP on the that run has it had a boost line from the plenum blew off so we never hit peak boost and the inlet temps were getting high retarding the engine. 

I hope that clarifies some confusion. The car runs stock 4wd Attessa System with stock computers, stock suspension setup just aftermarket arms. It runs 17x9" rims with 275/45 Mickey Thompson ET streets. It drives just like a normal GTR very easy to drive.

The car is constantly being upgraded with better components still much more parts to change out. After we break the next Radial World Record we have our sights set on a 7sec pass on Radial tyres, we maybe be upgrading to a Liberty Clutchless air shifted gearbox in the near future. But for now the PPG Dogbox is staying.

Cheers
Benny


----------



## NUR33 (Oct 12, 2009)

Here's a few video's of the 8.52sec @162MPH with 1.30sec 60ft.

Matthew earl in his R32 skyline GTR - YouTube

Vid of 8.59sec @150MPH with a blistering 1.23sec 60ft
Skyline GTR getting loose running a 8.59sec at 152MPH - YouTube

Golden Ticket









Fullboost Vid from last year Jambo
Skyline R32 GT-R N1 runs 8s - YouTube


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Ben, Matt and Dad, that is an incredible result, especially with PPG 5 speed H pattern, you must have it well shimmed up!

By way of example, part of 'the issue' here is that the safety regs can limit what can be done. For example, sub-10's requires a fully welded in cage with side bar(s). A bit costly, but main issue is it requires the dash taking out and cutting up to fit and of course adds a fair wedge of weight. In addition, your PPG would incur a 75Kg weight penalty for non-stock gearbox. You perhaps can see why many of us do not chase minimum weight, although I know Jonny and Wayne are likely close with their 32's. 

So once all mods are done for sub-10, you then hit the sub-8.5 barrier which requires a fully tubed interior around the driver amongst other things. More weight! 

Now the full cage makes the car not so friendly for road use, absolute pain to get in and out. The fully tubed interior for road use would be a joke.

So as Rob mentioned, whilst the 34 has done an 8.517sec run and is capable of a sub 8.5 (not so sure about 7's with the weight) the safety regs/rules would invalidate any sub 8.5 run - it is classed as a red light. So given the stresses, wear and tear of running that fast and that in competition terms it would not count, why bother? Perhaps only the twice, for backed up verification, to prove capability, but then you might find yourself banned.


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

By the way, what engine are you running?


----------



## NUR33 (Oct 12, 2009)

Are these the forum rules/ classifications or is that the UK drag racing rules? Either way doesn't worry me that much, like i said I just wanna be the quickest Radial GTR in the in the world. 

Engine Spec's are:
- Jun 2.7L Billet Crankshaft, Jun Rods, Custom 86mm CP Pistons Capacity 2.65L
- Brand New N1 Block
- Godzilla Motorsport Drag Spec Head Port
- Tomei Valvetrain
- Custom Jun 295 x 11.5mm Cams
- Custom Dry Sump System with Peterson 4 Stage Pump and Tank
- Aeromotive Mechanical Fuel Pump 
- Hypertune Plenum with 104mm Throttle
- HKS T62R Turbo 
- TRUST Stainless Manifold
- TRUST 50mm Wastegate 
- Vipec V88 ECU 
- M&W CDI Ignition
- Plus a heap on custom work etc list goes on.

Power is Approx 1100 AWHP on 40psi Boost E85 Sucrogen Fuel.


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

UK rules Ben. Think we should all move to Oz or NZ! 40psi on a T62 :nervous: :runaway:

Without doubt congratulations all round. :clap::bowdown1:

Speak to Rob about transmission in 34. Ask him nicely he might sell you one of the spares!


----------



## NUR33 (Oct 12, 2009)

bigmikespec said:


> I should have known better than to upset the purple circle on this forum.
> 
> I never once said that I didn't get it I just happen to have an opinion and disagree with it... That seems to be too much for some.
> 
> And not once did I feel the need to resort to comments such as the above, if you want to play that game at least it is mine up my own arse and not someone elses.


I agree with you Bigmike I disagree with this as well but i do understand that the forum title states full street Trim. Maybe we can start a new list for fastest Radials with any gearbox and weight, nitrous etc. 

When it comes to it at the end of the day my car still looks like a street car doesn't look ridiculous in you face drag car. Take the parachutes off and put the headlight back in it looks like a normal car. I still have most of the interior besides the carpet and rear seat, all the rest is there, stock dash, stock gauges, centre console, door trims its all there. 

If i put a auto box and big slicks on my car it would be in the high 7's easy but then in my opinion that's not a True GTR anymore.


----------



## NUR33 (Oct 12, 2009)

ATCO said:


> UK rules Ben. Think we should all move to Oz or NZ! 40psi on a T62 :nervous: :runaway:
> 
> Without doubt congratulations all round. :clap::bowdown1:
> 
> Speak to Rob about transmission in 34. Ask him nicely he might sell you one of the spares!


Haha yeah us Aussie are blessed for Motorsports in our country. Massive car culture over here. 

People have been trying to get us to go to Auto box for awhile now. I think we have 8.1 to 8.3sec pass left in this H Pattern. It has only broke once so far and the engine is due for rebuild/inspection soon. Gonna put billet main caps and billet girdle, grout fill the block and switch to Methanol Race fuel. Will give us a few more ponies and strengthen the bottom end. I'm really impressed with the HKS T62R turbo its full of surprise. Full boost at 6500rpm redline is set between 10500 -11000rpm massive boost range.


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

NUR33 said:


> People have been trying to get us to go to Auto box for awhile now. I think we have 8.1 to 8.3sec pass left in this H Pattern. It has only broke once so far and the engine is due for rebuild/inspection soon. Gonna put billet main caps and billet girdle, grout fill the block and switch to Methanol Race fuel. Will give us a few more ponies and strengthen the bottom end. I'm really impressed with the HKS T62R turbo its full of surprise. Full boost at 6500rpm redline is set between 10500 -11000rpm massive boost range.


I gave up on H pattern, to many baulked gearchanges and definitely not easy to fast shift between 2-3 and 4-5. Moved to sequential, which basically has same internals but the plate or barrel selector just means you can just yank forward or back on the lever. The 'auto-box' aka 35 is similar other than you flick a paddle, or let EMS change for you. The 34 (and my 33) runs 'similar' in the context that the shift has to be done by driver, it does not shift automatically. 33 has ability to auto shift but its not allowed under UK rules. There is some benefit with Robs 'semi-auto' in that you can use a much stronger box (I've broken 5 output shafts on my 6sp sequential box's, they just don't like over 1000HP) plus of course the box's have fewer gears to shift saving some time. 

Almost filling block we have found has limited benefit to adding strength. N1 is best block, used RRR but they aren't worth the extra money. Filled block will push up your oil temps by around 10C as you now have an oil cooled bottom end. Water temps tend to run a little lower. Billet mains and girdle won't do any harm. Methanol will obviously help as it runs cooler, reduces knock risk and allows more aggressive timing. Down side is you need more of it and every litre is nearly a kilo and it leaves horrible acidic residue. If you can, run engine on 'ordinary' fuel afterward to try and flush it all out. Alternative option is to fit a water injection system but run 100% meth in it to 'support' your E85 fuel from 6000 upwards. 

DaveG


----------



## NUR33 (Oct 12, 2009)

I have only had the teeth off 3rd gear strip, which was caused by the stock sandwich plate cracking allowing the main shaft and lay shaft to spread ripping the teeth clean off. Other than that we have no other dramas, upgraded to a OS Giken Billet Sandwich plate. We also run a Strain Gauge Ignition Cut Gear knob that our local V8 Touring cars use on the holinger's, great thing is that is can be used on a H-pattern box and is fully adjustable. At the moment our shift times are 0.2sec but we are going to change it to 0.15sec. But we are planing on changing to a Liberty 5speed Clutchless Airshifted box maybe next year. A lot of the big Factory Extreme 6sec 2JZ and RB's use them over here with awesome results. I wanna stay away from auto's and sequential's they are too weak in most cases. 

As for the engine we have weighed up all the pro's and con's, it is viable for us to switch as the car only gets used approx 5-6 times a year so flushing fuels and oils is no drama. We have a 13L tank now mounted in the front of the car which is just enough for warm-up, burn out and 1 pass on methanol, then back to pits for fuel up. Our inlet temps are starting to rise with the higher boost so we are trialling a water/meth injection setup next time we hit the strip. Hoping to break that 8.47 sec record.

By the sound of it your UK rules would drive me insane i thought our rules were bad over here


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Ben I would also like to congratulate you on a most fantastic build and even better results. Your target of being the quickest car on radials is brilliant and your idea of starting another thread for the cars that do not fit in this list is also very good. Do it!! Why not simply start a list of the quickest known GTRs - no rules - anything goes!! I will be quite happy to come and join you on that list.

The only thing I will ask is for everone to stop rubbishing the existing list as it is what it is. I would not expect full weight owners to come on the 'new list' thread and put the lightweight cars down.

The cars on this list have achieved excellent results within a set of rules and everyone should congatulate them for their achievments.

So shall we get the new list going? No rules right? Do it anyway you like right? Just who can get the car down the strip the quickest, which of course puts Reece straight to the top. 

On second thoughts maybe there should be one rule. It must have an RB engine or we will have the crazy V8 dragsters claiming top spot.

Jeff


.


----------



## NUR33 (Oct 12, 2009)

Well said Jeff, it may take some time to research all the old Japanese Dragger from back in the day and create a list.

Its good to see another R34 GTR Drag Car not many of them around too many R32's, as long as we stay in front of the R35's ill be happy


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

NUR33 said:


> Well said Jeff, it may take some time to research all the old Japanese Dragger from back in the day and create a list.
> 
> Its good to see another R34 GTR Drag Car not many of them around too many R32's, as long as we stay in front of the R35's ill be happy


Maybe it should concentrate on what's happening now rather than cars that don't exist any longer?


.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Or......have a list that is based on weight V mph......at the end of the day its the engines power that is of interest to alot of people.

ETs are effected a huge amount by weight, far more than most people realise.

I have a chart/formular that is accurate and fair, if we all use the same formular it would be a fair comparison for any GTR on the list.

Rob


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

If power is the main concern, why don't we just have a dyno records thread? 

Weight is just a single part of the puzzle of going quick, quick as possible is what interests me the most - if I were to be honest a dedicated 1800hp car which does 6s excites me a lot more than an 1800hp barelystreetableroadcar that does 8s.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Lith said:


> If power is the main concern, why don't we just have a dyno records thread?


Because every dyno reads different and there are WAY to many variables.

The kinds of cars we are talking about here are all drag cars so the black dyno will tell the truth.

Even with a crap 60ft (as proven by the R35s) the mph still reflects the power of the car.

Rob


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Rob I can understand what you are saying but to be honest any new list must be simple as this list has proved!! It is too hard to verify the weight of someone's car but a video shows the time and speed. No bull just simple.

We all know that some drivers can be given a powerful car and make it look like it has none, so driving ability comes into it as well.

If you are a better driver than me you could set a quicker time in the same car then the HP calculation goes to pot. The type of gear box changes everything as well so that can screw up the calculation.

I just think there are too many variables to run a 'power' list.


.


----------



## bigmikespec (Sep 5, 2008)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Or......have a list that is based on weight V mph......at the end of the day its the engines power that is of interest to alot of people.
> 
> ETs are effected a huge amount by weight, far more than most people realise.
> 
> ...


I think that is a good idea


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

Surely any list has to be on time after all that is what quickest means isn't it 

And that way the driver skills become important


----------



## old git (Jan 10, 2013)

I agree a quickest times list would be best.Only rule the car has to have an RB engine.I also agree the list should be for cars that are still running.Cheers.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

This thread has morphed somewhat, the original intent was to have a list of 'full trim' cars, that has obviously changed to 'full weight' as some chose to strip their interiors etc and now appears to be heading towards the drag specific focused cars. Like TOTB many years ago, the original intent has been lost by those who continually try and bend the rules to suit their achievements.

If you've got a fast drag car with an RB engine in it - congratulations
If you've got a fast street legal 'full weigh' GTR - again congratulations
if you've got a a fast street legal, full weigh and full trim GTR - even more congratulations

Just choose what you want to achieve and get on with it 
If it suits, just have 3 catagories and 3 list!


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

old git said:


> I agree a quickest times list would be best.Only rule the car has to have an RB engine.I also agree the list should be for cars that are still running.Cheers.


Quickest (ET) gives a good indication of the car/drivers overall performance, Fastest (Mph V weight) is a real good indicator of power.

Quickest wins races (with good RTs), so that needs to be the main point but when we add mph V weight it will be interesting to see who's making the power because as it stands now, people may "presume" that the quickest cars have the most power and that quite often is not the case.

I agree the car must have a RB, *a RB blocked RB*, not a different kind of block with a RB head on it because then its not a true RB.


----------



## Marlon88 (Sep 20, 2008)

I love the idea of a no rule RB GTR time list. Any one who's into drag racing knows how difficult it is to break the 9sec barrier. So anyone who runs 7.xx and 8.xx will be greatly respected, irrelevant which number you are on the list.


----------



## adriansut (Nov 30, 2012)

my tunner is a drag racer that had a 9 second rx 7 on a h pattern box and he never took his car near a dyno ,said he was not interested ,the times do the talking.
he bollocks me every time i say im going to take my 32 to the dyno after he has mapped it.
i read these constant dyno bitch fests amongst the r35 guys.
i was under the impretion they were chasing the quater record 8.5 (or what ever it is) so wraped up in dyno numbers and not the numbers that count to break a record at the drag strip strange.
gone off topic a bit but well said about the dyno thing.


----------



## NUR33 (Oct 12, 2009)

Dyno numbers don't mean squat, I tune my car at the track using the data from the previous run's in the data-logger information and adjust accordantly on the day to the conditions that are present. I can only estimate my power the last dyno run I had was 900awhp @ 30psi. We are now running 40psi so my can only estimate approx. 1100awhp. 

Driver Skill also has a lot to do with it as well as car suspension setup, the car has to drive straight and no be a dog to drive and crab walk all over the track. Full tyre contact patch whilst squatting off the line to get maximum grip is a big priority. We managed a quickest 60ft time of 1.23sec on Radial tyres, most people cannot achieve that on full drag slicks. I spend majority of my time concentrating on data logs, suspension setup and tyre pressures. 

Every tenth of a second counts gotta keeping digging deep to find them.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

NUR33 said:


> Dyno numbers don't mean squat, I tune my car at the track using the data from the previous run's in the data-logger information and adjust accordantly on the day to the conditions that are present. I can only estimate my power the last dyno run I had was 900awhp @ 30psi. We are now running 40psi so my can only estimate approx. 1100awhp.
> 
> Driver Skill also has a lot to do with it as well as car suspension setup, the car has to drive straight and no be a dog to drive and crab walk all over the track. Full tyre contact patch whilst squatting off the line to get maximum grip is a big priority. We managed a quickest 60ft time of 1.23sec on Radial tyres, most people cannot achieve that on full drag slicks. I spend majority of my time concentrating on data logs, suspension setup and tyre pressures.
> 
> Every tenth of a second counts gotta keeping digging deep to find them.


Would you like to share a few pieces of information about your set up? 

Running Weight?
Which gear box? Clutch?
Are you using standard drive and prop shafts? Diffs?
What suspension?
Do you suffer from anything breaking if yes what?

Cheers

Jeff


.


----------



## NUR33 (Oct 12, 2009)

Ludders said:


> Would you like to share a few pieces of information about your set up?
> 
> Running Weight?
> Which gear box? Clutch?
> ...


Yeah I got no drama's with sharing.

-Running weight with driver and fuel = Approx 1400KG
-Gearbox = PPG 5 Speed H-Pattern Straight cut dogbox with ignition cut shifter. 
-Clutch = NPC twin plate clutch with Chevy Spline.
-Diffs = Front-Cusco 1.5way LSD Rear-Kaaz 2way LSD
-Tailshafts = Both Stock 
-Rear CV Shafts = Billet
-Front CV Shafts = Stock
-Coilovers = Tein Super Street F-5kg/mm R-4kg/mm
-Suspension Arms = Ikeya Formula Lower Arms Front and Rear and Cusco Upper Arms.
-Brakes = Strange Carbon Fibre Brakes all round.

Only Breakages we have had so far is 1 clutch worn out/old and Blew 3rd Gear in the gearbox. That is all.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

NUR33 said:


> We managed a quickest 60ft time of 1.23sec on Radial tyres, most people cannot achieve that on full drag slicks.


1.23 is very impressive, being 1400kg goes a long way towards getting those 60fts but I know full well no matter what the car weighs getting 60fts like that don't come easy, nice job.



NUR33 said:


> I spend majority of my time concentrating on data logs, suspension setup and tyre pressures.


I agree, the power is the easy part, putting it down smoothly and getting it in as quickly as you can while maintaining full control of the tyres is key.



NUR33 said:


> Every tenth of a second counts gotta keeping digging deep to find them.


Tell me about it, we were in the 7.20s for a full season trying all sorts of things untill we decided to try something totally different going against advise we'd had from several of the big boys who'd "been there done that" all of a sudden we dropped into the 6s relativley effortlessly so you just have to keep trying things 1 step at a time while keeping full data to refere back to,

Rob


----------



## NUR33 (Oct 12, 2009)

Sometimes you got to think out side the box too gain that little bit more.


----------



## NUR33 (Oct 12, 2009)

Going to try set the bar even higher this weekend at SLAMFEST Benaraby Raceway. With the new addition of the Carbon Fibre Prostock Drag Wing and Methanol Intake Injection System and more tweaking to engine parameters for more power and quicker shift times. Aiming for 8.3 - 8.1 sec pass is the goal going for the Radial World Record, can't wait to burn some rubber.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Looking great, is the rear wing something you have had made up or are they available anywhere?

Be sure to let us all know how you get on,


----------



## NUR33 (Oct 12, 2009)

Yeah I will be sure to post our times if we go any good.

The wing is a universal carbon wing kit off of the Jerry Bickel Racing Website, just have to cut to size and mount on car only took a half a day to do it properly.


----------



## NUR33 (Oct 12, 2009)

Well it was not the weekend we were hoping for but still managed some decent times. We are starting to find the limit of the engine and its starting to show signs of stress, it has had a very hard life I must say, Haven't touch any of the internals for over 2yrs. I was aware that the clutch was getting due for a rebuild, we usually get approx. 20 runs out of a set of new disc's. But it decided to bite us on the arse now, kind of a good thing as I was planning on changing it after this weekend anyways.

On our last run the car was running approx. 42psi of boost which to my conclusion lifted the head off the gasket and pressurised the cooling system and ended up blowing the welsh plug out of the back of the head and dumped all its coolant, you can see it at the end of the video it misting out behind the car. So that was our weekend over.  This has happened before on other big boost RB's so not to stressed about it. Will probably be up for a new Head gasket, and head studs. The engine is coming out tomorrow so the clutch can be sent to Doug at NPC for a rebuild and start making repairs to the engine.

Our best time of the night was a 8.7sec @ 161mph and 1.3sec 60ft. Not bad considering the clutch was fingered. Car still showing its quite capable of breaking the 8.47sec World record. Our next meet will be Brisbane Jamboree in Sep. Can't Wait :woot:

RBE Skyline GTR 8.71 Sec Pass @ Slamfest Benaraby - YouTube


----------



## Marko R1 (Apr 18, 2008)

I luv the commentary "r33 gtr" lol he must be a massive gtr supporter 
The negative camber on the rear looks sooo unstable but I understand the physics behind it...what a car, cracking world records is like a walk in the park for u


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

new time for the list

[email protected] full oem street trim R35 GTR


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Love the car Jurgen, well done on getting a 9.3


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

thanks mate


----------



## NUR33 (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi all



Haven't had a chance to update since Jamboree been busy working and what not.



So we had a rollercoaster weekend at J23 this year, all things did not quite go to plan, but at the end of the day we still went quicker grabbing another PB/ World Record, still not finding the limit to this car it is amazing. The car still has a few tricks up its sleeve and with the data and a few more changes the car has the potential to do 7's. Time will tell more testing required.

Over the weekend we were finding it hard to get consistent runs due to the track conditions being unpredictable, plus the car was still being tuned every run by Mr Godzilla Mark Jacobsen, so the data was all over the show. We would have loved to get some more 8 sec passes but we could only manage 2 decant runs for the weekend. First of the bat Saturday morning we reeled of a 8.54 @ 159mph straight off the trailer and things were looking promising. 2nd run the power steering belt decided to go walk about and took out the hall sensor on crank trigger, had to tow car back to pits, new sensor and power steering was scraped and decided to run with out it for the rest of weekend. 3rd run we bogged the start as the track was too sticky and didn't have enough HP dialled in off the line to spin all 4's.

Sunday morning straight up in round 1 of final we nailed it, peeled of a 8.39 @164mph, was not 100% clean run but still very happy with the result. 2nd round we got knocked out as we smoked the tires off the line, too many HP's and that was J23 over for us.

Was a great result for us the Car survived with no breakages, got another record under the belt, now as far as I'm aware and correct me if I'm wrong but we are now the Worlds Fastest Radial Tyre RB GTR Skyline and the Worlds Fastest H Pattern GTR, the only car in front of us now is AMS R35 GTR which has done a 8.28sec on radials. Its a bit hard to compare the new VR38 Powered R35's against the old school RB Powered R32, 33 , 34's, but we are gonna try beat that time and do it with a manual gearbox, no gay arse dual clutch auto for us :woot: . A Big thanks to the Race Bred Enterprises team and Godzilla Motorsport's Mark Jacobsen with out your efforts this would not have been achievable.

I am still going through the footage still gotta make a compilation Vids but here's some pics and a quick speedo vid.

World Fastest Radial tyred GTR - YouTube


----------



## Corsa1 (Sep 8, 2003)

Well done mate what a car you deserve it for all the hard work you have put in 
Well done again


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

Great job,all the best trying to get a 7 ! :thumbsup:


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Beautiful car and great results.:thumbsup: Might be time for Dave to bolt some radials on MGAWOT II ?


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Ludders said:


> 1. Dangerous Dave R34 GTR 8.32 @ 165mph (1705kg) (auto)
> 2. Paul Mouhayet R32 [email protected] (1601Kg) (auto)
> 3. Jeff Ludgate R33 [email protected] (1600kg)
> 4. John Hanton R35 [email protected] (1810kg)
> ...


Probably quite a few updates/changes to be made but might as well get the list back on track.


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

please add me

R35 GTR - full OEM trim 8.6 @ 158


----------



## Corsa1 (Sep 8, 2003)

Jm-Imports said:


> please add me
> 
> R35 GTR - full OEM trim 8.6 @ 158


You should be 3rd mate well done


----------



## AVUS Motorsport (Jun 9, 2008)

We had also some good results this year. After changing the turbos for 2x GTX2867r we tuned the car to solid 735hp. A few tweaks and a little more timing later we put down [email protected] on the street. The crazy story about this build is that we did all the changes to our current setup within 36h.




So a few hours after the final mapping we laid down a new PB and are top Qualifyer with a [email protected] ; )



To remind our R33 GT-R V-Spec is a true streer car with full interiour and a STOCK block/internals RB26dett NUR engine.

Twin GTX2867r Turbos
Full interior 1540kg
Radial Tyres
102oct Pump Fuel

After some fine tuning from our LC and a fresh set of HOOSIER Drag Radials we are happy to come closer to our 9sec street car on pump fuel goal.

10,[email protected] in Practice and an impressive 10,[email protected] in the finals!!!!!!

1,47s 60feet on radials ; ) Serious hook from the line for unprepared runway surface



So very happy to far. In a few weeks we will see far more hp from our full build engine with crazy cams ; ) 

www.facebook.com/AVUSMotorsport


----------



## nailsgtr600 (Aug 2, 2007)

I just thought id add myself to the list, i never managed to get down the pod and wind it up and do my 9.. its full weight and more @ 1730kg on 19's with kuhmo tyres...
i cant wait till next year! 




1. Paul Mouhayet R32 [email protected] (1601Kg) (Auto box conversion)
2. Robbie Ward R34 [email protected] (1675Kg) (Auto box conversion)
3. Jeff Ludgate R33 [email protected] (1600kg)
4. John Hanton R35 [email protected] (1810kg)
5. Robert Marjan R32 [email protected]
6. John Shepherd - AMS R35 [email protected]
7. Wayne Armsden R32 [email protected]
8. Paul Diemar R32 [email protected] (1574kg)
9. Jeff Ludgate R34 [email protected] (1740kg)
10. Johnny MkeonR32 [email protected]
11. Ron Kiddell R32 [email protected]
12. Jurgen Vallons R35 [email protected]
13. Tweenie Rob R32 [email protected]
14. Andy Barnes R34 [email protected]
15. Kurt Wilson R32 [email protected]
16. Rocket Ronnie R33 [email protected]
17. Bruce Lane - SVM R35 [email protected]
18. Lucho Campusano R33 [email protected]
19. Mark Biggers R32 [email protected]
20. Steve Kiddell R32 [email protected] (red car 1550 kg)
21. Tim Webster R34 Nur [email protected]
22. Dave Greenhalgh R33 [email protected] (1660Kg)
23. Max1 DragR R33 10.1 @ 141mph 1580kg
24. Gary Passingham R33 10.226 @130.39
25. Dusty Womack R35 [email protected] 132mph
26. Yoda R32 [email protected]
27. Robbie Ward RIPS Borg 10.361 @ 135.37 H pattern manual.
28. Mike Lipani AMS R35 [email protected]
29. Hugh Keir Skyline R34 [email protected]
30. Einar Sigurðsson R32 [email protected]
31. Justin Hallock R32 [email protected]
32. Ryan Nudd R33 [email protected] (1660kg)
33. George Sayers R34 10.72 @128mph 18/10/2009
34. Malcolm Thomas R34GTR [email protected] 4/07/10 1750kg
35. Steve Kirby R32 1[email protected]
36. Robbie Ward R33 (UK001) [email protected]
37. Malcolm Lowe R33 [email protected] (1650kg)
38. Steven Kiddell R32 10.79 @126mph grey car
39. Richard Naylor R33 10.80 @137mph 1730kg Totb13 
40. Daniel Stark R33 [email protected]
41. Robbie Ward/Hytech R32 (grey) [email protected]
42. Jamie Madden R32 10.91 @ 128mph
43. Robbie Ward R33 (JE Special) [email protected]


Rich


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

You grabbed the wrong list Rich.

1. Dangerous Dave R34 GTR 8.32 @ 165mph (1705kg) (auto)
2. Paul Mouhayet R32 [email protected] (1601Kg) (auto)
3. Jeff Ludgate R33 [email protected] (1600kg)
4. John Hanton R35 [email protected] (1810kg)
5. Robert Marjan R32 [email protected]
6. John Shepherd - AMS R35 [email protected]
7. Wayne Armsden R32 [email protected]
8. Paul Diemar R32 [email protected] (1574kg)
9. Jeff Ludgate R34 [email protected] (1740kg)
10. Johnny MkeonR32 [email protected]
11. Ron Kiddell R32 [email protected]
12. Jurgen Vallons R35 [email protected]
13. Tweenie Rob R32 [email protected]
14. Andy Barnes R34 [email protected]
15. Kurt Wilson R32 [email protected]
16. Rocket Ronnie R33 [email protected]
17. Bruce Lane - SVM R35 9[email protected]
18. Lucho Campusano R33 [email protected]
19. Mark Biggers R32 [email protected]
20. Steve Kiddell R32 [email protected] (red car 1550 kg)
21. Tim Webster R34 Nur [email protected]
22. Dave Greenhalgh R33 [email protected] (1660Kg)
23. Max1 DragR R33 10.1 @ 141mph 1580kg
24. Gary Passingham R33 10.226 @130.39
25. Dusty Womack R35 [email protected] 132mph
26. Yoda R32 [email protected]
27. Robbie Ward RIPS Borg 10.361 @ 135.37 H pattern manual.
28. Mike Lipani AMS R35 [email protected]
29. Hugh Keir Skyline R34 [email protected]
30. Einar Sigurðsson R32 [email protected]
31. Justin Hallock R32 [email protected]
32. Ryan Nudd R33 [email protected] (1660kg)
33. George Sayers R34 10.72 @128mph 18/10/2009
34. Malcolm Thomas R34GTR [email protected] 4/07/10 1750kg
35. Steve Kirby R32 [email protected]
36. Robbie Ward R33 (UK001) [email protected]
37. Malcolm Lowe R33 [email protected] (1650kg)
38. Steven Kiddell R32 10.79 @126mph grey car
39. Richard Naylor, 10.80 @ 137mph 1730kg totb13
40. Daniel Stark R33 [email protected]
41. Robbie Ward/Hytech R32 (grey) [email protected]
42. Jamie Madden R32 10.91 @ 128mph
43. Robbie Ward R33 (JE Special) [email protected]

:thumbsup:


----------



## AVUS Motorsport (Jun 9, 2008)

1. Dangerous Dave R34 GTR 8.32 @ 165mph (1705kg) (auto)
2. Paul Mouhayet R32 [email protected] (1601Kg) (auto)
3. Jeff Ludgate R33 [email protected] (1600kg)
4. John Hanton R35 [email protected] (1810kg)
5. Robert Marjan R32 [email protected]
6. John Shepherd - AMS R35 [email protected]
7. Wayne Armsden R32 [email protected]
8. Paul Diemar R32 [email protected] (1574kg)
9. Jeff Ludgate R34 [email protected] (1740kg)
10. Johnny MkeonR32 [email protected]
11. Ron Kiddell R32 [email protected]
12. Jurgen Vallons R35 [email protected]
13. Tweenie Rob R32 [email protected]
14. Andy Barnes R34 [email protected]
15. Kurt Wilson R32 [email protected]
16. Rocket Ronnie R33 [email protected]
17. Bruce Lane - SVM R35 [email protected]
18. Lucho Campusano R33 [email protected]
19. Mark Biggers R32 [email protected]
20. Steve Kiddell R32 [email protected] (red car 1550 kg)
21. Tim Webster R34 Nur [email protected]
22. Dave Greenhalgh R33 [email protected] (1660Kg)
23. Max1 DragR R33 10.1 @ 141mph 1580kg
24. Gary Passingham R33 10.226 @130.39
25. Daniel Stark R33 [email protected],26mph
26. Dusty Womack R35 [email protected] 132mph
27. Yoda R32 [email protected]
28. Robbie Ward RIPS Borg 10.361 @ 135.37 H pattern manual.
29. Mike Lipani AMS R35 [email protected]
30. Hugh Keir Skyline R34 [email protected]
31. Einar Sigurðsson R32 [email protected]
32. Justin Hallock R32 [email protected]
33. Ryan Nudd R33 [email protected] (1660kg)
34. George Sayers R34 10.72 @128mph 18/10/2009
35. Malcolm Thomas R34GTR [email protected] 4/07/10 1750kg
36. Steve Kirby R32 [email protected]
37. Robbie Ward R33 (UK001) [email protected]
38. Malcolm Lowe R33 [email protected] (1650kg)
39. Steven Kiddell R32 10.79 @126mph grey car
40. Richard Naylor, 10.80 @ 137mph 1730kg totb13
41. Robbie Ward/Hytech R32 (grey) [email protected]
42. Jamie Madden R32 10.91 @ 128mph
43. Robbie Ward R33 (JE Special) [email protected]


----------



## nailsgtr600 (Aug 2, 2007)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> You grabbed the wrong list Rich.
> 
> 1. Dangerous Dave R34 GTR 8.32 @ 165mph (1705kg) (auto)
> 2. Paul Mouhayet R32 [email protected] (1601Kg) (auto)
> ...



sorry Rob, i forgot about that big boat of yours!


----------



## AVUS Motorsport (Jun 9, 2008)

6. John Shepherd - AMS R35 [email protected]

Shepherd should be the new number one of the list.

[email protected]

"What is most impressive about this run is that John's car really couldn't be any more of a street car. With a 100% stock interior, A/C and street legal tires."


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

don't think its been updated for a while my 9,3 or even my 8,6 is not on


----------



## NUR33 (Oct 12, 2009)

Been Slack of late made a quick vid of the 8.39sec pass here it is, turn the speakers up and enjoy the sweet sound of RB goodness :woot: .

Racebred Enterprises 8.39sec GTR - YouTube


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

This thread needs a hell of a nudge...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_8qy3VoQoho


----------



## Corsa1 (Sep 8, 2003)

Lith said:


> This thread needs a hell of a nudge...
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_8qy3VoQoho


You have got to love that time


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

It's complete madness!


----------

